# Radon Cragger – Trailhardtail 130mm



## dummeLiese (10. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt wirds spannend - wollt ich schon immer haben!


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2017)

Der Lenkwinkel sieht aber nicht sehr vielversprechend aus... Ansonsten fände ich es schon super, wenn endlich mal ein großer Versender ein AM/Enduro Hardtail zu nem attraktiven Preis bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Oktober 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel sieht aber nicht sehr vielversprechend aus... Ansonsten fände ich es schon super, wenn endlich mal ein großer Versender ein AM/Enduro Hardtail zu nem attraktiven Preis bringt...



Hi,

wartet mal ab. Das gezeigte Rad ist noch ein Prototyp/Sample und somit nicht im finalen Trimm - das Serienbike wird richtig lecker werden 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## duc-mo (27. Oktober 2017)

Wann ist denn mit Infos zu rechnen?


----------



## droide (27. Oktober 2017)

Das sieht aus wie vorn 29" und hinten 27,5". Oder täuscht das Bild?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Oktober 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wann ist denn mit Infos zu rechnen?



Sehr bald 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## frittenullnull (16. Dezember 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Sehr bald
> 
> Gruß, Andi



@Radon-Bikes gibts hier was neues?

stimmen die geo daten auf 
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...jab-neues-race-enduro-fuer-2018.1721470.2.htm  ??


----------



## duc-mo (17. Dezember 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes gibts hier was neues?
> 
> stimmen die geo daten auf
> https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...jab-neues-race-enduro-fuer-2018.1721470.2.htm  ??



Schwer vorstellbar. Wenn man sich Reach, LW, Kettenstrebe und Radstand anschaut, dann muss irgendwo ein Fehler vorliegen!


----------



## frittenullnull (17. Dezember 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Schwer vorstellbar. Wenn man sich Reach, LW, Kettenstrebe und Radstand anschaut, dann muss irgendwo ein Fehler vorliegen!



du meinst, dass der radstand länger sein müsste? ansonsten kommen die geo daten glaub schon hin und sehen auch nicht schlecht aus…
daten ohne gewähr…


----------



## duc-mo (18. Dezember 2017)

Genau, eins oder mehrere Angaben können nicht passen!!! Insofern ist für mich der Informationsgehalt = Null.

Da das Bike noch nicht auf der Homepage zu finden ist, wird sich Radon sicher auch nicht dazu äußern...


----------



## frittenullnull (18. Dezember 2017)

naja mountainbike-magazin wird jetzt auch nicht alle geo daten wild erfunden haben…
ich denke eine richtung ist sicher schon absehbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (18. Dezember 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> naja mountainbike-magazin wird jetzt auch nicht alle geo daten wild erfunden haben…
> ich denke eine richtung ist sicher schon absehbar



Und welche Richtung???

Bei nem Reach von 470mm ohne SAG wäre es mir zu lang, mit 1173mm Radstand wäre es mir zu kurz und wegen dem Sitzrohr ist leider nur 20" möglich... Ich warte auf offizielle Infos, das hier hat für mich keinen sinnvollen Informationsgehalt.


----------



## nomadww (15. Januar 2018)

> auch im E-Hardtail Bereich werden wir für 2018 ein neues Bike vorstellen, bis Ende des Jahres werden wir (wenn es keine Verzögerungen geben sollte) alle Bikes auf unserer Webseite haben, ein paar Infos werden wir aber schon vorher veröffentlichen
> 
> Gruß, Andi



aus dem "Neuheiten 2018" Thema...

Gibts was neues zu den Rädern 2018?


----------



## duc-mo (15. Januar 2018)

nomadww schrieb:


> auch im E-Hardtail Bereich werden wir für 2018 ein neues Bike vorstellen, bis Ende des Jahres werden wir (wenn es keine Verzögerungen geben sollte) alle Bikes auf unserer Webseite haben...



Fragt sich welches Jahr gemeint ist... 2019 oder 2020???


----------



## PatSiebi (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe diese Woche wissen wir mehr! Tut sich ja seit Freitag was auf der Seite.


----------



## Rumpelstils (12. Februar 2018)

Hoffe das bald Infos, Bilder, Preise, Ausstattungen am Finalbike besten das ganze Bike zum verkauf steht!
Suche nämlich dringend ein Winter Trail-Hardtail, da käme das Radon genau Richtig!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Februar 2018)

Hi,

schlechte Nachrichten für alle CRAGGER Fans: wir können mit unserem Trail-Hardtail leider erst im Sommer online gehen, Grund hierfür sind zu hohe Toleranzen in der Rahmenproduktion, welche wir so nicht akzeptieren wollen/können. Durch Nachbesserungen inkl. leichter Anpassung der Geometrie (nach ein Quäntchen flacherer Lenkwinkel für mehr Trailvergnügen) ist die Serienproduktion nach hinten gerückt, sodass wir hier leider nicht mehr unseren ursprünglichen Zeitplan für die Saison 2018 halten können.

Ärgerlich, vor allem bei der hohen Nachfrage und der Vorfreude! Wir haben uns auch schon auf die ersten Ausfahrten gefreut, wollen aber nicht zulassen, dass ihr bzw. Kunden als Testfahrer fungiert - die Produktqualität muss hier einfach zu 100% sitzen! Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden und hoffen auf euer Verständnis. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (13. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schlechte Nachrichten für alle CRAGGER Fans: wir können mit unserem Trail-Hardtail leider erst im Sommer online gehen, Grund hierfür sind zu hohe Toleranzen in der Rahmenproduktion, welche wir so nicht akzeptieren wollen/können. Durch Nachbesserungen inkl. leichter Anpassung der Geometrie (nach ein Quäntchen flacherer Lenkwinkel für mehr Trailvergnügen) ist die Serienproduktion nach hinten gerückt, sodass wir hier leider nicht mehr unseren ursprünglichen Zeitplan für die Saison 2018 halten können.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Geo Daten nun fix sind, könnte man diese ja bekannt geben. Dann weiß man eher ob sich das warten lohnt


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Februar 2018)

Aha!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2018)

Da kann man mal sehen was der User-Award hier für eine Aussagekraft hat. 
Über 7% Stimmen und Platz 5 von 10 bei den Trail AM 
Wird mir langsam alles ein bisschen zu virtuell


----------



## nomadww (14. Februar 2018)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...



> Ich befürchte sogar, das wird noch länger dauern. Da ist doch irgendwas im Busch, ein einfaches Hardtail kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein, es wochenlang nicht veröffentlichen zu können.
> Vielleicht ist den Herren in Bonn aufgefallen, dass es auch Kunden über 1.80m gibt und ein 460er Sitzrohr in der größten Größe ein verdammt besch... Witz war, oder es hält nicht wie das 22Zoll Jab, oder oder oder.
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was da genau kommt (sofern überhaupt nochwas kommt) und in welcher Ausstattung/Rahmen. Kaufen werde ich es zwar auf keinen Fall mehr, dafür ist mir das Hin und Her zu doof, aber mal sehen was von der Ankündigung noch übrig bleibt.
> 
> ...



...so verkehrt wars doch garnicht. *g




> Wenn die Geo Daten nun fix sind, könnte man diese ja bekannt geben. Dann weiß man eher ob sich das warten lohnt



Das wäre wohl das mindeste, damit die Leute, die sich noch nichts anderes gekauft haben, wissen ob sich das warten lohnt. Lenkwinkel 0,5 Grad flacher oder nicht ist nicht kriegsentscheidend, die Sitzrohrlänge (also ob es einen Rahmen für Leute über 1.80m gibt) dürfte die meisten Wartenden interessieren. 
Aber auch das wird nicht kommen...wie vielleicht auch das ganze Rad.


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schlechte Nachrichten für alle CRAGGER Fans...



Wie soll man Fan werden wenn man von dem Bike keine Daten hat ? Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter und von denen kennt man bereits alles...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Februar 2018)

Hi,

anbei die GEO-Daten zum CRAGGER:


 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Kuntoilija (14. Februar 2018)

Können Andi uns specs und preis geben ?
 Und nur 2'6" reifen?  Ist hier raum fur 3" reifen ? Ich kan noch ein Paar monaten warten, aber denn muss Ich ein alternativ wirclich denken, zum  Beispiel Commencal Meta HT. Entschuldigen Mein sclecht Deutsch


----------



## duc-mo (14. Februar 2018)

461mm sind aber keine 20"... Das sind nicht mal 18" also warum wird an diesen seltsamen Rahmengrößen fest gehalten? Da kann man doch auch einfach S bis L drauf schreiben...

Für mich es mit der Geo leider raus...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Februar 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> 461mm sind aber keine 20"... Das sind nicht mal 18" also warum wird an diesen seltsamen Rahmengrößen fest gehalten? Da kann man doch auch einfach S bis L drauf schreiben...
> 
> Für mich es mit der Geo leider raus...



Die reale Länge des Sitzrohrs kann man aufgrund der geslopten Rahmen sowie der Vario-Stützen-Kompatibilität nicht mehr 1:1 mit den 16"/18"/20" Rahmenhöhen-Angaben umrechnen/vergleichen. Wir werden überlegen, hier in Zukunft in der Tat auf S/M/L oder Klein/Mittel/Groß Angaben zu wechseln. Letztendlich sind aber doch die Werte ausschlaggebend für die Beurteilung eines Rahmens. Reifenfreigabe können wir offiziell bis 2.8" geben. Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Aufbauhöhen/-breiten unterschiedlicher Hersteller/Modelle können wir leider nicht pauschal 3.0" Reifen freigeben - auch wenn sicherlich der ein oder andere Reifen passen wird - wichtig ist gerade bei Plus Bereifung, dass man genügend Abstand zu den Streben hat, da gerade Plus-Reifen bei Belastung in Kurven mächtig walken können.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## below (14. Februar 2018)

Gibt es denn schon Angaben zur Ausstattung? Diese dürfte doch von den Rahmenproblemen nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (14. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Die reale Länge des Sitzrohrs kann man aufgrund der geslopten Rahmen sowie der Vario-Stützen-Kompatibilität nicht mehr 1:1 mit den 16"/18"/20" Rahmenhöhen-Angaben umrechnen/vergleichen. Wir werden überlegen, hier in Zukunft in der Tat auf S/M/L oder Klein/Mittel/Groß Angaben zu wechseln. Letztendlich sind aber doch die Werte ausschlaggebend für die Beurteilung eines Rahmens. Reifenfreigabe können wir offiziell bis 2.8" geben. Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Aufbauhöhen/-breiten unterschiedlicher Hersteller/Modelle können wir leider nicht pauschal 3.0" Reifen freigeben - auch wenn sicherlich der ein oder andere Reifen passen wird - wichtig ist gerade bei Plus Bereifung, dass man genügend Abstand zu den Streben hat, da gerade Plus-Reifen bei Belastung in Kurven mächtig walken können.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



29" passt aber schon rein oder?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Februar 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> 29" passt aber schon rein oder?



Jepp, 29" sind bis 2.35" freigegeben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rumpelstils (14. Februar 2018)

@Andi weißt Du ob es Carbon und Alu gibt? Preise währen auch Interessant?  
Geo-Daten sind Ok, der Lenkwinkel von 65,5° ist super.


----------



## R_Leon (14. März 2018)

Wenn das Bike denn dann erst im Sommer veröffentlich wird, wie sieht es dann mit den Lieferzeiten aus? Und wäre es nicht ganz schön dann einfach mal auch die Ausstattungsvarianten publizieren mit Preisen?


----------



## covo (17. April 2018)

Da heute für mich in Köln endlich Sommer ist (siehe Fenster nach draussen), wann kommt das Rad inkl. Austattungsvarianten in euren Online-Shop?


----------



## R_Leon (17. April 2018)

Ich hatte einfach mal ganz stumpf ende März eine Mail an den Radon support geschickt. Dabei habe ich sehr schnell eine freundlich Antwort bekommen, allerdings konnte man mir dort auch nichts genaues sagen, nur das es jetzt für das MY 2019 kommen soll. Der Mann der mir die Antwort schätzt, dasss es wohl frühestens im Spätsommer oder Herbst etwas werden könnte ... also eigentlich dasselbe wie hier im Forum von "Marc" schon geschrieben wurde ... sehr schade, denn ich würde echt gerne dort ein Rad kaufen


----------



## covo (17. April 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort! Ich hätte nämlich auch noch etwas gewartet um mir das Bike zu holen da ein Neukauf ebenfalls vor der Tür steht. Aber ob ich so lange warten kann bezweifle ich 
Mal sehen ob ich eine Alternative finde...


----------



## nomadww (18. April 2018)

Warte besser mal nicht zu lange... *g

Ich behaupte, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer größer wird, dass das Teil garnicht mehr kommt. Von wann ist die Ankündigung? Oktober? Dann wurde verschoben und verschoben und Gras drüber wachsen lassen. Dann hieß es "Sommer", jetzt wohl schon Modelljahr 2019. Wie wir wissen gibts bei Radon noch nicht im Sommer schon die nächstjährigen Modelle, sondern erst wirklich in dem Jahr. Dann wird nochmal verschoben und wenn keiner mehr dran denkt (und jeder schon sowas hat) wird das Projekt still und heimlich fallengelassen weil der Trend schon abflacht und viele relevante Kunden sich was anderes gekauft haben. Lohnt sich dann nicht mehr, kann man dann ein neues E-Bike draus machen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. April 2018)

covo schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort! Ich hätte nämlich auch noch etwas gewartet um mir das Bike zu holen da ein Neukauf ebenfalls vor der Tür steht. Aber ob ich so lange warten kann bezweifle ich
> Mal sehen ob ich eine Alternative finde...





nomadww schrieb:


> Warte besser mal nicht zu lange... *g
> 
> Ich behaupte, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer größer wird, dass das Teil garnicht mehr kommt. Von wann ist die Ankündigung? Oktober? Dann wurde verschoben und verschoben und Gras drüber wachsen lassen. Dann hieß es "Sommer", jetzt wohl schon Modelljahr 2019. Wie wir wissen gibts bei Radon noch nicht im Sommer schon die nächstjährigen Modelle, sondern erst wirklich in dem Jahr. Dann wird nochmal verschoben und wenn keiner mehr dran denkt (und jeder schon sowas hat) wird das Projekt still und heimlich fallengelassen weil der Trend schon abflacht und viele relevante Kunden sich was anderes gekauft haben. Lohnt sich dann nicht mehr, kann man dann ein neues E-Bike draus machen...



Hi,

wie bereits kommuniziert, wird das CRAGGER für das MJ2019 kommen - bitte habt doch Verständnis, dass genaue Infos hinsichtlich der Ausstattungen und Verfügbarkeiten zu einem solch frühen Zeitpunkt nicht getroffen werden können - alles andere wäre ein Blick in die Glaskugel!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (18. April 2018)

Ich verstehe echt nicht was hier so lang dauert... Einen neuen HT Rahmen zu entwickeln ist doch nun wirklich keine Raketenwissenschaft für einen Bikehersteller...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. April 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht was hier so lang dauert... Einen neuen HT Rahmen zu entwickeln ist doch nun wirklich keine Raketenwissenschaft für einen Bikehersteller...



Nicht? 

Schaue dir doch mal bitte folgende Antwort von uns durch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cragger-140mm-freerider.857995/#post-15086597 - falls Du noch offene Fragen hinsichtlich der Rahmenentwicklung, Prüfabläufe, Werkstofftechnik oder Produktionsabläufe hast, kannst Du mir gerne eine PN mit deiner Nummer schicken - dann rufe ich im Tagesverlauf zurück und erkläre Dir alles ausführlich 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## covo (18. April 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie bereits kommuniziert, wird das CRAGGER für das MJ2019 kommen - bitte habt doch Verständnis, dass genaue Infos hinsichtlich der Ausstattungen und Verfügbarkeiten zu einem solch frühen Zeitpunkt nicht getroffen werden können - alles andere wäre ein Blick in die Glaskugel!
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi Andi,

vielen Dank für deine ehrliche Stellungnahme und Du kannst sicherlich am wenigstens dafür. Und bin auch der Meinung, lieber ein Bike rausbringen das hält was es verspricht als alle Käufer zu verärgern. Auch wenn es eben länger dauert. Schade ist es natürlich trotzdem für mich persönlich denn ich habe mich total drauf gefreut und hätte gerne meinen Alpencross damit dieses Jahr schon gemacht. Aber das ist eben ein Einzelschicksal 

Hab da schon ein Trail Hardtail von Cube im Auge auch wenn ich lieber ein Radon gekauft hätte


----------



## duc-mo (18. April 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nicht?
> 
> Schaue dir doch mal bitte folgende Antwort von uns durch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cragger-140mm-freerider.857995/#post-15086597 - falls Du noch offene Fragen hinsichtlich der Rahmenentwicklung, Prüfabläufe, Werkstofftechnik oder Produktionsabläufe hast, kannst Du mir gerne eine PN mit deiner Nummer schicken - dann rufe ich im Tagesverlauf zurück und erkläre Dir alles ausführlich
> 
> Gruß, Andi



In dem verlinkten Post hieß es "Sommer" jetzt ist von 2019 die Rede... Und genau DAS kann ich tatsächlich nicht nachvollziehen!

Wenn ich im Geschäftsleben eine Ware von einem Lieferanten bekomme, das nicht den Vorgaben entspricht, dann lasse ich mich nicht auf ein Jahr Wartezeit für die Ersatzlieferung vertrösten...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. April 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> In dem verlinkten Post hieß es "Sommer" jetzt ist von 2019 die Rede... Und genau DAS kann ich tatsächlich nicht nachvollziehen!
> 
> Wenn ich im Geschäftsleben eine Ware von einem Lieferanten bekomme, das nicht den Vorgaben entspricht, dann lasse ich mich nicht auf ein Jahr Wartezeit für die Ersatzlieferung vertrösten...



Wie gesagt: das Angebot eines ausführlichen Telefonats steht!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## R_Leon (23. Mai 2018)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich gute Nachrichten in Bezug auf der Cragger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ente1990 (5. Juli 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> In dem verlinkten Post hieß es "Sommer" jetzt ist von 2019 die Rede... Und genau DAS kann ich tatsächlich nicht nachvollziehen!
> 
> Wenn ich im Geschäftsleben eine Ware von einem Lieferanten bekomme, das nicht den Vorgaben entspricht, dann lasse ich mich nicht auf ein Jahr Wartezeit für die Ersatzlieferung vertrösten...




Modelljahr 2019, nicht erst Sommer 2019...


----------



## KingGumba (25. Juli 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 
Hi Andi,
nun sind ja bereits ein paar Monate vergangen, seit dem die letzten Infos durchgesackert sind. 
Kannst du uns vlt. ein Update zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge geben?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Trail Hardtail und habe schon das eine oder andere Bike des Wettberwerbs im Auge! 

Gruß Sidney


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juli 2018)

KingGumba schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Hi Andi,
> nun sind ja bereits ein paar Monate vergangen, seit dem die letzten Infos durchgesackert sind.
> Kannst du uns vlt. ein Update zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge geben?
> ...



Hi,

wir rechnen (Stand heute) mit dem Fotomuster und anschließender Online-Schaltung im Q4, die Auslieferung erfolgt dann im Q1 2019.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Chemtrail (22. September 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir rechnen (Stand heute) mit dem Fotomuster und anschließender Online-Schaltung im Q4, die Auslieferung erfolgt dann im Q1 2019.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi, werden die angegeben Fristen ungefähr eingehalten? Gibt es da Neuigkeiten.

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2018)

Genau ! Was gibbs neues an der Cragger Front ?
Nachdem mein Budget wegen Neuwagenkauf zusammen geschrumpelt ist und mein Fully hält und hält und hält ... wäre so ein AM HT ne echte Option


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau ! Was gibbs neues an der Cragger Front ?
> Nachdem mein Budget wegen Neuwagenkauf zusammen geschrumpelt ist und mein Fully hält und hält und hält ... wäre so ein AM HT ne echte Option


Hey,
Stand heute werden die vorher genannten Fristen eingehalten.
Die 2019er Modelle (auch das Cragger) werden im November 2018 vorgestellt und sind dann auch vor-bestellbar.

Verfügbar werden die Bikes dann voraussichtlich im Januar/Februar 2019.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Chemtrail (27. September 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hey,
> Stand heute werden die vorher genannten Fristen eingehalten.
> Die 2019er Modelle (auch das Cragger) werden im November 2018 vorgestellt und sind dann auch vor-bestellbar.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, dann warte ich noch bis November.


----------



## ron101 (28. September 2018)

1.11. werden die 2019er Modelle präsentiert, wurde im FB verkündet.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Oktober 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, dann warte ich noch bis November.


Du fährst doch eh kein Rad!


----------



## Chemtrail (1. Oktober 2018)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Du fährst doch eh kein Rad!



Moin,

Donnerstag geht es wieder auf in Richtung Verbier ;-)

Aber stimmt schon, diese Saison war eher mau.

Ich hatte mal durchgerechnet ob es sich lohnt sich eins aufzubauen (Nukeproof Scout) oder lieber neu zu kaufen.

Außerdem müsste ich mir dann wieder so viel Werkzeug bei dir leihen dass du dann erst nach Monaten und min einer Aufforderung zurück bekommst, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (2. Oktober 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> 1.11. werden die 2019er Modelle präsentiert, wurde im FB verkündet.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Also nach Radon Zeitrechnung 01.02.2019  Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Cragger und auf die restlichen 2019 Modelle


----------



## covo (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin so aufgeregt welche Varianten es vom Cragger geben wird. Und sehr perfekt, dass seit dieser Woche Fahrradleasing in der Firma eingeführt wurde


----------



## SkeenRider (15. Oktober 2018)

Seh ich da ein Cragger   
Ach übrigens hab ein Slide mit GX Eagle zu verkaufen.


----------



## covo (2. November 2018)

Sehe ich das korrekt auf der Webseite, dass es das Cragger nur mit 29" Laufrädern geben wird?


----------



## SkeenRider (2. November 2018)

covo schrieb:


> Sehe ich das korrekt auf der Webseite, dass es das Cragger nur mit 29" Laufrädern geben wird?



Das Cragger ist ein 29" kann aber auch mit 27.5+ gefahren werden


----------



## Flauschinator (3. November 2018)

Könnte als 27,5+ für mich tatsächlich ne Option als neuer Bikepacking- und Winterpanzer sein.
Naja, mal abwarten, durchrechnen und schauen, was ich mit dem ollen Panzer mache, bevor ich über so Späße nachdenke.


----------



## covo (8. November 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Das Cragger ist ein 29" kann aber auch mit 27.5+ gefahren werden



Merci! Hatte gehofft von Haus aus eine 27,5" Variante zu bekommen. Schade, deswegen schau ich mich mal nach etwas anderem um. 

Cheers


----------



## CZZZZ (14. November 2018)

Hab da ich noch n paar Fragen zum Cragger. 

Reicht denn der 20" Rahmen auch für größere Fahrer? (1,86m)

Gibts ne Gewichtsobergrenze für Fahrer und Gepäck?

Kann man ne Gabel mit mehr Federweg einbauen? Falls ja, welcher Federweg geht denn maximal rein? 

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## CedGauche (17. November 2018)

Preislich sicherlich interessant, auch wenn ich die Übersetzung mit der kleinen Kurbel eventuell als nicht klein genug für steile Rampen sehe.
Der rot-orangene Rahmen gefällt mir aber wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nomadww (20. November 2018)

@CZZZZ :
Irgendwie wird er schon reichen...Ich habe ja ein Cheaptrick (490mm Sitzrohr) und habe bei 193cm die Stütze (170er e13) ca. 40mm rausgezogen. Je nach Stütze kommst du dann sicher ähnlich. Ich hätte gerne 510 oder 520mm gehabt, mit ggf. nach was längerem Reach, fährt sich aber auch so klasse. Bei mir würde es halt mit dem Cragger nicht mehr gehen, dafür wäre das Sitzrohr nun wirklich zu kurz.


----------



## CedGauche (26. November 2018)

Ist das 2019 Cragger 7.0 den ein reiner Freerider? Überlege mir es als Zweitbike für eher anspruchsvollere Touren durch die Mittelgebirge mit Trails und recht steinigen und felsigen Abfahrten zuzulegen. Von der Geometrie sitzt man ja etwas anders als auf meinem aktuellen Radon ZR Team 7.0 18er mit 29ern, die Frage ist nur ob es dann für 2 - 4 stündige Touren mit etwa 1000 hm und 40 KM geeignet ist und ob man damit gut den Berg hochkommt.


----------



## SkeenRider (26. November 2018)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Ist das 2019 Cragger 7.0 den ein reiner Freerider? Überlege mir es als Zweitbike für eher anspruchsvollere Touren durch die Mittelgebirge mit Trails und recht steinigen und felsigen Abfahrten zuzulegen. Von der Geometrie sitzt man ja etwas anders als auf meinem aktuellen Radon ZR Team 7.0 18er mit 29ern, die Frage ist nur ob es dann für 2 - 4 stündige Touren mit etwa 1000 hm und 40 KM geeignet ist und ob man damit gut den Berg hochkommt.



Das Cragger ist kein Freerider sondern eher ein Trail Hardtail. Also was für Touren mit Flowigen Trail Abfahrten. 

Beschreibung auf der Radon Seite durchlesen und selbst entscheiden ob es was für dich ist oder nicht.


----------



## CedGauche (27. November 2018)

Danke, ich denke ich warte ab bis das Bike auch wirklich verfügbar ist und schaue es mir dann im Megastore in Bonn an und unternehme eine Probefahrt. Die eher promolastigen Beschreibungen auf der Homepage helfen mir nicht viel weiter 

@Radon-Bikes 
Sehe ich richtig das das Cragger 7.0 kein Remote Lock out hat?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. November 2018)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Danke, ich denke ich warte ab bis das Bike auch wirklich verfügbar ist und schaue es mir dann im Megastore in Bonn an und unternehme eine Probefahrt. Die eher promolastigen Beschreibungen auf der Homepage helfen mir nicht viel weiter
> 
> @Radon-Bikes
> Sehe ich richtig das das Cragger 7.0 kein Remote Lock out hat?



Hallo CedGauche,

richtig. Du kannst die Compession an der Gabel bedienen.

VG Uli


----------



## CedGauche (29. November 2018)

Danke für die Antwort

Vielleicht sollte man den Threadtitel anpassen? Das Cragger hat ja einen Federweg von 130mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (4. Dezember 2018)

Im Mountainbike Magazine 01/2019 hat das Cragger den ersten Testsieg erlangt.

https://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-li...tsieg-fuer-cragger-70-in-mountainbike-012019/


----------



## CedGauche (13. Dezember 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 

Hi Radon Team,
habe noch einige Fragen zum Cragger 7.0:

- Wird das Rad tubeless ausgeliefert oder mit Schläuchen? 
- Welchen "Ventilanschluss" hat die Felge?
- Ab wann kann man das Rad im Megastore Bonn Probefahren?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Dezember 2018)

CedGauche schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hi Radon Team,
> habe noch einige Fragen zum Cragger 7.0:
> ...


 *---> *


----------



## Bato5150 (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo! 
Ist das wirklich so, dass man mit dem Cragger weder Springen noch auf einem Rad fahren darf? 
Preislich, konstruktiv und von der Ausstattung  spielt für mich das Cragger in der gleichen Liga wie Marin San Quentin 3, Commençal, Nukeproof Scout, Santa Cruz Chameleon usw.
Mit all den aufgezählten Rädern fliegen in YouTube Videos die Jungs durch die Lüfte. 
Das Cragger 8.0 ist besser ausgestattet als all die anderen Bikes und mit dem Bike ist das nicht erlaubt? 

Ist das wirklich so? 
Wenn ja, dann scheidet das definitiv aus. 

Danke! 
Bato


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Dezember 2018)

Bato5150 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist das wirklich so, dass man mit dem Cragger weder Springen noch auf einem Rad fahren darf?
> Preislich, konstruktiv und von der Ausstattung  spielt für mich das Cragger in der gleichen Liga wie Marin San Quentin 3, Commençal, Nukeproof Scout, Santa Cruz Chameleon usw.
> Mit all den aufgezählten Rädern fliegen in YouTube Videos die Jungs durch die Lüfte.
> ...



Hallo Bato,

aus Sicht der Produkthaftung wird das Cragger in der Kategorie 3 geführt. Natürlich haben wir vollstes Vertrauen in unsere Produkte, und trotzdem sind wir gezwungen den Einsatzzweck zu begrenzen. Hier geht es schließlich um eure Sicherheit! Fälle aus der Vergangenheit haben gezeigt, dass unter anderem mit einem ZR Team zwei Meter Drops gesprungen wurden. All diese Dinge haben zu einer Verschärfung der Bestimmungen geführt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bato5150 (17. Dezember 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Bato,
> 
> aus Sicht der Produkthaftung wird das Cragger in der Kategorie 3 geführt. Natürlich haben wir vollstes Vertrauen in unsere Produkte, und trotzdem sind wir gezwungen den Einsatzzweck zu begrenzen. Hier geht es schließlich um eure Sicherheit! Fälle aus der Vergangenheit haben gezeigt, dass unter anderem mit einem ZR Team zwei Meter Drops gesprungen wurden. All diese Dinge haben zu einer Verschärfung der Bestimmungen geführt.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Vielen Dank für die Stellungnahme! 
Aus meiner Sicht auch total nachvollziehbar und lobenswert. 
Da ich mich persönlich total an Herstellervorgaben halte, beeinflusst das meine Kaufentscheidung.

Schade!


----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
gibts hier irgendwelche infos bzgl. Lieferdatum? bei bike-discount steht 4. KW. Ist das der aktuelle stand, oder weiß man schon ob es vll früher oder später wird?
Bestellt hab ich am Black Friday Wochenende.
Grüße


----------



## CedGauche (8. Januar 2019)

@FitzeFitzeFatze 
Ich war gestern im Megastore in Bonn um Zubehör zu kaufen und mal zu schauen, was die dort im Sale haben. Ich habe dann einen Verkäufer in der MTB-Abteilung angesprochen betreffend des Cragger 7.0. Er hat gesagt, es sei frühstens im Februar im Store verfügbar. Er sagte mir aber sicher nach Karneval, wo wir ja dann schon Anfang März wären. Vielleicht gibt es die Versender-Bikes früher, aber das konnte er nicht garantieren.

Übrigens gibt es hier ein paar Outdoor-Bilder vom Cragger 7.0:
https://prime-mountainbiking.de/radon-bikes-2019-neuheiten-modelle-swoop-slide-pid34237/

@Radon-Bikes 
Was mich aber wundert, dort sind DT-Swiss Felgen verbaut, eine Race-Face Sattelstütze und die Kettenführung ist auch eine andere im Vergleich zur Radon Homepage. Und den Schwalbe Hans Dampf in der Version mit blauen Streifen gibt es laut Schwalbe gar nicht in der 2.35 Größe. Alles etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Januar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes
Was mich aber wundert, dort sind DT-Swiss Felgen verbaut, eine Race-Face Sattelstütze und die Kettenführung ist auch eine andere im Vergleich zur Radon Homepage. Und den Schwalbe Hans Dampf in der Version mit blauen Streifen gibt es laut Schwalbe gar nicht in der 2.35 Größe. Alles etwas verwirrend.[/QUOTE]

Hallo CedGauche,

das ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Das Pressecamp fand bereits im Oktober letzten Jahres statt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind weder Serienbikes noch die Ausstattungen zu 100% verfügbar. Um den Redaktionen aber fahrfertige Bikes zur verfügung zustellen, werden "Seriennahe" Teile verbaut. Mal ganz zu schweigen von den handlackierten und beklebten Rahmen. Da leistet unsere Grafikabteilung wirklich großartige Arbeit
.

Grundsätzlich sind die gemachten Angaben auf unserer Website gültig .

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, darfst du dich gerne an uns wenden.

Viele Grüße, Uli.


----------



## CedGauche (9. Januar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes 
Moin Uli,
ja das habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht, da es eher ein "Demo Bike" in dem Artikel ist.

Gut bleibt zu hoffen, dass wir das Cragger dann bald endlich in real ausprobieren können 

p.s
Wie wäre es mit einer Cragger-Variante mit der NX12 Schaltgruppe von SRAM ähnlich wie beim ZR Team?

Gruß
Ced


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Januar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Moin Uli,
> ja das habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht, da es eher ein "Demo Bike" in dem Artikel ist.
> 
> ...



Moin Ced,

kommt Zeit kommt Rad 

VG Uli


----------



## EifelAndi (11. Januar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes
Hallo Radon-Bikes,
ich lese diesen Thread schon etwas länger und habe mich nun entschlossen mich anzumelden, da ich auch Fragen zum Cragger habe. Kurz zu meiner Person, ich bin Andi, 41 Jahre und komme aus der Gegend um Prüm und bin letztes Jahr wieder mit dem Biken eingestiegen, habe allerdings nur noch ein altes 26" MTB, was dieses Jahr ersetzt werden muß. Meine Vorliebe sind Wanderwege und leichte Trails im Wald, auch gerne etwas steiler, aber maximal S1. Also bei langen Wurzelteppichen oder Treppen oder Gefälle mehr als 25%, steige ich lieber ab. Bin also eher der Tourenfahrer mit einigen Trails und denke das Cragger passt da gut, da ich ein Rad suche das mir vor allem bei Abfahrten Sicherheit bietet aber auch tourentauglich ist, daher brauche ich kein Fully. Ich fahre im Jahr etwa 2000 - 3000 KM, davon 80% im Wald bzw. Naturwegen.

Ich bin am 28. und 29. Januar beruflich in Bonn, meint ihr das Cragger 7 ist dann schon im Store käuflich zu erwerben? Habe noch nie ein Bike im Internet bestellt und möchte es lieber persönlich kaufen und testen. Ich bin auch unschlüssig über die Größe (bin 171 cm, Schrittlänge 80 cm), und weiß nicht ob da S oder M passt.

Ich habe auch gelesen das es nicht zum Springen (rechtlich) geeignet ist. Aber Bunny Hop über kleine Baumstämme oder Hindernisse müßte doch mit dem HT an sich im grünen Bereich sein?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## MAster (12. Januar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes wird es auch noch nen xl Rahmen geben? Ich fahr das Swoop 170 zwar in L (bei 196 mit langen Beinen) aber für n hartail sollte es wohl zu knapp sein?

Grüße 

MAster


----------



## SkeenRider (12. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Hallo Radon-Bikes,
> ich lese diesen Thread schon etwas länger und habe mich nun entschlossen mich anzumelden, da ich auch Fragen zum Cragger habe. Kurz zu meiner Person, ich bin Andi, 41 Jahre und komme aus der Gegend um Prüm und bin letztes Jahr wieder mit dem Biken eingestiegen, habe allerdings nur noch ein altes 26" MTB, was dieses Jahr ersetzt werden muß. Meine Vorliebe sind Wanderwege und leichte Trails im Wald, auch gerne etwas steiler, aber maximal S1. Also bei langen Wurzelteppichen oder Treppen oder Gefälle mehr als 25%, steige ich lieber ab. Bin also eher der Tourenfahrer mit einigen Trails und denke das Cragger passt da gut, da ich ein Rad suche das mir vor allem bei Abfahrten Sicherheit bietet aber auch tourentauglich ist, daher brauche ich kein Fully. Ich fahre im Jahr etwa 2000 - 3000 KM, davon 80% im Wald bzw. Naturwegen.
> 
> ...



Kleine Sprünge sollten kein Thema sein.


----------



## CedGauche (13. Januar 2019)

Hi @EifelAndi


EifelAndi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch unschlüssig über die Größe (bin 171 cm, Schrittlänge 80 cm), und weiß nicht ob da S oder M passt.



Ich habe da ähnliche Maße (173cm aber 79cm Schrittlänge) und tendiere eher zum S-Rahmen aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit einem M-Rahmen beim ZR Team. Frage ist dann natürlich ob die Sattelstütze lang genug ist um eine tourenfreundliche Sitzposition zu erreichen. Ich habe selbst noch nichts über den verbauten Radon Dropper gefunden, aber nehme einmal an das dieser genau so lang ist wie alle anderen Sattelstützen (420 mm), dazu noch die 391 mm Sattelrohr und 20-30 mmSattel minus etwa 100 mm Einsteckmaß für das Sattelrohr so wäre man hier bei etwa maximal 72 - 73 cm Schrittlänge. Aber genau weil ich ebenfalls solche Fragen habe gucke ich mir das Bike erst einmal im Store an und unternehme eine Probefahrt, aber habe es auch nur knapp 30 Minuten zum Store.

Zu den Lieferzeiten kann sicherlich @Radon-Bikes etwas genaueres sagen, aber ich war ja vor einer Woche im Shop, da hieß ist spätestens Karneval. Also Ende Januar würde ich eher weniger damit rechnen, dass welche im Store stehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Hallo Radon-Bikes,
> ich lese diesen Thread schon etwas länger und habe mich nun entschlossen mich anzumelden, da ich auch Fragen zum Cragger habe. Kurz zu meiner Person, ich bin Andi, 41 Jahre und komme aus der Gegend um Prüm und bin letztes Jahr wieder mit dem Biken eingestiegen, habe allerdings nur noch ein altes 26" MTB, was dieses Jahr ersetzt werden muß. Meine Vorliebe sind Wanderwege und leichte Trails im Wald, auch gerne etwas steiler, aber maximal S1. Also bei langen Wurzelteppichen oder Treppen oder Gefälle mehr als 25%, steige ich lieber ab. Bin also eher der Tourenfahrer mit einigen Trails und denke das Cragger passt da gut, da ich ein Rad suche das mir vor allem bei Abfahrten Sicherheit bietet aber auch tourentauglich ist, daher brauche ich kein Fully. Ich fahre im Jahr etwa 2000 - 3000 KM, davon 80% im Wald bzw. Naturwegen.
> 
> ...



Hallo EifelAndi,

das Cragger ist für deine Bedürfnisse mehr als ausreichend. Hier ist sogar zu überlegen ab Frühjahr (in der Eifel ab Mai ;-)) leichtere Reifen wie z.B. Nobby Nic (Speedgrip) zu verbauen. 

Bei der Größe empfehlen wir dir "S".

Im Bike-Discount werden die Cragger Modelle voraussichtlich ab KW-4 verfügbar sein. In der Regel bekommt der Megastore in Bonn die Bikes dann knapp 1 Woche später.

VG Uli


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Januar 2019)

MAster schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes wird es auch noch nen xl Rahmen geben? Ich fahr das Swoop 170 zwar in L (bei 196 mit langen Beinen) aber für n hartail sollte es wohl zu knapp sein?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> MAster



Hallo MAster,

es wird das Cragger in drei Größen geben. S-M-XL

Hier wird nur ein Probesitzen die Antwort liefern. Noch ein wenig Geduld, dann kannst du es ausprobieren. 

VG Uli


----------



## EifelAndi (14. Januar 2019)

@CedGauche @Radon-Bikes 

Danke für eure Antworten!
Also KW5 wären die dann frühestens im Radon-Store, dann bin ich mit dem 28.1-29.1 bestimmt etwas zu früh. Lässt sich dann sicherlich auch nur kurzfristig erfahren, denn für mich ist eine Anreise nach Bonn noch etwas aufwendiger, wenn ich nicht einmal zufällig in der Gegend bin.

Und danke zu der Info mit den Reifen @Radon-Bikes. Die dort installierten Hans Dampf kenne ich gar nicht. Aber machen die denn in 2.35er Breite so einen Unterschied im Gewicht zu einem 2.35er Nobby Nic aus? Würde dann denke ich recht schnell auf tubeless umsteigen.

Ich hoffe mal das der Frühling hier genau so früh beginnt wie in Bonn 

Dann werde ich auch einmal auf Rahemgröße S setzen, spart dann auch noch ein paar Gramm


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> @CedGauche @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten!
> Also KW5 wären die dann frühestens im Radon-Store, dann bin ich mit dem 28.1-29.1 bestimmt etwas zu früh. Lässt sich dann sicherlich auch nur kurzfristig erfahren, denn für mich ist eine Anreise nach Bonn noch etwas aufwendiger, wenn ich nicht einmal zufällig in der Gegend bin.
> ...




...mit leichter meinte ich auch die Gummimischung. Beim Cragger ist am Vorderrad eine "Soft" Mischung verbaut. Die erhöht zwar den Grip deutlich, aber eben auch den Rollwiderstand. Für deine beschriebenen Wege brauchst du nicht zwingend die "Soft" Variante.

VG Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EifelAndi (17. Januar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes 
Danke für die Information, ich gebe zu ich habe den Überblick über zahlreiche Reifen und deren Varianten verloren durch meine etwas längere Pause vom biken. Kann man im Bike Store in Bonn denn auch noch Sonderwünsche anbringen und direkt neue Reifen aufziehen lassen oder bekommt man das Rad von der Stange? Mir wurde nämlich von einem Bekannten gesagt, das man sein Rad kauft und dann später in einer Werkstatt im Store abholt, in der es für einen angepasst wird.

Ich bin aber schon ganz aufgeregt und hoffe, dass das Cragger 7.0 am 29.1 im Store ist. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine Nummer geben, an der ich am Dienstag anrufen kann, um nachzufragen, ob es schon da ist?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Danke für die Information, ich gebe zu ich habe den Überblick über zahlreiche Reifen und deren Varianten verloren durch meine etwas längere Pause vom biken. Kann man im Bike Store in Bonn denn auch noch Sonderwünsche anbringen und direkt neue Reifen aufziehen lassen oder bekommt man das Rad von der Stange? Mir wurde nämlich von einem Bekannten gesagt, das man sein Rad kauft und dann später in einer Werkstatt im Store abholt, in der es für einen angepasst wird.
> 
> Ich bin aber schon ganz aufgeregt und hoffe, dass das Cragger 7.0 am 29.1 im Store ist. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine Nummer geben, an der ich am Dienstag anrufen kann, um nachzufragen, ob es schon da ist?



Guten Morgen,

die Kollegen im Megastore erreichst du unter der Nummer: 0228-97 848 16 --> ab 10:00 Uhr.

VG Uli


----------



## CedGauche (18. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Kann man im Bike Store in Bonn denn auch noch Sonderwünsche anbringen und direkt neue Reifen aufziehen lassen oder bekommt man das Rad von der Stange? Mir wurde nämlich von einem Bekannten gesagt, das man sein Rad kauft und dann später in einer Werkstatt im Store abholt, in der es für einen angepasst wird.


Moin @EifelAndi ,

ich arbeite zwar nicht bei Radon bzw. dem Bike Discount, habe aber in den letzten Jahren einige Räder vor Ort beim Bike Discount gekauft. Es stimmt das die Räder oben an der Kasse bezahlt werden und währenddessen unten in der Werkstatt überprüft werden, dauert je nach Andrang zwischen 30 - 90 Minuten bis du mit deinem Bike dann nach Hause fahren kannst. 
Soweit ich weiß wird das Rad nicht auf dich umgebaut, du bekommst es in der Ausstattung wie es auch im Internet steht, dass einzige was abgefragt wird ist dein Gewicht und Größe meine ich, um die Federgabel und die Sattelhöhe halbwegs korrekt einzustellen.


----------



## MBandTHEgang (21. Januar 2019)

... da ich wie MAster auch 195cm groß bin, bin ich auf Feedback gespannt, ob ein Cragger in "L" noch sinnvoll ist. Suche schon lang ein Hardtail, welches ich weniger gestreckt sondern eher Aufrecht fahren kann. In den Store komm ich auf Grund von 600km Entfernung eher nicht um eine eigene Probefahrt zu machen.

Und wo wir schon dabei sind, bin ich euch über die Geräuschkulisse der Kettenführung dankbar ￼

Grüße,
Mo


----------



## EifelAndi (22. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand von den Online-Bestellern schon ein Cragger und kann erstes Feedback geben?
Ich probiere mein Glück wie oben schon angemerkt nächste Woche im Store.

Allerdings bin ich mir recht sicher, dass der Lenker mit einer Breite von 78cm doch etwas zu breit für mich ist. Da kommt dann wohl zuhause erst einmal die Säge zum Zuge.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2019)

Andi lass den mal so ... bei dir um die Ecke is doch das schöne Müllerthal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (22. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Online-Bestellern schon ein Cragger und kann erstes Feedback geben?
> Ich probiere mein Glück wie oben schon angemerkt nächste Woche im Store.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mir recht sicher, dass der Lenker mit einer Breite von 78cm doch etwas zu breit für mich ist. Da kommt dann wohl zuhause erst einmal die Säge zum Zuge.



Du bist schon ziemlich nervös oder?


----------



## CedGauche (22. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi, probiere den Lenker doch erst mal aus  78cm ist zwar breit, aber bei dem kurzen Vorbau würde ich erst mal testen.
Und ich denke das noch niemand ein Cragger hat, denn es ist noch nicht lieferbar laut Bike Discount Shop.


----------



## CZZZZ (25. Januar 2019)

Passen eigentlich 2,8“ Reifen auf die duroc Felgen?


----------



## EifelAndi (28. Januar 2019)

Ich war heute Mittag im Bike Discount Shop, leider keine Radon Cragger da. Es waren an sich überhaupt keine 2019er Hardtail Modelle im Laden zu finden, nur einige 2018 Jealous und ZR Team, einige noch reduziert. Hatte heute morgen im Shop angerufen, aber da war es noch zu früh, bei dem Schneechaos sind wir nämlich früher los. Ich bin noch bis morgen Mittag im Hotel hier in Bonn, aber ich glaube nicht das morgen das Cragger 7.0 reinkommt, denn der nette Verkäufer meinte zu mir, frühestens im Februar.

Naja die Frage ist, warte ich nun bis auf den Tag X oder bestelle ich es doch online? 
Auf der Bike Discount Seite steht lieferbar ab Kalenderwoche 4, wird sind ja jetzt in der 5. Woche, aber der Status ist immer noch auf "gelb". Kann man ein Fahrrad denn auch auf Rechnung bestellen @Radon-Bikes ? Ich bezahle natürlich, aber ich weiß ja nicht wann es denn nun wirklich lieferbar wäre und würde dann bezahlen, wenn ich es bekommen habe und probe gesessen habe?


----------



## hardtails (28. Januar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> Ich war heute Mittag im Bike Discount Shop, leider keine Radon Cragger da. Es waren an sich überhaupt keine 2019er Hardtail Modelle im Laden zu finden, nur einige 2018 Jealous und ZR Team, einige noch reduziert. Hatte heute morgen im Shop angerufen, aber da war es noch zu früh, bei dem Schneechaos sind wir nämlich früher los. Ich bin noch bis morgen Mittag im Hotel hier in Bonn, aber ich glaube nicht das morgen das Cragger 7.0 reinkommt, denn der nette Verkäufer meinte zu mir, frühestens im Februar.
> 
> Naja die Frage ist, warte ich nun bis auf den Tag X oder bestelle ich es doch online?
> Auf der Bike Discount Seite steht lieferbar ab Kalenderwoche 4, wird sind ja jetzt in der 5. Woche, aber der Status ist immer noch auf "gelb". Kann man ein Fahrrad denn auch auf Rechnung bestellen @Radon-Bikes ? Ich bezahle natürlich, aber ich weiß ja nicht wann es denn nun wirklich lieferbar wäre und würde dann bezahlen, wenn ich es bekommen habe und probe gesessen habe?




kleine Idee, du kaufst du ein anderes Hardtail in der Federwesklasse, die sind nicht nur sofort lieferbar sondern man darf auch mal auf einem Rad fahren damit


----------



## CZZZZ (28. Januar 2019)

Habe eben ne Mail bekommen, in der stand, das es diese Woche noch versandt wird. Ist evtl. besser es doch übers Internet zu bestellen.


----------



## CedGauche (29. Januar 2019)

@EifelAndi 
Du klingst ja wirklich schon verzweifelt, hat es dir das Cragger so anganten ? 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Bike spätestens übernächste Woche im Store sein wird, wenn es diese Woche schon an die Bestellkunden versendet wird. Und anhand der Geo-Daten auf der Radon-Seite kannst du sicherlich schon mal sehen, wie du sitzen wirst, da ist das Risiko beim bestellen eher geringer einen totalen Fehlgriff zu machen.

Bei dem Schnee aktuell in der Eifel kannst du sicherlich noch 2 Wochen warten und machst dann halt einen schönen Ausflug von Prüm nach Bonn


----------



## G00fY (31. Januar 2019)

Hab nach der Mail von Montag, die auch @CZZZZ beschrieben hat, heute eine weitere Mail bekommen:


> Bei der momentanen Auftragslage für Ihr Radmodell erwarten wir die Anlieferung Ihres bestellten Rades
> aus unserer Produktion in der KW 6, die Auslieferung an Sie erfolgt kurz nach Wareneingang bei uns.



Habs zwar nicht so eilig, aber schon was merkwürdig, dass sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen die Aussage um 2 Wochen verschiebt.


----------



## Burt4711 (5. Februar 2019)

MBandTHEgang schrieb:


> ... da ich wie MAster auch 195cm groß bin, bin ich auf Feedback gespannt, ob ein Cragger in "L" noch sinnvoll ist. Suche schon lang ein Hardtail, welches ich weniger gestreckt sondern eher Aufrecht fahren kann. In den Store komm ich auf Grund von 600km Entfernung eher nicht um eine eigene Probefahrt zu machen.
> 
> Und wo wir schon dabei sind, bin ich euch über die Geräuschkulisse der Kettenführung dankbar ￼
> 
> ...



Da schliesse ich mich an mit der Frage.
Ist das Grösste L oder XL? Uli von H und S schrieb am 14.1.2019 XL!


----------



## EifelAndi (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo Cragger Freunde,

gibt es mittlerweile Jemanden, bei dem das Bike versendet wurde?
Ich habe gestern im Store angerufen, da hieß es, es kommt vielleicht diese Woche rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (7. Februar 2019)

Ich hab heute ne Mail bekommen das mein Cragger 8.0 an DHL übergeben wurde!  jetzt hoff ich das DHL nicht allzu lang braucht um es bis uz mir zu bringen.


----------



## G00fY (8. Februar 2019)

Mein Cragger 7.0 soll am Dienstag geliefert werden.


----------



## MBandTHEgang (9. Februar 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Da schliesse ich mich an mit der Frage.
> Ist das Grösste L oder XL? Uli von H und S schrieb am 14.1.2019 XL!



Auf der Homepage gibts max. Größe L. Wie auch immer es bezeichnet wird, es hat ungefähr die Maße eines Commencal Meta HT in XL, fällt also vermutlich groß aus. Aber die Höhe, bzw. Länge des Sitzrohrs is ein gutes Stück kürzer, was mich befürchten lässt das es für meine Größe nix wird 


P.S.: Beim Bikediscount sind mittlerweile alle Rahmengrößen auf Lieferstatus grün gewechselt, ihr dürft euch wohl bald auf Lieferungen freuen.


----------



## voglwuid (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo Bande,
bin schwer interessiert am Cragger 7.0 als Zweitbike, wohne in den Alpen und hab 600 km zum nächsten "Testzentrum"... daher wäre ich für Erfahrungsberichte (wenn die "Karre" endlich geliefert wird) super dankbar! Schwanke zwischen Größe M und L bei 180cm und 83 SL. Würde mir ggf. die Sunrace Kassette MX 8 mit 50er Ritzel draufmachen um auch bergauf noch treten zu können (29 Zoll + Kurze Kurbel)...
Freue mich auf die ersten Berichte und viel Spaß an alle, die in den nächsten Tagen ihr  aufmachen dürfen!


----------



## CedGauche (9. Februar 2019)

voglwuid schrieb:


> Hallo Bande,
> bin schwer interessiert am Cragger 7.0 als Zweitbike, wohne in den Alpen und hab 600 km zum nächsten "Testzentrum"... daher wäre ich für Erfahrungsberichte (wenn die "Karre" endlich geliefert wird) super dankbar! Schwanke zwischen Größe M und L bei 180cm und 83 SL. Würde mir ggf. die Sunrace Kassette MX 8 mit 50er Ritzel draufmachen um auch bergauf noch treten zu können (29 Zoll + Kurze Kurbel)...
> Freue mich auf die ersten Berichte und viel Spaß an alle, die in den nächsten Tagen ihr  aufmachen dürfen!



Moin,

passt die MX 8 denn mit dem XT-Schaltwerk oder braucht man dafür einen anderen Käfig?
Ich habe überlegt auf die SRAM Eagle NX12 umzusteigen wenn die Kette und Ritzel verschlissen sind, dann kann man den Freilauf behalten und hat 11 - 50 Ritzel.  Die Kurbel kann man auch behalten und wäre dann bei knapp 220 Euro.


----------



## voglwuid (9. Februar 2019)

Hi CedGauche,
lt. Radon passt die MX 8 (60 euros + längere Kette) ohne Änderung am Schaltwerk... GX Eagle hab ich mir auch überlegt, dann kann ich aber fast schon das Cragger 8.0 kaufen...


----------



## CedGauche (10. Februar 2019)

voglwuid schrieb:


> Hi CedGauche,
> lt. Radon passt die MX 8 (60 euros + längere Kette) ohne Änderung am Schaltwerk... GX Eagle hab ich mir auch überlegt, dann kann ich aber fast schon das Cragger 8.0 kaufen...



Danke für die Info, da kann man sich die NX12 fast sparen. Die schwarze Sunrace Kasette gefällt mir auch optisch besser als die Alu- & Stahlkombination der Shimnao Kasette.
Das Cragger 8.0 hat ja schon die GX Eagle mit dem eigenen Freilauf und dem 10er Ritzel, welches man in den Alpen sicherlich weniger brauchen wird.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Februar 2019)

Ich bin schon extrem auf erste Bilder gespannt. Aktuell tendiere ich zum 8.0 in M, ich selbst bin 173 mit einer SL von 84. Daher wäre ich für Erfahrungen bezüglich der Größe dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2019)

voglwuid schrieb:


> Hallo Bande,
> bin schwer interessiert am Cragger 7.0 als Zweitbike, wohne in den Alpen und hab 600 km zum nächsten "Testzentrum"... daher wäre ich für Erfahrungsberichte (wenn die "Karre" endlich geliefert wird) super dankbar! Schwanke zwischen Größe M und L bei 180cm und 83 SL. Würde mir ggf. die Sunrace Kassette MX 8 mit 50er Ritzel draufmachen um auch bergauf noch treten zu können (29 Zoll + Kurze Kurbel)...
> Freue mich auf die ersten Berichte und viel Spaß an alle, die in den nächsten Tagen ihr  aufmachen dürfen!



Kannst auch mal drüber nachdenken vorne ein 30er oder gar 28er Kettenbaltt statt des 32er zu montieren, wäre vielleicht am einfachsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (12. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich hätte die Kiste heute kommen sollen, zumindest war es mit der Spedition so ausgemacht... nach einem Anruf bei DHL hat sich heraus gestellt das die "vergessen" haben das Rad einzuladen...  hab mir extra den ganzen Tag frei gehalten weil ich gedacht habe man könnte sich darauf verlassen... mal schauen ob sie es Morgen hinbekommen. Ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## voglwuid (12. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kannst auch mal drüber nachdenken vorne ein 30er oder gar 28er Kettenbaltt statt des 32er zu montieren, wäre vielleicht am einfachsten


... 28er fahr ich am Slide 160... ist aber halt dann gar nix, wenn man mal Kilometer im Ebenen drücken muss...



FitzeFitzeFatze schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte die Kiste heute kommen sollen, zumindest war es mit der Spedition so ausgemacht... nach einem Anruf bei DHL hat sich heraus gestellt das die "vergessen" haben das Rad einzuladen...  hab mir extra den ganzen Tag frei gehalten weil ich gedacht habe man könnte sich darauf verlassen... mal schauen ob sie es Morgen hinbekommen. Ich könnte kotzen!


... Vorfreude ist doch am Schönsten......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2019)

voglwuid schrieb:


> ... 28er fahr ich am Slide 160... ist aber halt dann gar nix, wenn man mal Kilometer im Ebenen drücken muss..



Hätte ich jetzt mit Wohnort Alpen nicht so auf dem Schirm gehabt. 30er wäre ja Kompromiss ...


----------



## YML (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern in Bonn und habe mein Cragger 8.0 abgeholt. Die haben am Dienstag Abend eine Lieferung bekommen.


----------



## CedGauche (13. Februar 2019)

YML schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war gestern in Bonn und habe mein Cragger 8.0 abgeholt. Die haben am Dienstag Abend eine Lieferung bekommen.



Danke für die Info, ich habe mir auch eines in den Store schicken lassen (Cragger 7.0), aber bisher noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten ob es im Store ist.

Und wie ist dein erster Eindruck vom Cragger?


----------



## YML (13. Februar 2019)

Ruf mal an die haben die alle jetzt im Lager. Musst halt Glück haben, dass du einen Mitarbeiter bekommst der dir helfen will. Also ich finde es echt geil. Farben sind der Hammer und es fühlt sich auch sehr gut an. Mich hat es bis jetzt begeistert. Am Wochenende werde ich mal es ausführlich testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (13. Februar 2019)

Okay ich rufe da heute Nachmittag einmal an.

Hast du eine direkte Durchwahl angerufen oder die allgemeine Hotline?


----------



## YML (13. Februar 2019)

Habe direkt bei der Hotline angerufen. Und die haben dann das Rad innerhalb von 2 Stunden noch aufgebaut. Hatte wie gesagt mit dem Mitarbeiter glück.


----------



## CedGauche (13. Februar 2019)

Jo habe gerade angerufen, dass Cragger 7.0 soll in den nächsten 2 - 3 Tagen kommen.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Februar 2019)

Kann jemand mal bitte Bilder vom 8.0 einstellen? Ist die Bremsleitung extern verlegt?


----------



## YML (13. Februar 2019)

Frag auf jeden Fall nach Rabatt. Ich habe immerhin 50€ bekommen. Ja sind sie allerdings werde ich Sie heute intern verlegen. Musst dir die Kabeldurchführung geben lassen und dann geht das.


----------



## CedGauche (13. Februar 2019)

YML schrieb:


> Frag auf jeden Fall nach Rabatt. Ich habe immerhin 50€ bekommen. Ja sind sie allerdings werde ich Sie heute intern verlegen. Musst dir die Kabeldurchführung geben lassen und dann geht das.



Krass, einen Rabatt aufs "bestellte" Bike, oder hast du nach Rabatt wegen der Wartezezeit gefragt?


----------



## YML (13. Februar 2019)

Nee, der Mitarbeiter hat gesagt, dass er mal nachfragt ob noch was am Preis geht. Und Sie da -50€ waren drin


----------



## CedGauche (13. Februar 2019)

Okay danke für die Information..

Ich hoffe das es diese Woche noch was wird mit dem Cragger, bei dem tollen Wetter die nächsten Tage


----------



## voglwuid (13. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt mit Wohnort Alpen nicht so auf dem Schirm gehabt. 30er wäre ja Kompromiss ...


... also mit 28/42 beim 27,5 Zoll Slide bin ich am Berg zufrieden... bei 30/46 am Cragger 7.0 mit der mauen Kassettenabstimmung! von Shimano und 29 zoll werd ich berghoch - weil schwach  - sicher nicht froh... #ritzelrechner...


----------



## HN96MTB (13. Februar 2019)

Hab meins heute schon mal Probe gefahren und bin echt begeistert! Klettert wie eine Bergziege und ist extrem stabil trotz vieler Wurzeln auf dem Trail + für die 29er Neulinge wie mich - das Teil kann sogar Kurven fahren und komfortabel durch die Luft fliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (13. Februar 2019)

voglwuid schrieb:


> ... also mit 28/42 beim 27,5 Zoll Slide bin ich am Berg zufrieden... bei 30/46 am Cragger 7.0 mit der mauen Kassettenabstimmung! von Shimano und 29 zoll werd ich berghoch - weil schwach  - sicher nicht froh... #ritzelrechner...



Ich bin noch nie in den Alpen gefahren, aber 32/46 entspricht in etwa laut Ritzelrechner dem kleinsten Gang an meinem New Scart 7.0 oder dem zweit kleinsten an meinem ZR Team 7.0 , damit bin ich Eifel-Rampen an sich immer hochgekommen, auch wenn man mal mit 5 KM/H die Rampe im Wiegetritt hoch musste 
Aber ein 50er wie bei der Eagle in Kombonation mit einem 32 oder 30er dürfte da sicherlich auf langen Strecken noch eine gewisse "Sicherheit" geben


----------



## voglwuid (13. Februar 2019)

HN96MTB schrieb:


> Hab meins heute schon mal Probe gefahren und bin echt begeistert! Klettert wie eine Bergziege und ist extrem stabil trotz vieler Wurzeln auf dem Trail + für die 29er Neulinge wie mich - das Teil kann sogar Kurven fahren und komfortabel durch die Luft fliegen. Anhang anzeigen 826026



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!! 
...klasse, dass es auch fliegen kann 
wäre dankbar, wenn du was zum Größenverhältnis Bike-Fahrer sagen könntest... Körpergröße/Schrittlänge - S/M/L


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie in den Alpen gefahren, aber 32/46 entspricht in etwa laut Ritzelrechner dem kleinsten Gang an meinem New Scart 7.0 oder dem zweit kleinsten an meinem ZR Team 7.0 , damit bin ich Eifel-Rampen an sich immer hochgekommen, auch wenn man mal mit 5 KM/H die Rampe im Wiegetritt hoch musste
> Aber ein 50er wie bei der Eagle in Kombonation mit einem 32 oder 30er dürfte da sicherlich auf langen Strecken noch eine gewisse "Sicherheit" geben



Der unterschied zwischen Eifel und Alpen ist nicht gross ... nur das die Rampen manchmal 10 -20 mal so lang sind 
Da benötigt man ( wenn man keine Tretmaschine ist ) schon eine kleine Übersetzung damit man nicht immer im Drehzahlbegrenzer rumnudelt. In der Eifel komm ich mit 28/42 auch gut klar aber für längere Alpenanstiege könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das man noch hinten zwei bis vier Zähnchen mehr gut gebrauchen kann, werds im September mal mit 28/42 testen .. vielleicht


----------



## CedGauche (14. Februar 2019)

HN96MTB schrieb:


> Hab meins heute schon mal Probe gefahren und bin echt begeistert! Klettert wie eine Bergziege und ist extrem stabil trotz vieler Wurzeln auf dem Trail + für die 29er Neulinge wie mich - das Teil kann sogar Kurven fahren und komfortabel durch die Luft fliegen. Anhang anzeigen 826026



Hast du den hinteren Reifen getauscht? Da sollte doch auch ein Hans Dampf drauf sein statt eines Nobby Nic.


----------



## HN96MTB (14. Februar 2019)

voglwuid schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!!
> ...klasse, dass es auch fliegen kann
> wäre dankbar, wenn du was zum Größenverhältnis Bike-Fahrer sagen könntest... Körpergröße/Schrittlänge - S/M/L



Gern


CedGauche schrieb:


> Hast du den hinteren Reifen getauscht? Da sollte doch auch ein Hans Dampf drauf sein statt eines Nobby Nic.



Hat mich auch verwundert aber der harmoniert ziemlich gut mit dem Hans Dampf


----------



## HN96MTB (14. Februar 2019)

HN96MTB schrieb:


> Gern
> 
> 
> Hat mich auch verwundert aber der harmoniert ziemlich gut mit dem Hans Dampf



Also ich bin 1,95m und komme mit Größe L sehr gut hin. Das Rad ist größer als ich dachte, was aber natürlich auch an den großen Rädern liegt. 
Der Reach ist ziemlich groß und deshalb sitzt man auch als großer Mensch ziemlich entspannt auf dem Bike.
Was sehr schön ist, ist das man das Gefühl hat mitten im Bike zu sitzen und somit immer viel subjektive Sicherheit empfindet.

Na dann viel Spaß mit euren Bikes 
Ride on!


----------



## CedGauche (14. Februar 2019)

HN96MTB schrieb:


> Gern
> 
> 
> Hat mich auch verwundert aber der harmoniert ziemlich gut mit dem Hans Dampf



Ich hoffe mal das ist nicht diese Lite Version vom Nobby Nic wie auf dem Jealous, sonst würde ich den reklamieren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ist nicht diese Lite Version vom Nobby Nic wie auf dem Jealous, sonst würde ich den reklamieren.



Also der auf dem Foto is kein LiteSkin sondern SnakeSkin


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Februar 2019)

Hat jetzt jemand zufällig Bilder von seinem 8.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YML (14. Februar 2019)

Hier meine Bilder.


----------



## YML (14. Februar 2019)

Jetzt


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Februar 2019)

Sieht sehr schick aus. Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## YML (14. Februar 2019)

Danke. Rahmengröße 18 Zoll, passt bei 1,80 perfekt.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Februar 2019)

Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## YML (14. Februar 2019)

Schritthöhe 81cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigman (14. Februar 2019)

@YML Kannst Du mir bitte sagen welche Bike-Kategorie auf dem Rahmen gedruckt ist (Oberrohr nähe Sattelrohr)?


----------



## YML (14. Februar 2019)

Kannst du das mal erklären was es damit auf sich hat


----------



## bigman (14. Februar 2019)

Siehe hier: https://www.radon-bikes.de/service/bike-kategorien/
Auf der HP ist für das Cragger allerdings Kategorie 3 angegeben...

Danke, @YML


----------



## MBandTHEgang (14. Februar 2019)

HN96MTB schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,95m und komme mit Größe L sehr gut hin. Das Rad ist größer als ich dachte, was aber natürlich auch an den großen Rädern liegt.
> Der Reach ist ziemlich groß und deshalb sitzt man auch als großer Mensch ziemlich entspannt auf dem Bike.
> Was sehr schön ist, ist das man das Gefühl hat mitten im Bike zu sitzen und somit immer viel subjektive Sicherheit empfindet


Ist der Überstand der Sattelstütze zum Lenker nicht zu hoch? Hab das bei meinem aktuellen, zugegeben Marathon HT, aber das brauch ich nicht nochmal, deswegen frag ich so penibel nach


----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (15. Februar 2019)

Also mein 8.0 kam gestern auch an. Hab dann noch kurz bisschen geschraubt und bin dann die erste Runde gefahren.
Zunächst mal zum Gewicht: war postiv überrascht, laut HP ja 12,3kg in der kleinsten Rahmengröße. Aus der Verpackung raus war ich bei 12,6kg in der größten Größe. Anschließend bisschen geschraubt ( 203mm Scheibe vorne, Magic Mary vorne, v+h tubeless, HC1 Hebel an die MT5, Pedale, marshguard und Flaschenhalter hin) damit bin ich schlussendlich bei 12,7kg angekommen. Damit bin ich super zufrieden.

Dann zum Fahren: im ersten Moment kam es mir recht groß vor, in allen Dimensionen. 20" Rahmen bei 1,82. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich sonst ein Fully (Rahmengroße L) fahre das eher kurz ausfällt. Lenker ist noch sehr breit, (800mm statt wie auf der HP angegeben 780) den werd ich noch kürzen. Das wird wahrscheinlich einen großen Unterschied machen im Handling. Denke aber dass 20" gut zu meiner Körpergröße passt, bzw ich grad an der Grenze dafür bin.

Bergauf klettert es super gut, bin einige Rampen gefahren bei denen ich noch nie so entspannt oben ankam (und ich hab an meinem Fully auch ne Eagle!) 

Bergab ist es halt ein Hardtail, dafür aber wirklich extrem spaßig! Die großen Laufräder machen mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit bei Wurzelteppichen einen spürbaren Unterschied. Man steht gut im Rad, was einem viel Sicherheit gibt. Geht gut aufs Hinterrad und lässt sich (trotz der Größe) gut um Kurven manövrieren und auch Hinterrad versetzen geht spielerisch.

Negatives bisher:
-Vorderradbremse ist sehr weich, die muss ich direkt mal entlüften.
-Anschlagschraube der Eagle war nicht richtig eingestellt, die Kette ist mir einmal zwischen Speichen und Ritzel abgehauen.

das Sind aber zwei Kleinigkeiten mit denen ich gut Leben kann.

Ansonsten Top Gerät, in geiler Farbe (kommt auf Fotos nicht so geil raus)

PS: Die Steckachse vorne hat keinen Schnellspanner... kannte ich bisher nur vor der Boxxer. Woran liegt das? An meiner anderen Pike (2018er RCT3 27,5") ist ein Schnellspanner dran, das finde ich wesentlich angenehmer, weil ich öfters mal mit der Auto zu den Trails fahren muss und dazu das VR raus muss... kann man das Upgraden?


----------



## CedGauche (15. Februar 2019)

YML schrieb:


> Jetzt


Die Sattelüberhöhung sieht für Schrittlänge 81 cm bei Größe M doch schon recht hoch aus.


----------



## CedGauche (15. Februar 2019)

FitzeFitzeFatze schrieb:


> Lenker ist noch sehr breit, (800mm statt wie auf der HP angegeben 780) den werd ich noch kürzen.
> 
> PS: Die Steckachse vorne hat keinen Schnellspanner... kannte ich bisher nur vor der Boxxer. Woran liegt das? An meiner anderen Pike (2018er RCT3 27,5") ist ein Schnellspanner dran, das finde ich wesentlich angenehmer, weil ich öfters mal mit der Auto zu den Trails fahren muss und dazu das VR raus muss... kann man das Upgraden?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 826603



Danke für den Bericht,
das der Lenker breiter ist, finde ich ungewöhnlich (auch wie oben schon, dass statt eines Hans Dampf ein Nobby Nic am Hinterrad montiert ist). Scheint als seien da einige Streuungen in der Fertigung gewesen.

Es gibt doch solche Plug in Schnellspanner, die man in die Steckachse steckt und dann wie Schnellspanner halten. Habe ich schon öfters bei anderen "Kollegen" gesehen.


----------



## voglwuid (15. Februar 2019)

FitzeFitzeFatze schrieb:


> Also mein 8.0 kam gestern auch an. Hab dann noch kurz bisschen geschraubt und bin dann die erste Runde gefahren.
> Zunächst mal zum Gewicht: war postiv überrascht, laut HP ja 12,3kg in der kleinsten Rahmengröße. Aus der Verpackung raus war ich bei 12,6kg in der größten Größe. Anschließend bisschen geschraubt ( 203mm Scheibe vorne, Magic Mary vorne, v+h tubeless, HC1 Hebel an die MT5, Pedale, marshguard und Flaschenhalter hin) damit bin ich schlussendlich bei 12,7kg angekommen. Damit bin ich super zufrieden.
> 
> Dann zum Fahren: im ersten Moment kam es mir recht groß vor, in allen Dimensionen. 20" Rahmen bei 1,82. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich sonst ein Fully (Rahmengroße L) fahre das eher kurz ausfällt. Lenker ist noch sehr breit, (800mm statt wie auf der HP angegeben 780) den werd ich noch kürzen. Das wird wahrscheinlich einen großen Unterschied machen im Handling. Denke aber dass 20" gut zu meiner Körpergröße passt, bzw ich grad an der Grenze dafür bin.
> ...


Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! und danke für den Bericht, kann wegen der Steckachse leider nicht weiterhelfen. Beim Gewicht bin ich echt positiv überrascht und Vorderreifen M/M macht jetzt im Vorfrühling echt Sinn! Welche Schrittlänge hast du bei Körpergröße 182cm?


----------



## HN96MTB (15. Februar 2019)

Ein Tipp für alle großen Fahrer denen das Verhältnis Sattelhöhe Lenker Gedanken bereitet. 
Holt euch von Rockshox einen AirShaft für die Revelation 2019 in 140mm. 
Der kostet so 30 Euro, bringt die Front ein bisschen hoch ( nun deutlich angenehmere Sitzposition) und verschafft euch zusätzlich noch 10mm mehr Federweg. Trotz dessen klettert es noch super gut bergauf.


----------



## YML (15. Februar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung sieht für Schrittlänge 81 cm bei Größe M doch schon recht hoch aus.


Hatte die Höhe noch nicht eingestellt. Musste so ca. 1,5cm runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (15. Februar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht,
> das der Lenker breiter ist, finde ich ungewöhnlich (auch wie oben schon, dass statt eines Hans Dampf ein Nobby Nic am Hinterrad montiert ist). Scheint als seien da einige Streuungen in der Fertigung gewesen.



Muss mich korrigieren, der Lenker hat doch 780mm! Er hat sich nur unglaublich breit angefühlt, und auf der Raceface Seite gibts den Turbine R nur mit 800mm, darum dachte ich er wäre 800. Naja jetzt ist er auf 770 gekürzt, und das Bike fühlt sich wesentlich handlicher an, gefällt mir richtig gut!

Sorry für die falsche Behauptung!



voglwuid schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! und danke für den Bericht, kann wegen der Steckachse leider nicht weiterhelfen. Beim Gewicht bin ich echt positiv überrascht und Vorderreifen M/M macht jetzt im Vorfrühling echt Sinn! Welche Schrittlänge hast du bei Körpergröße 182cm?



heute morgen mal kurz gemessen, da kam Schrittlänge 82cm raus.


----------



## trab999 (16. Februar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Es gibt doch solche Plug in Schnellspanner, die man in die Steckachse steckt und dann wie Schnellspanner halten. Habe ich schon öfters bei anderen "Kollegen" gesehen.



"Fehlte" bei meinem Radon auch. So etwas für vorne "RockShox Maxle Ultimate Boost Steckachse".


----------



## CedGauche (16. Februar 2019)

Wie kommt iht eigentlich mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel bei langsamer Fahrt klar? Ein Kumpel, der das Cragger hat, meinte es sei gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## EifelAndi (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich war am Samstag Nachmittag im Bonner Megastore. Cragger 8.0 und 7.0 waren dort ausgestellt und konnten gefahren werden. Das Cragger 8.0 war in S und M da, das Cragger 7.0 nur in S. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich mich auf dem Rad nicht wohlgefühlt habe.
Wurde sogar extra noch vorher vermessen (174.5cm mit Schuhen und Schrittlänge 80cm), aber das Cragger war mir viel zu wibbelig. Das wird wohl an dem Lenkwinkel, dem Stummel-Vorbau und dem megabreitem Lenker liegen.
Zwar meinte der Verkäufer, dass liegt auch am Boden im Store (konnte nur leider eine Runde dort um die Fahrräder drehen) und auf Asphalt und Waldboden wäre das Handling nicht so wibbelig, aber mein Bauchgefühl sagte mir irgendwie, das passt nicht. Ich möchte ungern bei 5 - 8 kmh einen langen Anstieg hochfahren und zu viel Konzentration und Kraft verschwenden um die Spur zu halten. Auch bei Abfahrten bin ich eher vorsichtig unterwegs und da würde das Spur halten wohl eine Konzentrationsaufgabe.

Vielleicht gewöhnt man sich daran, aber ich höre da lieber auf mein Bauchgefühl. 

Leider habe ich ganz vergessen, daß Radon noch das Jealous in Alu hat. Vielleicht passt das besser.


----------



## YML (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Sonntag 6 Stunden lang das Bike endlich testen und muss sagen, dass ich wirklich begeistert bin. Man kann damit springen, auf dem Trail ist es wendig und ich hab niemals die Kontrolle über das Fahrrad verloren auch wenn viele Wurzeln und Steine auf dem Trail waren. Es geht super bergauf.... ich bin vor es gekauft zu haben und werde viel Spaß damit haben


----------



## YML (18. Februar 2019)

*froh


----------



## CedGauche (18. Februar 2019)

Am Samstag war ich auch im Bike Discount um "mein" Cragger 7.0 in S zu testen und ggf. zu kaufen. Man gab sich viel Mühe das Rad innerhalb von 2 Stunden aufzubauen, doch leider stellten wir dann bei der Probefahrt fest, dass der Rahmen 2 Lackschäden hatte, einen auf dem Oberrohr, der andere an der Sattelstütze. Man wollte mir zwar einen kleinen Rabatt geben, aber ich habe es dennoch nicht genommen, da mir der Makel einfach zu groß war. Nun heißt es erst einmal lange warten oder sich anders umschauen, war wirklich traurig, dass die Vorfreude und die Warterei im Laden im Prinzip umsonst war.

Ich denke aber die Probefahrt im Shop selbst kann man nicht großartig bewerten. Man fährt hier zwischen Kunden auf engen Wegen auf eine Art rutschigem Vinylboden. So konnte ich die Infos von meinem Bekannten, die den Lenkwinkel als gewöhnungsbedürftig empfunden hat, auch nicht auf Plausibilität testen und verlasse mich da lieber auf praxisorientierte Berichte hier im Forum.

@EifelAndi
Wie ich oben schon schrieb, der Grip wird auf Waldboden besser sein als im Megastore. Und ich glaube nicht das der Lenkwinkel dazu führt, dass du bei Steigungen zur Seite kippst oder du Kraft verschwendest. Aber vielleicht ist ein klassisches XC Hardteil für dich doch besser.


----------



## trab999 (18. Februar 2019)

was mir an dem Rahmen nicht gerade positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die hintere Bremsaufnahme. Die beiden dort verbauten Bügel sehen für mich nicht übermäßig stabil aus. Die Aufnahme für den Bremssattel erfolgt dadurch nicht von oben, sondern von der Seite. Beim Bremsen entsteht dadurch m.E. (schon mal sorry an die Ingenieure unter Euch, falls ich das nicht korrekt formuliere) eine Biegemoment auf die beiden Bügel. Keine Ahnung, ob die das lange mitmachen. Außerdem sehe ich die Verwendung größerer Scheiben (hab LR-Satz mit 203mm Scheibe und will nicht ständig den Bremssattel umbauen) dadurch eingeschränkt. 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir meine Bedenken nehmen...


----------



## MBandTHEgang (20. Februar 2019)

... gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (20. Februar 2019)

Da muss ich kurz widersprechen, Schrauben werden in der Regel nie mit Scherung belastet. Hier handelt es sich um eine Kraftschlüssige Verbindung und somit werden die Schrauben auf Zug belastet.
Der IS Standard ist durchaus gängig bei der Bremssattelbefestigung und außerdem werden die Konstrukteure des Rahmens ihre Arbeit schon gemacht haben


----------



## SkeenRider (20. Februar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Am Samstag war ich auch im Bike Discount um "mein" Cragger 7.0 in S zu testen und ggf. zu kaufen. Man gab sich viel Mühe das Rad innerhalb von 2 Stunden aufzubauen, doch leider stellten wir dann bei der Probefahrt fest, dass der Rahmen 2 Lackschäden hatte, einen auf dem Oberrohr, der andere an der Sattelstütze. Man wollte mir zwar einen kleinen Rabatt geben, aber ich habe es dennoch nicht genommen, da mir der Makel einfach zu groß war. Nun heißt es erst einmal lange warten oder sich anders umschauen, war wirklich traurig, dass die Vorfreude und die Warterei im Laden im Prinzip umsonst war.
> 
> Ich denke aber die Probefahrt im Shop selbst kann man nicht großartig bewerten. Man fährt hier zwischen Kunden auf engen Wegen auf eine Art rutschigem Vinylboden. So konnte ich die Infos von meinem Bekannten, die den Lenkwinkel als gewöhnungsbedürftig empfunden hat, auch nicht auf Plausibilität testen und verlasse mich da lieber auf praxisorientierte Berichte hier im Forum.
> 
> ...


Ich hab mein Slide auch mit 2 Lackschaden gekauft, ich hab dafür ein 50€ Gutschein bekommen und es war so und so schon reduziert. Daheim hab ich die Schäden mit einem Lackstift ausgebessert und man sieht nix mehr davon


----------



## freetourer (21. Februar 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> was mir an dem Rahmen nicht gerade positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die hintere Bremsaufnahme. Die beiden dort verbauten Bügel sehen für mich nicht übermäßig stabil aus. Die Aufnahme für den Bremssattel erfolgt dadurch nicht von oben, sondern von der Seite. Beim Bremsen entsteht dadurch m.E. (schon mal sorry an die Ingenieure unter Euch, falls ich das nicht korrekt formuliere) eine Biegemoment auf die beiden Bügel. Keine Ahnung, ob die das lange mitmachen. Außerdem sehe ich die Verwendung größerer Scheiben (hab LR-Satz mit 203mm Scheibe und will nicht ständig den Bremssattel umbauen) dadurch eingeschränkt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir meine Bedenken nehmen...



Ja, denn das hier ....



MBandTHEgang schrieb:


> Die Schrauben, die den Sattel am Rahmen befestigen, werden in beiden fällen gleich belastet, nämlich auf Scherung (also nicht auf Zug). Die Belastungsart ist also die Gleiche, die Scherkraft die sich aus der Einleitung des Moments in den Sattel ergibt, kann natürlich eine andere Dimension haben, sollte aber bei gleicher Bremsscheibengröße ähnlich sein



ist leider völliger Quatsch.


Das hier trifft eher zu:


Chrisinger schrieb:


> Da muss ich kurz widersprechen, Schrauben werden in der Regel nie mit Scherung belastet. Hier handelt es sich um eine Kraftschlüssige Verbindung und somit werden die Schrauben auf Zug belastet.
> Der IS Standard ist durchaus gängig bei der Bremssattelbefestigung und außerdem werden die Konstrukteure des Rahmens ihre Arbeit schon gemacht haben



Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, dass der IS Standard der bessere Standard ist, da keine Gewinde im Rahmen sind die man ausnudeln könnte.


----------



## MBandTHEgang (21. Februar 2019)

@Chrisinger: Danke für die Korrektur, musste gleich nochmal die alten Unterlagen zu Verschraubungen rauskramen und mich wieder einlesen, war mal richtig falsch beschrieben von mir.


----------



## voglwuid (22. Februar 2019)

High Bande,
hab mir (180 cm/SL 83) nach langem Überlegen das cragger 7 in L als Zweitbike bestellt... werde berichten, ob das Xt-Schaltwerk mit der Sunrace mx 80 11-50 funkt... bis dahin Wartezeit KW11... aber bei dem vielen Schnee hier wird das Biken wahrscheinlich erst ab April interessant...zum Überbrücken halt noch viele Skitouren...


----------



## trab999 (22. Februar 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> aus Sicht der Produkthaftung wird das Cragger in der Kategorie 3 geführt.


der Post ist von 12.2018. 

Durfte heute mein Cragger 7.0 abholen. Auf dem Rahmen steht "Bike Category 4". Das Vertrauen in das Bike scheint bei Radon gewachsen zu sein...

Übrigens: sorry an den, der heute wohl im Laden stand und nach dem Bike in M gefragt hat... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VuffiRaa (25. Februar 2019)

HN96MTB schrieb:


> Hab meins heute schon mal Probe gefahren und bin echt begeistert! Klettert wie eine Bergziege und ist extrem stabil trotz vieler Wurzeln auf dem Trail + für die 29er Neulinge wie mich - das Teil kann sogar Kurven fahren und komfortabel durch die Luft fliegen. Anhang anzeigen 826026



Kannst du vielleicht bitte noch ein paar Bilder posten von Reifenfreiheit und Rahmendetails. Danke


----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (26. Februar 2019)

Mein Cragger nach ner Runde aufm Antennetrail in Zürich. Recht ruppiger trail fürn Hardtail, aber hat alles gut weggesteckt!


----------



## ron101 (26. Februar 2019)

Wow Uetliberg noch so schmoddrig, bei uns auf dem Irchel (bei Winti) schon fast alle Trails trocken ;-)
Wie geht der Kracker nun so um die Kurven? Ist das echt so behäbig wie in dem Bike Test geschrieben?

Cheers
ron


----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (26. Februar 2019)

Finde eigentlich das die Kiste schön ums eck geht. Kann mich zumindest nicht beschweren. Der antennentrail liegt halt eher auf der Schattenseite, heute war ich aufm adlisberg, der war schon ziemlich trocken.


----------



## G00fY (7. März 2019)

Hab jetzt auch ein paar Touren mit meinem 7.0 hinter mir (in der Eifel ists derzeit auch recht feucht ):




Das Rad macht echt ne Menge Spaß. Mich stört nur derzeit die Kabelleitung für die Remote Sattelstütze unten am Rahmen. Die hat man vermutlich extra lang gelassen, damit man die Stütze nach oben weit raus ziehen kann. Ich hab diese aber komplett versenkt und dadurch steht das Kabel unten sehr weit ab. Denke ich werde die noch kürzen.

Ist auch auf dem Bild von HN96MTB recht gut zu sehen.


----------



## trab999 (7. März 2019)

G00fY schrieb:


> Mich stört nur derzeit die Kabelleitung für die Remote Sattelstütze unten am Rahmen. Die hat man vermutlich extra lang gelassen, damit man die Stütze nach oben weit raus ziehen kann. Ich hab diese aber komplett versenkt und dadurch steht das Kabel unten sehr weit ab. Denke ich werde die noch kürzen.



ging mir genauso. Viel kürzen ist aber nicht, sonst kann man sie eben nicht mehr montieren. Dabei habe ich gleichzeitig den Remote-Hebel auf einen waagerechten Hebel umgerüstet. Scheint mir auch weniger wackelig zu sein.


----------



## MBandTHEgang (10. März 2019)

Wie laut ist eigentlich die Kettenführung?


----------



## trab999 (11. März 2019)

nachdem ich sie korrekt eingestellt hatte - war wohl komplett vergessen worden - ist sie m.E. nicht hörbar.


----------



## voglwuid (26. März 2019)

High Bande
hab seit gestern das cragger in L zu Hause... 180 cm, SL 83. Beim Auspacken hab ich mir nur gedacht.... Schei...e, 2 Nummern zu groß gekauft (29er Neuling)... 
...aber dann doch alles gut. Größe passt perfekt, auch die Spacer am Steuersatz muß ich glaub ich nicht verändern.

Aber dass Beste ist, dass die Sunrace Kassette mx 8 mit der 50er Scheibe und einer längern Kette funkt und zwar tadellos!

Anderen Sattel und meine alten Shimano PD-M324 Klickpedale draufgeschraubt, Hebel für die Sattelstütze nach rechts montiert und aus.  
Die 13,42 kg rollen seit Mittag


----------



## Mohawk470 (21. April 2019)

Was heutzutage der Osterhase nicht alles bringt: Cragger 7.0
Geiles Radl, fährt mein 13-jähriger Sohn. Erste Probefahrt auf S2 mit Bravour bestanden. 
Vermutlich braucht’s noch die 11-50 Kassette.
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trab999 (24. April 2019)

Mohawk470 schrieb:


> Vermutlich braucht’s noch die 11-50 Kassette.



... oder ein 28er Kettenblatt. Die Sunrace soll schwer einstellbar sein...


----------



## voglwuid (28. April 2019)

high,
sunrace funkt und wirklich tadellos...auf dem cragger-hard-teil


----------



## elcrni (1. Mai 2019)

hi Alles,

Sorry, my english is not so good, so i want to write in english if thats ok ...

So, i am about to buy Cragger 8.0 but have a lot of worries ... I am new to MTB world, I ride "Scart Light 10" from Radon for 2 years now and very happy with their bike, best specs for the price , As i live in hilly area of Upper Austria, and there are a lot of amazing nature and trails around, i wanted to buy MTB. I really like Cragger but i am not sure about the size ... i am 182cm tall and stride length is 84cm, i see some guys here without testing it first.

I'm afraid that the reach is too big on the road. M sounds like a good size for me, a bit smaller maybe?

Another option would be Jealous AL 10, looks like a great bike too.

Many thanks for the help.
Alek


----------



## voglwuid (6. Mai 2019)

high elcrni,
i am 180 with 83 legs and would you recomend size L. cragger is a hardtail... so more reach means more fun... Size L shoud be perfect in your size!!!

Nice Bike!!


----------



## void_lv (6. Mai 2019)

Hi Alek, I'm around same height and have tried both large Cragger and Jealous on showroom floor in Megastore couple of days ago.
Large Cragger seemed really long and required some extra muscle to manual and bunny hop. Haven't tried Medium, but it would make sense to downsize from Large for more playful ride on flatter trails, Large could still be good to charge big mountains hard.
Was a bit skeptical about Jealous at first but short chainstays, moderate reach and head angle it had felt quite good. I think it would be quite nice for general trail riding with fork bumped up to 120 mm.

For reference, currently I'm on Swoop 170 and One-One 45650b, both in large.


----------



## Flowbudd (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo ich bin neu hier im Thread und wollte fragen ob jemand das Bike in Größe S hat und Bilder zeigen könnte. Ich bin 1.70m groß und habe eine SL von ca. 79cm und ich denke RH S müsste dann am besten passen.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus
Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## neiduck (13. Mai 2019)

HN96MTB schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für alle großen Fahrer denen das Verhältnis Sattelhöhe Lenker Gedanken bereitet.
> Holt euch von Rockshox einen AirShaft für die Revelation 2019 in 140mm.
> Der kostet so 30 Euro, bringt die Front ein bisschen hoch ( nun deutlich angenehmere Sitzposition) und verschafft euch zusätzlich noch 10mm mehr Federweg. Trotz dessen klettert es noch super gut bergauf.



Hört sich interssant an hast du einen Link für mich wenn du das ggf. schon eingebaut hast  

vorab schon mal Danke


----------



## Mohawk470 (20. Mai 2019)

Flowbudd schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier im Thread und wollte fragen ob jemand das Bike in Größe S hat und Bilder zeigen könnte. Ich bin 1.70m groß und habe eine SL von ca. 79cm und ich denke RH S müsste dann am besten passen.
> Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus
> Mit besten Grüßen



Servus Flowbudd,
vermutlich wird dir die Größe S zu klein sein. Wie weiter oben geschrieben, ich hab die Größe M meinem 13-jährigen Sohn gekauft. der ist 1,55m groß. Ihm ist es sicher etwas groß, aber er kann damit schon gut umgehen.  Die Sattelstütze muß ganz rein. (Schraube vom Flaschenhalter muß dafür raus).
Gestern hab ich die 11-50er Kassette eingebaut. Paßt perfekt. Spürbar leichter zu treten, sagt er nach kurzer Probefahrt.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Flowbudd (20. Mai 2019)

Guten Abend Mohawk,
super, danke für die Antwort. Ich denke dann wird das Bike in M am besten passen ;D.
Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder, die du hochladen würdest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (20. Mai 2019)

Flowbudd schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier im Thread und wollte fragen ob jemand das Bike in Größe S hat und Bilder zeigen könnte. Ich bin 1.70m groß und habe eine SL von ca. 79cm und ich denke RH S müsste dann am besten passen.
> Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus
> Mit besten Grüßen



Du hast für deine Größe recht lange Beine und das ergibt logischerweise einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Das Cragger ist nicht gerade ein kurzes Bike und da wirst du wohl mit einer Größe S besser bedient sein mMn. Ich bin 1,80 bei 82cm Schrittlänge und wenn ich mir das Cragger kaufe, dann nicht größer als M. Das kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Vorlieben an, aber wenn man nicht nur Kilometer schruppen will, ist die kleinere Größe auf dem Trail evtl. etwas spaßiger zu fahren. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Mohawk470 (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo Flowbudd,
tja, jetzt bist wieder genausweit wie vor den beiden Antworten. Der eine sagt M der andere S.
Ich hab leider nur das eine schlechte Bild aufgenommen unterm Fahren von hinten.
kurzes Video hab ich in den Videobereich hochgeladen. Cragger in die Suchzeile eingeben. Hoffe das funzt.
Christian


----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (8. Juni 2019)

kurze Frage an Radon: Sind die Geometriewerte des Cragger mit sag berechnet? (20/25/30%) 
kann dazu leider keine keine Info auf der Homepage finden?


----------



## neiduck (26. Juni 2019)

Habe das Cragger 8.0 nun seit einer Woche. Das Bike fährt sich super. Da ich die Front für meine Verhältnisse etwas zu tief fand hab ich die Gabel auf 150mm getravelt. Was mich jetzt etwas stört ist die Lage vom Oberrohr. Wenn man den Lenker einschlägt dann stößt der ans Oberrohr.
Also den Kratzer hab ich schon mal einklakuliert.  Da geht einem meist der Lenker rum und dann knallt der eben ans Oberrohr.
Dafür haben jetzt die Züge einen Hardstop  Der GX Eagle macht eine tollen Job ... schaltet um einges präziser als meine X01 ...
Kurz um das Cragger kletter gut und fühlt sich klasse an ....


----------



## Flowbudd (4. Juli 2019)

Hey Orwell,

ich weiß ein bisschen zu spät aber konnte nicht früher antworten.
Danke erstmal für deine 2 cents 
Ich denke ich habe wirklich ein unterdurchschnittlich kleinen Oberkörper, aber dafür überdurchschnittlich längere Arme (ca 58 cm Arme). Leider gibt es das Cragger 7.0 nicht mehr in M, nur in S bei Bike Discount und das Cragger 8.0 ist mir zu teuer. Meine vorherigen Bikes waren ein Specialized fuse expert und ein Focus Vice Pro, beide in M. Das Specialized hat sich ein wenig groß angefühlt mit einer Sitzrohrlänge von ca. 430mm. Das Focus mit 440mm jedoch viel besser. Naja ich fahre viel lieber sehr wendig und denke nicht an die Geschwindigkeit und der Rekordzeit am Ende des Tages. Leider kann ich das Bike im moment auch nicht probefahren.
Hätte jemand ein Bild in Größe "S" ? Das wäre schön.

Mit besten Grüßen und ein Dankeschön


----------



## sdetter (7. August 2019)

Servus,

hat jemand von Euch schon auf 27.5+ umgebaut?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trab999 (7. August 2019)

Den LRS hätte ich hier, jedoch noch nie montiert. Hat sich bisher nicht ergeben.
Was möchtest Du denn wissen?


----------



## sdetter (7. August 2019)

Im Grunde nur, ob es wirklich zu der leichten extra Dämpfung kommt und *ob sie es wert ist* im Gegensatz zu den std 29er Hans Dampf?(Funktionieren ja super)

Nukeproof und Marin setzen ja alle eher auf 27.5+ bei den eher Downhill orientierteren Hardtails. (Commencal glaub ich auch)
War letztens mit dem Cragger im Park, lief echt Spitze, aber so ein klein bisschen mehr Dämpfung wär evtl. schon fein.


----------



## trab999 (7. August 2019)

hm... kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dafür hat bei mir ein 2.6er (statt 2,35) Hans Dampf am Hinterrad gereicht. Spürbar besser. Aber Du wirst im Bike-Park mehr Luftdruck fahren...


----------



## sdetter (8. August 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> hm... kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dafür hat bei mir ein 2.6er (statt 2,35) Hans Dampf am Hinterrad gereicht. Spürbar besser. Aber Du wirst im Bike-Park mehr Luftdruck fahren...


Vielen Dank! 
Ziehe ich mal in Erwägung ;-)

Gibt es eigentlich von Radon ein Dokument, bzw. eine Website, auf der die freigegebenen Maße angegeben sind. 
Zum Beispiel: Reifenbreite 29" bis 2.6, Reifenbreite 27.5" bis 2.8
Auch die Freigabe des Craggers für 27.5" findet man nur Interviews und im Forum...

Danke!

By-the-way: Spitzenbike, mein Fully steht seit diesem Jahr nur noch rum.


----------



## trab999 (8. August 2019)

beim dem 2.6er 29er sind zwischen den Seitenstollen des HD jeweils noch (gemessene) 5mm Platz zu den Kettenstreben. Der 2.8 29er würde ziemlich spak passen... Hab aber auf meinem 2. LRS in 27.5 auch nur 2.6er und kann es daher nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Tbuschi (23. August 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> beim dem 2.6er 29er sind zwischen den Seitenstollen des HD jeweils noch (gemessene) 5mm Platz zu den Kettenstreben. Der 2.8 29er würde ziemlich spak passen... Hab aber auf meinem 2. LRS in 27.5 auch nur 2.6er und kann es daher nicht ausprobieren.


Servus bin neu im Radon Bike Forum.

Warum, der Onkel Cragger hat sich hier eingenistet....

Meine Frage, @trab999 , Du hast auf den 29er also 2,6er Schwalbe Gummis montiert.

Hättest Du da ein Bild für mich? Von den Platzverhältnissen des Hinterrades am Rahmen?

Danke für die Hilfe, schönen Tag und gute Fahrten mit dem Cragger


----------



## trab999 (26. August 2019)

hoffe, es hilft...


----------



## Tbuschi (27. August 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> hoffe, es hilft...



Herzlichen Dank, und wie das hilft!

Danke für die Fotos, das ist mir echt etwas eng da an den Stellen ;-)


----------



## Tbuschi (29. August 2019)

So nach den ersten Testfahrten hier mein Update für mein Uncle Cragger 8.0,

Das Bike wurde in Bonn abgeholt, dazu muss ich sagen, ich war wirklich erstaunt.
Wir waren um 19 Uhr da und konnten das Rad im Showroom noch probefahren, trotz der späten Zeit wurde das Bike noch von den Mechanikern gecheckt und mir am selben Abend mitgegeben.
Ich dachte Schlimmes, das irgend etwas nicht passt, lose ist und so weiter.

Doch bisher, passt hier alles.
Der Uncle Cragger maschiert sehr gut in Grundausstattung die Berge hinauf. Es fühlt sich gut an.
Mit dem Luftdruck musste ich dann noch etwas spielen.
Die Laufräder sind auf tubeless umgebaut. Bei der ersten Abfahrt war ich schon ein wenig in Gedanke bei meinem Fully, aber der Uncle Cragger macht auch bergab eine sehr gute Form. 
Da ich auch noch einen Laufradsatz in 27,5 hier habe, wäre es vielleicht schön zu wissen, ob jemand das schon mal hier ausprobiert hat.

Die MT5 hat bei mir im originalen Zustand an der Front angefangen wie unrund zu bremsen und beim leichten Bremsen ein quietschen entwickelt. Ich hoffe das sich dies nun legt, da ich vorne auf 203er Dächle HD und hinten auf 180 Dächle HD mit beiden Trickstuff Power Belägen gewechselt habe.

Leider habe ich auch das mit dem Lenker bemerken müssen, dieser schlägt bei der Einstellung meiner Bremsgriffe dann voll mit dem Bremsgriff auf dem Oberrohr an. Habe nun einen Streifen abgeklebt ,damit da kein doofer Kratzer entsteht.

Die weiteren Touren werden weitere Info's bringen. Hoffe es sind noch alle zufrieden mit dem Cragger  

Bis denne.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. September 2019)

Servus Cragger Fahrer,

hat jemand die Sattelklemme schon getauscht?
Hab da kein Maß gefunden bei Radon ob ich eine 31.8er Sattelklemme benötige oder welche das richtig Maß ist.
Danke Euch wenn es jemand gerade aus der Hüfte weiß. Die Sattelstütze ist ja eine 30,9er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neiduck (10. September 2019)

Ich hab jetzt den Durchmesser nicht gemessen aber 31,8 ist definitv zu klein.
Ich würde auf 34,9mm plädieren das würde eine Rohrstärke von 2mm bedeuten ...das haut denke ich hin.
Ansonsten Messschieber hilft...


----------



## Tbuschi (11. September 2019)

neiduck schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Durchmesser nicht gemessen aber 31,8 ist definitv zu klein.
> Ich würde auf 34,9mm plädieren das würde eine Rohrstärke von 2mm bedeuten ...das haut denke ich hin.
> Ansonsten Messschieber hilft...


Danke Dir, hab vergessen hier eine Rückmeldung zu schicken, Radon hatte es mir schon verraten  
Deine Aussage haut hin somit Messschieber nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Joerg61 (22. September 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
Ich brauche Mal eure Hilfe. Die beste Ehefrau von allen möchte nach einigen Jahren 26" XC-Rad etwas mit mehr Sicherheit und Ruhe bergab. Die Wahl fiel auf das Cragger. Bei 166 cm Größe und 78cm Schrittlänge benötige ich welche Rahmengröße für eher tourige Fahrweise? Ich tendiere ja zu M. Wie seht ihr das?
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## trab999 (22. September 2019)

... hab 82cm Schrittlänge und fahre Größe L und wahrscheinlich auch eher touriges Profil. 
Wenn das hilft...


----------



## neiduck (22. September 2019)

Also bei 166cm würde ich eher auf Größe S gehen... Mein Mädel fährt ein Radon Slide trail erst in M bestellt dann haben wir uns doch auf ein S entschieden... War richtig... Bei 29 Zoll ist es etwas anders zu sehen...ich würde unter 160cm Körper größe kein 29 Zoll fahren...


----------



## Joerg61 (24. September 2019)

Dankeschön, hilft mir bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Julevo (26. September 2019)

Übrigens ist aktuell in Bonn Oktoberfestwochen. Also gibt es 20% auf den Bike UVP. Ich habe mir mein Cragger 8.0 am Montag für 1599 geholt.


----------



## Tbuschi (27. September 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Übrigens ist aktuell in Bonn Oktoberfestwochen. Also gibt es 20% auf den Bike UVP. Ich habe mir mein Cragger 8.0 am Montag für 1599 geholt.


Glückwunsch, welche Pedale hast Du Dir gegönnt?

Allzeit eine gute Fahrt, sehe gerade das, wie bei mir, die Bremsgriffe nach unten eingestellt sind. Würde Dir eine Folie empfehlen, an der Stelle wo der Griff vielleicht auf das Oberrohr trifft.
Könnte bei einer blöden Aktion passieren und dann hast da einen Kratzer.


----------



## Julevo (27. September 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, welche Pedale hast Du Dir gegönnt?
> 
> Allzeit eine gute Fahrt, sehe gerade das, wie bei mir, die Bremsgriffe nach unten eingestellt sind. Würde Dir eine Folie empfehlen, an der Stelle wo der Griff vielleicht auf das Oberrohr trifft.
> Könnte bei einer blöden Aktion passieren und dann hast da einen Kratzer.
> Anhang anzeigen 915084


Danke!
War aber auch eine zähe Angelegenheit! Der Megastore war die letzten Wochen telefonisch praktisch nicht erreichbar.
Ich habe direkt die Race Face Atlas mitgenommen. Harmonieren perfekt mit dem Orange des Rahmens und der Preis war auch gut.
Für das gesparte Geld beim Bike habe ich mir jetzt noch den BC Loamer Laufradsatz bestellt. Am Wochenende wird umgebaut.
Danke für den Tipp mit der Folie. Dann werde ich mir noch eine besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (28. September 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Für das gesparte Geld beim Bike habe ich mir jetzt noch den BC Loamer Laufradsatz bestellt. Am Wochenende wird umgebaut.



Hey, 

für was benötigst du den BC Laufradsatz, bin mit dem DT Swiss sehr zufrieden


----------



## Loading... (1. Oktober 2019)

Hey ihr Experten!

meint ihr, dass "M" für meine Größe von 1.85 noch in Ordnung wäre?
Oder leide ich dann nur unter Rückenschmerzen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Julevo (1. Oktober 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> für was benötigst du den BC Laufradsatz, bin mit dem DT Swiss sehr zufrieden


Sie sind leichter.

Mein Umbau ist endlich abgeschlossen!
Jetzt muss nur das Wetter besser werden.


----------



## Tbuschi (2. Oktober 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Sie sind leichter.
> 
> Mein Umbau ist endlich abgeschlossen!
> Jetzt muss nur das Wetter besser werden.


Schick geworden, bist bei 2,35er Reifen geblieben?

Das Cragger kann bei jedem Wetter raus


----------



## Tbuschi (2. Oktober 2019)

Loading... schrieb:


> Hey ihr Experten!
> 
> meint ihr, dass "M" für meine Größe von 1.85 noch in Ordnung wäre?
> Oder leide ich dann nur unter Rückenschmerzen?
> ...



Bin leider kein Experte, ich fahre das Cragger in der 20 Zoll Größe und bin 183cm.


----------



## bigman (2. Oktober 2019)

Loading... schrieb:


> Hey ihr Experten!
> 
> meint ihr, dass "M" für meine Größe von 1.85 noch in Ordnung wäre?
> Oder leide ich dann nur unter Rückenschmerzen?
> ...


Ich saß mit 1,84 auf einem M und einem L. Jeweils kurze Strecken, aber im Gelände. Ich würde das L nehmen.
Das M war mir deutlich zu klein. Da sitzt man doch arg gestaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julevo (2. Oktober 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Schick geworden, bist bei 2,35er Reifen geblieben?
> 
> Das Cragger kann bei jedem Wetter raus


Danke! Ja, nur etwas mehr: Maxxis Ardent in 2,4. Ich war zu ungeduldig, auf die neuen Hans Dampf Classic Skin zu warten.

Haha, das stimmt. Es ist ja auch als Winterbike gedacht. Hatte nur auf einen goldenen Herbst gehofft. Aber das sieht gerade schwierig aus.
Morgen fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Dann muss danach der Gartenschlauch ran.


----------



## Loading... (3. Oktober 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Bin leider kein Experte, ich fahre das Cragger in der 20 Zoll Größe und bin 183cm.





bigman schrieb:


> Ich saß mit 1,84 auf einem M und einem L. Jeweils kurze Strecken, aber im Gelände. Ich würde das L nehmen.
> Das M war mir deutlich zu klein. Da sitzt man doch arg gestaucht.



Danke für eure Meinungen.

Dann werde ich wohl auf die neuen Modelle warten oder mir das Canyon AL SL 9.0 mal anschauen.


----------



## Tbuschi (3. Oktober 2019)

Loading... schrieb:


> Danke für eure Meinungen.
> 
> Dann werde ich wohl auf die neuen Modelle warten oder mir das Canyon AL SL 9.0 mal anschauen.



Also wenn es das aktuelle Canyon "Grand Canyon" AL SL 9.0 sein soll, dann brauchst wegen der Größe nicht viel zu überlegen.

Dann federst mit Fox und stehst hinten auf schmalere Felgen.


----------



## Tbuschi (3. Oktober 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Haha, das stimmt. Es ist ja auch als Winterbike gedacht.



Bei mir genauso


----------



## Julevo (3. Oktober 2019)

Heute erste richtige Ausfahrt - war sehr, sehr geil! Dieses Bike ist der Hammer. Allerdings hat der Sattel im abgesenkten Zustand sehr viel Spiel. Dadurch ergibt sich ein lautes Klappergeräusch. Hat noch jemand diese Erfahrung mit der SDG Tellis gemacht?


----------



## Julevo (3. Oktober 2019)

Loading... schrieb:


> Danke für eure Meinungen.
> 
> Dann werde ich wohl auf die neuen Modelle warten oder mir das Canyon AL SL 9.0 mal anschauen.


Das Canyon ist eher ein Cross Country Rad mit einer Trail Federgabel - alleine der steile Lenkwinkel. An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber auf das neue Cragger warten. Sollte ja bald vorgestellt werden. Aber kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was du mit dem Bike vor hast.


----------



## Loading... (3. Oktober 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Das Canyon ist eher ein Cross Country Rad mit einer Trail Federgabel - alleine der steile Lenkwinkel. An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber auf das neue Cragger warten. Sollte ja bald vorgestellt werden. Aber kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was du mit dem Bike vor hast.


Ja nach genauerer Überlegung werde ich wohl auf das neue Cragger warten. Mein altes Ghost HT aus 2010 mit seinen 100mm kommt bei den letzten Ausfahrten doch ganz schön an seine Grenzen. 
So kann ich die Vorfreude noch ordentlich ausschöpfen.


----------



## Tbuschi (4. Oktober 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Heute erste richtige Ausfahrt - war sehr, sehr geil! Dieses Bike ist der Hammer. Allerdings hat der Sattel im abgesenkten Zustand sehr viel Spiel. Dadurch ergibt sich ein lautes Klappergeräusch. Hat noch jemand diese Erfahrung mit der SDG Tellis gemacht?



Habe direkt auf einen Ergon gewechselt, da klappert nix. 
Wie hat der Sattel denn Spiel, rechts-links, oder oben-unten?


----------



## Julevo (4. Oktober 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Habe direkt auf einen Ergon gewechselt, da klappert nix.
> Wie hat der Sattel denn Spiel, rechts-links, oder oben-unten?


Habe mich vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt. Das Problem ist die Sattelstütze. Im abgesenkten Zustand lässt sie sich circa einen Zentimeter rausziehen. Dementsprechend klappert sie laut bei Abfahrten.


----------



## Tbuschi (4. Oktober 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Habe mich vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt. Das Problem ist die Sattelstütze. Im abgesenkten Zustand lässt sie sich circa einen Zentimeter rausziehen. Dementsprechend klappert sie laut bei Abfahrten.



Ohhh ha, da die ja hydraulisch ist, hört sich das nach Luft im System an...

Die Stütze ist hydraulisch geschlossen da wird wohl ein Besuch in Bonn nötig sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julevo (6. Oktober 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ohhh ha, da die ja hydraulisch ist, hört sich das nach Luft im System an...
> 
> Die Stütze ist hydraulisch geschlossen da wird wohl ein Besuch in Bonn nötig sein....


Ich war gestern in Bonn und die Sattelstütze wurde direkt getauscht.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Oktober 2019)

Julevo schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in Bonn und die Sattelstütze wurde direkt getauscht.


Hast Du vorher einen Termin ausgemacht oder bist da einfach hin gefahren? 
Frage da nach weil es schon ein Ritt von mir bis Bonn ist.


----------



## Julevo (6. Oktober 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Hast Du vorher einen Termin ausgemacht oder bist da einfach hin gefahren?
> Frage da nach weil es schon ein Ritt von mir bis Bonn ist.


Ich hatte vorher angerufen, aber sie konnten mir nichts versprechen. Da ich aber sowieso in de Ecke war und auch gleich zur Ladenöffnungszeit dort war, hatten sie Zeit.


----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (7. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem mit der klappernden Sattelstütze hatte ich auch, da ich recht weit weg von Bonn wohne und das Teil nicht einschicken wollte habe ich es mir kurz selber angeschaut. Man muss nur eine Schraube nachziehen und das geklacker ist weg. Wenn die Schraube locker ist, ist der obere Teil der Stütze nicht fix mit der Kartusche verbunden und kann sich immer um 1-2mm nach ober oder unten bewegen wenn die Stütze nicht ganz ausgefahren ist. Ich meine mich zu entsinnen das man an die Schraube ohne weiteres hinkommt, eventuell muss man aber doch die Schraube entfernen die den Sattel fixiert. Das ist die Schraube:


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Oktober 2019)

FitzeFitzeFatze schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der klappernden Sattelstütze hatte ich auch, da ich recht weit weg von Bonn wohne und das Teil nicht einschicken wollte habe ich es mir kurz selber angeschaut. Man muss nur eine Schraube nachziehen und das geklacker ist weg. Wenn die Schraube locker ist, ist der obere Teil der Stütze nicht fix mit der Kartusche verbunden und kann sich immer um 1-2mm nach ober oder unten bewegen wenn die Stütze nicht ganz ausgefahren ist. Ich meine mich zu entsinnen das man an die Schraube ohne weiteres hinkommt, eventuell muss man aber doch die Schraube entfernen die den Sattel fixiert. Das ist die Schraube:



Cool, Dankeschön.


----------



## dennis9510 (14. Oktober 2019)

Servus, bin am überlegen, das neue Cragger zu bestellen.. kann ich das mit 193, 89 cm SL und Größe L fahren? Was meint ihr?

Wohne nicht in der Nähe von Bonn, daher mal zunächst die Frage!


----------



## linus1973 (14. Oktober 2019)

@Radon-Bikes wird es das Cragger 2020 auch noch in ein einer anderen Variante als als 6.0 geben?

Edit: meinte das 7.0! Das ist die einzige Ausstattungsvariante, die derzeit gelistet ist. Hat aber im Vergleich zum 2019er Modell deutlich schlechtere Specs. Daher die Frage: kommt noch eine höhenwertige Ausstattung?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Oktober 2019)

Es wird das Cragger wieder in zwei Ausstattungsvarianten geben (7.0 & 8.0)


----------



## aNnders (12. November 2019)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit Stahl Hardtails im Vergleich zum Cragger?

Man hört ja öfters, dass Stahl Rahmen verzeihender und komfortabler sind als Alu Rahmen, andererseits gibt es auch Gegenstimmen, die sagen, dass durch größere Reifen (und damit niedrigere Drücke), zusätzliche Normen und mehr Erfahrung im Bau von Alu Rahmen heutzutage die Unterschiede zwischen Alu und Stahl wesentlich kleiner als früher sind.

Nachdem ich noch nie ein Stahl Hardtail gefahren bin, würde mich interessieren, wie das Cragger diesbezüglich einzuordnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (22. November 2019)

@Radon-Bikes : Ist der Rahmen auch einzeln erhältlich?


----------



## Flo.D (23. November 2019)

.


----------



## ^aleKz^ (29. November 2019)

Und wieder die ewige Frage nach der Größe:

Bei meiner Größe von 183cm und SL von 85,5cm bräuchte ich laut Größenrechner einen 19" Rahmen. Bei Radon hat man mir auf Nachfrage Größe M empfohlen, da dieser eher 19" als 18" entspräche und spritziger als L wäre.
Wenn ich aber hier richtig nachgelesen habe, fährt hier tatsächlich niemand ab einer Größe von wenigstens 180 cm einen M Rahmen, oder? Das macht mich nun doch etwas stutzig.
Das Rad ist insbesondere für spaßige Single-Trail Touren im unterfränkischen Bereich gedacht. Da ich bereits ein sehr behäbiges, eher bergab-orientiertes Trailbügeleisen habe, will ich mir eigentlich ungern die Spritzigkeit, die ich mir von einem Hardtail erwarte wieder durch einen sehr langen Rahmen nehmen. Oder ist die Entscheidung zwischen den beiden Rahmengrößen tatsächlich mehr als nur "Kurven vs. Laufruhe"?
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Dezember 2019)

FranG schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes : Ist der Rahmen auch einzeln erhältlich?


Leider ist der Rahmen nicht einzeln erhältlich.





^aleKz^ schrieb:


> Und wieder die ewige Frage nach der Größe:
> 
> Bei meiner Größe von 183cm und SL von 85,5cm bräuchte ich laut Größenrechner einen 19" Rahmen. Bei Radon hat man mir auf Nachfrage Größe M empfohlen, da dieser eher 19" als 18" entspräche und spritziger als L wäre.
> Wenn ich aber hier richtig nachgelesen habe, fährt hier tatsächlich niemand ab einer Größe von wenigstens 180 cm einen M Rahmen, oder? Das macht mich nun doch etwas stutzig.
> ...




Ich persönlich würde dir zu 19" raten. Das Rad fällt schon recht lang aus. Ich selbst bin 180 und wäre mit 19" sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Guerill0 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mir mit 1,79 jetzt das Cragger in M bestellt und werde berichten wie sich's als "Cheap Trick Nachfolger" so schlägt. 
Beim L Rahmen hab ich mit 46 cm Sattelrohrlänge + nem gutem CM für die Sattelstütze etwas Bedenken, dass das v.a. in steilen Passagen zu wenig "Freiheit" bietet.


----------



## neiduck (2. Dezember 2019)

Was hat dich dazu bewegt vom Cheap Trick zu wechseln?
Ich fahre selbst das Radon 8.0 und ein Freund von mir das Cheap Trick. Beides tolle Bikes wie ich finde.... das bessere P/L Verhältnis definitv bei Radon. Das 2020 Cragger ist der Hammer für die knapp 1100EUR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (2. Dezember 2019)

Das biblische Alter des Cheap Tricks (10 Jahre) , garniert mit einem Riss am Steuerrohr + die wirklich fairen 1079,-€ für das Radon waren der maßgebliche Grund. 

Außerdem fand ich Radons Kulanz beim Rahmendefekt meiner Frau sehr vorbildlich. Und das deutlich außerhalb der Garantierfrist. Sonst hätt ich mir vielleicht auch eins der üblichen Verdächtigen aus UK nochmal genauer angeschaut ;-)


----------



## neiduck (2. Dezember 2019)

Alles klar, danke und viel Spaß mit der neuen Kiste


----------



## Tbuschi (3. Dezember 2019)

^aleKz^ schrieb:


> Und wieder die ewige Frage nach der Größe:
> 
> Bei meiner Größe von 183cm und SL von 85,5cm bräuchte ich laut Größenrechner einen 19" Rahmen. Bei Radon hat man mir auf Nachfrage Größe M empfohlen, da dieser eher 19" als 18" entspräche und spritziger als L wäre.
> Wenn ich aber hier richtig nachgelesen habe, fährt hier tatsächlich niemand ab einer Größe von wenigstens 180 cm einen M Rahmen, oder?



Bin 185cm und fahre den Uncle Cragger in L. Finde er ist jetzt nicht das Wendigste in L und 29 Zoll. Mit 27,5er Bereifung ist es für mich schon viel einfache die Kurven zu bekommen. 
Für mich war es wichtig ein Bike für die lange Strecke zu haben, das ist mit dem L Rahmen gelungen. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter.


----------



## ^aleKz^ (3. Dezember 2019)

Besten Dank für die Antworten, auch wenn ich mich wegen des Rabatt-Wochenendes bereits (vorerst) entscheiden musste. 
Habe mich für Wendigkeit und damit für Größe M entschieden. Ich werde berichten!



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde dir zu 19" raten. Das Rad fällt schon recht lang aus. Ich selbst bin 180 und wäre mit 19" sehr zufrieden.



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der M Rahmen tatsächlich eher 19" entspricht.  Leider sind die Zollangaben durch die Aufteilung in S-L sehr wenig hilfreich. Zudem gibt es beim Bikediscount Größenrechner nur die recht grobe Einteilung von 170-180=18" und 180-190= 20". Vielleicht sollte man das dort mal ändern...


----------



## Jobal (6. Dezember 2019)

Kurze Frage, ist die DVO Gabel im 2020er Cragger 8.0 auf 130mm getravelt u. kann man sie wieder auf 140mm öffnen?

Danke u. Gruß 

Jobal


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Dezember 2019)

Ist vielleicht der falsche Thread, aber durch den Kommentar mit der DVO Gabel, hab ich mal die Farbe geschaut....
Wer sich ein 2020er Cragger 8.0 gönnt, da hätte ich gebrauchte Sixpack Millenium Pedale(frischer Service von Sixpack durch Garantie) und eine Sixpack Kamikaze Lenker, beide Bauteile in electric-green  
Bei meinem 8.0 aus 2019 bin ich auf orange umgestiegen


----------



## JoeM1 (8. Dezember 2019)

Hey,

ich möchte mir das Radon Cragger 7.0 in Größe L bestellen. Wenn ich im Bike Discount L auswähle steht da, ich solle die ausgewiesene Lieferzeit beachten. Leider wird diese aber nirgends angezeigt.
Kann Radon dazu was sagen? Wann ist das Rad in Größe L lieferbar?

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Guerill0 (8. Dezember 2019)

Hotline: +49 (0) 2225 / 8888-0


----------



## JoeM1 (8. Dezember 2019)

Was sagen die Profis zu dem Angebot hier aus Kleinanzeigen?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Bernsdorf b Hohenstein-Ernstthal finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Dezember 2019)

JoeM1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich möchte mir das Radon Cragger 7.0 in Größe L bestellen. ...





Guten Morgen,

das Cragger 7.0 in L wird heute im Lager eintreffen und ist dann im Laufe des Tages wieder auf "grün". Du kannst es direkt bestellen und es wird dann eins der angelieferten Räder deinem Auftrag zugeordnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeM1 (9. Dezember 2019)

Besten Dank für die rasche Antwort!


Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> das Cragger 7.0 in L wird heute im Lager eintreffen und ist dann im Laufe des Tages wieder auf "grün". Du kannst es direkt bestellen und es wird dann eins der angelieferten Räder deinem Auftrag zugeordnet.



Besten Dank für die rasche Antwort!


----------



## Leman (14. Dezember 2019)

Servus Zusammen, 

Wäre das Cragger 7.0 auch für Flowtrails und kleine Sprünge im Bikepark geeignet? Ist jemand mit dem 7.0 oder 8.0 eventuell bereits in Winterberg unterwegs gewesen ?
Ich kann mich aktuell nicht entscheiden ob es das Cragger 7.0 oder das Canyon Neuron 6.0 wird. Bergauf ist das Cragger sicher sinnvoller und das bessere Rad von beiden zu sein. Bergab scheints mit dem Canyon Neuron entspannt zu sein. Bike schrieb allerdings auch, das dass Canyon auch bergauf gut rauf kommt. 
Wobei auch die Geometrie des Craggers sehr Abfahrtsorientiert scheint. Das Bike sollte schon mehr als nur über Wiesen/Felder fahren können.

Das Cragger 8.0 2019 gibt es nur noch in S und bei 178 und 82 cm Schrittlänge muss ich wohl M nehmen.
Ich bin echt super unschlüssig gerade.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Dezember 2019)

@Leman Das Cragger ist ein echtes Trailhardtail, was für die härtere Gangart konzipiert wurde. Bei einer Körpergröße von 178 und 82er Schrittlänge kannst du eigentlich sowohl S, als auch M fahren. Hast Du eine Möglichkeit, nach Bonn in den Megastore zu fahren, um es auszuprobieren?


----------



## Leman (16. Dezember 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @Leman Das Cragger ist ein echtes Trailhardtail, was für die härtere Gangart konzipiert wurde. Bei einer Körpergröße von 178 und 82er Schrittlänge kannst du eigentlich sowohl S, als auch M fahren. Hast Du eine Möglichkeit, nach Bonn in den Megastore zu fahren, um es auszuprobieren?



Hi Radon, nein leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit nach Bonn zu fahren. Dennoch danke für die Rückmeldung bezüglich der Geländetauglichkeit. 
Der Rahmen scheint ja der selbe wie vom 8.0 zu sein?! Sofern die Reifen und die Felgen passen, steht kleinen Drops ja nichts im Wege?! Viele Grüße, Leman


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Dezember 2019)

Die Rahmen des Cragger 7.0 und 8.0 unterscheiden sich nicht voneinander.


----------



## Leman (16. Dezember 2019)

7.0 bestellt - ich werde berichten.


----------



## Tbuschi (17. Dezember 2019)

Leman schrieb:


> 7.0 bestellt - ich werde berichten.



Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## Leman (17. Dezember 2019)

Welche Pedale würdet Ihr am Cragger 7.0 empfehlen? 
Ich wollte eigentlich Kombipedale nehmen. Allerdings habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass die Dinger nicht so doll sein sollen und lieber auf reine Flatpedals wert gelegt werden sollte. 

Dier hier hatte ich ursprünglich im Blick: 








						MAMBA One Side Click Pedale
					

Das endgültige Design wurde ausgiebig von den Funn Team Piloten getestet. Die Mamba Pedale bieten ein optimales Einrasten der Cleats im Pedal und erhöhen somit die Effizienz und Geschwindigkeit. Des Weiteren vermitteln sie dir...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Die Dinger sehen auch gut aus:





						MDH Bug Plattformpedale kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Die Plattformpedale Bug sind aus einem Aluminiumstück CNC-gefräst – für beste Stabilität gepaart mit filigranem Design. Jedes Pedal ist mit 24 auswechselbaren Pins ausgestattet, und die starke Cro-Mo Achse ist für härteste Belastungen im MTB-Einsatz ausgelegt.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Liege ich recht in der Annahme, dass je breiter bzw. größer die Trittfläche ist, desto mehr Kraft überträgt das Pedal auf die Räder? 

Viele Grüße, 

Leman


----------



## Nukem49 (17. Dezember 2019)

Guck dir mal die Nukeproof Neutron an. Sind billig, leicht und stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motomac (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

bin sehr interessiert an dem Cragger. Meine einzige Sorge ist die Größe (wie orginell
Ich bin 189, SL 89 - hat jemand hier mit ähnlichen Maßen das L? Mache mir Sorgen ob der Reach mir nicht zu kurz ist.

@radon: Plant ihr eventuell bald eine XL-Version ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Dezember 2019)

@Motomac Das Cragger in L sollte dir passen. Es ist eher auf der langen Seite.


----------



## 3dgy (13. Januar 2020)

@Radon-Bikes 

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem Touren Rad, was auch auf dem Trail ordentlich laune macht.
Gemäß meinen Infos wäre das Jealous das Perfekte Touren Rad und das Cragger das perfekte Trail Bike.
Das Jealous (bin kein Experte) müsste für den Trail Einsatz glaub ich zu schwach auf der Brust sein (100mm Gabel front)
Kann ich das Cragger auch Vor Ort mit anderen Reifen konfigurieren? (Sprich z.b Nobby Nic für den Hybrid Einsatz)

Das alte Jealous gibt es für den ungefähren selben preis mit fox gabel allerdings 100mm. Ist das Jealous überhaupt für milde drops und kleinen sprüngen (halber Meter) geeignet? Oder komm ich da schnell an die grenzen des Bikes im Vergleich zum Cragger?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Januar 2020)

3dgy schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem Touren Rad, was auch auf dem Trail ordentlich laune macht.
> Gemäß meinen Infos wäre das Jealous das Perfekte Touren Rad und das Cragger das perfekte Trail Bike.
> ...




Das Jealous ist ein Race-Hardtail und nicht für Sprünge oder Drops ausgelegt. Für deinen beschrieben Einsatzbereich würde ich dir in jedem Fall das Cragger empfehlen. Leider ist es bei uns nicht möglich, ab Werk eine andere Reifenkombi zu wählen. Du müsstest also dir separat einen anderen Satz Reifen kaufen und den aufziehen.


----------



## zoltaaaan (26. Januar 2020)

Ich interessiere mich schon sehr für ein Trailhardtail, auf welches ich nach meinem ersten MTB upgraden könnte. Mein aktuelles Rad ist ein XC Hardtail (Cube Attention SL) mit 100 mm Federweg, eher dürftigen Bremsen und ohne Dropperpost. Das Rad gehört zur Kategorie 3 und ich würde mich nicht wirklich gut fühlen, regelmäßig härtere Dinge damit zu fahren bzw. springen.

Ein schniekes Hardtail, was ordentlich was verträgt, gute Komponenten und eine abfahrtstaugliche Geometrie hat, wäre schon ein würdiger Nachfolger. Das ganze wäre mir schon 2000€ wert (was ja in der MTB Welt noch eher wenig ist) und ich würde gerne darauf meine nächsten Schritte machen und sorgenfrei an meiner Technik arbeiten. (Trails, Bunny hops etc.)

Allerdings verwundert es mich, dass man mit dem Radon Skeen Trail AL 8.0 ein Rad zum gleichen Preis bekommt, welches auf den ersten Blick deutlich fähiger ist. Lohnt sich das Cragger im Vergleich dennoch oder ist es eher komplett unterlegen? Ich kenne mich mit den einzelnen Komponenten nicht so gut aus, deshalb frage ich.

Prinzipiell gefällt mir der Gedanke schon, zunächst bei einem Hardtail eine ordentliche Fahrtechnik zu entwickeln und die lokalen Trails zu rocken. Aber wenn man für das gleiche Geld ein deutlich fähigeres Rad bekommt, macht das dann noch Sinn?


----------



## CedGauche (27. Januar 2020)

Meine Frau hat das Cragger 8.0 aus 2019, sie ist zwar nicht unbedingt die typische Steilabfahrt-Fahrerin, dennoch gibt ihr das Rad eine unheimliche Sicherheit im Vergleich zum alten ZR Team XC. Gegen ein Fully sprach da neben dem Gewicht, dem Preis (1599 gegen 1999) und dem höheren Wartungsaufwand vor allem, dass es hier in der Eifel zum normalen Touren mit Trails maximal S2 nicht benötigt wird.
Ich fahre selbst ein XC, das Jelaous 8.0, im Vergleich fühlt man sich auf dem Cragger 8.0 nri technischeren Passagen besser gewappnet. Ich bin aber überrascht wie gut man mit dem Cragger touren fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2020)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich schon sehr für ein Trailhardtail, auf welches ich nach meinem ersten MTB upgraden könnte. Mein aktuelles Rad ist ein XC Hardtail (Cube Attention SL) mit 100 mm Federweg, eher dürftigen Bremsen und ohne Dropperpost. Das Rad gehört zur Kategorie 3 und ich würde mich nicht wirklich gut fühlen, regelmäßig härtere Dinge damit zu fahren bzw. springen.
> 
> Ein schniekes Hardtail, was ordentlich was verträgt, gute Komponenten und eine abfahrtstaugliche Geometrie hat, wäre schon ein würdiger Nachfolger. Das ganze wäre mir schon 2000€ wert (was ja in der MTB Welt noch eher wenig ist) und ich würde gerne darauf meine nächsten Schritte machen und sorgenfrei an meiner Technik arbeiten. (Trails, Bunny hops etc.)
> 
> ...



Hi,

Deine Fahrtechnick "step by step" zu verbessern ist unserer Meinung nach die beste Wahl. Langhubige Boliden machen natürlich auch super Spaß - vorausgesetzt, man hat standesgemäßes Terrain und auch entsprechende Fahrtechnik mit an Bord. Wenn der Fokus allerdings eher auf gemäßigten Trailtouren liegt und Du ein agiles, leichtes und spaßiges Upgrade suchst, würde ich das CRAGGER empfehlen. Hier hast Du ein ordentliches Upgrade zum jetzigen Bike, hast dank dem Plus an Federweg und der modernen (abfahrtslastigen) Geometrie einen deutlichen Performance Gewinn auf dem Trail und kannst dich weiter an technische Passagen wagen. Der Wechsel zu einem Fully kann später ja immer noch erfolgen: der Trend geht ja zum Zweit- oder Drittbike 

Gruß


----------



## Tingltanglbob (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo was würdet ihr bei 175cm und 80 cm Schritt empfehlen? @Radon-Bikes 
Mir scheint das M recht lang, mit kurzem Vorbau allerdings wäre es machbar.... Hm schwierig


----------



## Deleted 525929 (4. Februar 2020)

Hier mal drei Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## Orwell (4. Februar 2020)

Schönes Ding! Die Gabel macht was her! Ist das Rahmengröße S oder M? Wie groß bist du? Pedale passen farblich gut zum Rest, Sixpack?


----------



## Deleted 525929 (4. Februar 2020)

Bin erst M, dann S probegefahren. Habe mich für S entschieden, M war mir zu lang. Bin 172 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 82 cm. Die Pedale sind NC17 Sudpin I Pro - die Farbe der Gabel ist aber etwas kräftiger.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (4. Februar 2020)

Finde das Rad Farblich sehr gut


----------



## Tbuschi (5. Februar 2020)

tomthecat schrieb:


> Hier mal drei Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt.



Schönes Rädchen, das wird wohl Ende des Jahres auch für mich Eins.

Kannst Du einen Vergleicht der Bremse zur MT5 ziehen?


----------



## frittenullnull (5. Februar 2020)

@Radon-Bikes wie wäre es mit einem E-Cragger?   
Morgens zur Arbeit, abends über den Trail nach Hause.


----------



## neiduck (5. Februar 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Schönes Rädchen, das wird wohl Ende des Jahres auch für mich Eins.
> 
> Kannst Du einen Vergleicht der Bremse zur MT5 ziehen?


Ich habe das Cragger 8.0 aus 2019 mit der MT5 und an meinem Fully die MT Trail (MT5 vorne und MT4 hinten)
Beide Bremsen Kombis sind für mich (Systemgewicht 95kg) ausreichend. Gute Verzögerung und guter Druckpunkt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Februar 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes wie wäre es mit einem E-Cragger?
> Morgens zur Arbeit, abends über den Trail nach Hause.



Ich werde den Vorschlag weiterleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (5. Februar 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ich werde den Vorschlag weiterleiten



Das wäre echt ein tolles Rädchen


----------



## Tbuschi (5. Februar 2020)

neiduck schrieb:


> Ich habe das Cragger 8.0 aus 2019 mit der MT5 und an meinem Fully die MT Trail (MT5 vorne und MT4 hinten)
> Beide Bremsen Kombis sind für mich (Systemgewicht 95kg) ausreichend. Gute Verzögerung und guter Druckpunkt.



Danke Dir, ich fahre auch das Cragger 8.0 aus 2019, deshalb meine Frage.
Die Farbkombi vom neuen Cragger find ich super und möchte deshalb tauschen


----------



## frittenullnull (5. Februar 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ich werde den Vorschlag weiterleiten



hammer   
commencal macht es vor – aber ihr könnt es besser 









						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de


----------



## Deleted 525929 (5. Februar 2020)

Ich habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit der MT5 - fahre MT7 (203mm) auf dem Fully.

Hab noch zwei Saint im Keller liegen - vielleicht montiere ich die mal.


----------



## neiduck (5. Februar 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Danke Dir, ich fahre auch das Cragger 8.0 aus 2019, deshalb meine Frage.
> Die Farbkombi vom neuen Cragger find ich super und möchte deshalb tauschen



Na dann ist das doch kein Problem ....selbst testen und zur Not umbauen....  
Wenn dich die Farbe schon zum Wechseln animiert dann ist doch die Bremse ein klacks.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes wie wäre es mit einem E-Cragger?
> Morgens zur Arbeit, abends über den Trail nach Hause.


Geht auch ohne E


----------



## frittenullnull (5. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne E


stimmt.
kommt jedoch auf die entfernung an und wieviel zeit man hat


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2020)

Pendeln 1x die Woche 40km hin und 40km zurück ... geht ??


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pendeln 1x die Woche 40km hin und 40km zurück ... geht ??


und nach den 40km bist Du nicht geschwitzt? ziehst dich dann nur um?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> und nach den 40km bist Du nicht geschwitzt? ziehst dich dann nur um?



Haben Duschen hier, "trocken" würde ich mit nem Tretmofa aber auch nicht ankommen
War bei mir auch mal ne Überlegung fürs Pendeln ein Mofa anzuschaffen habs aber dann verworfen weils aus meinen Gesichtspunkten keinen wesentlichen Vorteil gebracht hätte. Führt aber zu weit ab vom Thema, da gibt's ja genug andere Threads zu hier im Forum


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Haben Duschen hier, "trocken" würde ich mit nem Tretmofa aber auch nicht ankommen
> War bei mir auch mal ne Überlegung fürs Pendeln ein Mofa anzuschaffen habs aber dann verworfen weils aus meinen Gesichtspunkten keinen wesentlichen Vorteil gebracht hätte. Führt aber zu weit ab vom Thema, da gibt's ja genug andere Threads zu hier im Forum


Trotz der Ausschweifung ein Danke  
Bei uns sind leider keine Duschen, deshalb zählt bei mir noch, mit Zug hin und Rad zurück


----------



## frittenullnull (6. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pendeln 1x die Woche 40km hin und 40km zurück ... geht ??



ich will aber jeden tag mit dem rad zur arbeit und nicht 1x die woche   
aber macht am besten jeder wie es für ihn am besten ist


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (6. Februar 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> ich will aber jeden tag mit dem rad zur arbeit und nicht 1x die woche
> aber macht am besten jeder wie es für ihn am besten ist



so schaut´s aus 
Achtung der,
@schraeg: er kommt aus der Eifel. da sind die Waden tendentiell dicker und auf 40Km holt er 3x Luft und ist am Ziel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2020)

Nicht nur die Waden, auch die Plautze leider


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Waden, auch die Plautze leider



Das Phänomen kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoltaaaan (6. Februar 2020)

...anyway, da ich momentan noch etwas am zaudern bin, mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen: Weiß jemand ab welcher Zeit im Jahr es beim Megastore in Bonn tendenziell schonmal reduzierte Preise auf Radon Räder gibt?

Letztes Jahr gab es Ende Juni bereits großzügige Rabatte (200€ auf ein 1000€ Rad von Cube).


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Februar 2020)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> ...anyway, da ich momentan noch etwas am zaudern bin, mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen: Weiß jemand ab welcher Zeit im Jahr es beim Megastore in Bonn tendenziell schonmal reduzierte Preise auf Radon Räder gibt?
> 
> Letztes Jahr gab es Ende Juni bereits großzügige Rabatte (200€ auf ein 1000€ Rad von Cube).



Muss es denn ein neues Cragger sein, mein Cragger wird ab July/August in den Gebrauchtmarkt gehen


----------



## Deleted 525929 (8. Februar 2020)

Bin heute zur ersten (und kürzesten) Tour mit meinem neuen Cragger aufgebrochen - 150m nach dem Start gab es einen lauten Knall in der Hinterradnabe, danach trat ich ins Leere. DT Swiss hatte sich verabschiedet. Schade!


----------



## Guerill0 (8. Februar 2020)

Hast du ein Bild davon? Kann ja fast nur der Freilauf sein


----------



## Deleted 525929 (8. Februar 2020)

Ein Foto hatte ich nicht gemacht. Bringe das Bike am Montag zu H&S nach Bonn. Ist zum Glück nicht weit.


----------



## Tbuschi (9. Februar 2020)

tomthecat schrieb:


> Ein Foto hatte ich nicht gemacht. Bringe das Bike am Montag zu H&S nach Bonn. Ist zum Glück nicht weit.


Hattest Du online bestellt oder in Bonn gekauft?


----------



## Deleted 525929 (9. Februar 2020)

Hatte das Bike in Bonn gekauft.


----------



## mtbn48 (14. Februar 2020)

Hi, liebäugele ebenfalls mit einem Cragger 184cm KG & 88er Schrittlänge... Soll bergab Spaß machen und handlebar sein, geht aber auch mal über Waldautobahn... Rahmengröße L?!
Oder sagt ihr was anderes? Probefahrt in Bonn ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## Loading... (15. Februar 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Muss es denn ein neues Cragger sein, mein Cragger wird ab July/August in den Gebrauchtmarkt gehen



Hot, muss ich mir unbedingt mal vormerken!


----------



## Tbuschi (17. Februar 2020)

mtbn48 schrieb:


> Hi, liebäugele ebenfalls mit einem Cragger 184cm KG & 88er Schrittlänge... Soll bergab Spaß machen und handlebar sein, geht aber auch mal über Waldautobahn... Rahmengröße L?!
> Oder sagt ihr was anderes? Probefahrt in Bonn ist leider nicht drin.



Komme mit L gut klar bin 185cm und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84.

Ab wann willst Du es holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbn48 (17. Februar 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Komme mit L gut klar bin 185cm und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84.
> 
> Ab wann willst Du es holen?



Danke für die Info. 
Jupp hab schon gesehen, gibst deins Mitte des Jahres ab. Ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Deleted 525929 (20. März 2020)

Sehe gerade: Das aktuelle 8.0 gibt es online für 1.799 € statt 1999 €.


----------



## CZZZZ (20. März 2020)

tomthecat schrieb:


> Sehe gerade: Das aktuelle 8.0 gibt es online für 1.799 € statt 1999 €.


----------



## CZZZZ (20. März 2020)

Das Geld was du da sparst, kannste in bessere Griffe und vor allem nen besseren Sattel stecken...(meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Deleted 525929 (20. März 2020)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Sattel und Griffe waren die ersten Dinge, die ich getauscht habe.


----------



## CZZZZ (20. März 2020)

Und von der lackqualität bin ich nicht so begeistert. Da habe ich im tretlagerbereich und am Unterrohr schon einige platzer. Aber mit dem Rest bin ich mehr als zufrieden...
Geiles bike.


----------



## Leman (29. März 2020)

Ich fahre das Cragger 7.0 / 2020 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. 
Kleine Kicker nehmen und bergab fahren macht damit ordentlich Spaß. Allerdings sind Wurzelpassagen schon recht anstrengend - ist bei nem HT auch nicht anders zu erwarten gewesen.


----------



## lollo1993 (4. April 2020)

good evening everyone, I would like to order the cragger but I have a doubt about the size. I am 168cm tall and 77cm legs long. bike discout recommend me M, but I'm not very convinced. what size do you recommend S or M?


----------



## Leman (4. April 2020)

lollo1993 schrieb:


> good evening everyone, I would like to order the cragger but I have a doubt about the size. I am 168cm tall and 77cm legs long. bike discout recommend me M, but I'm not very convinced. what size do you recommend S or M?


I am 178 cm, leg size 83 cm - I ride M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lollo1993 (4. April 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> I am 178 cm, leg size 83 cm - I ride M
> [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 525929 (4. April 2020)

I am 172 cm, leg size 82 cm. I tested M and S.
M was too long, S fits perfect.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. April 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> I am 178 cm, leg size 83 cm - I ride M



Servus @Leman ,

Du hast dir ja das Cragger in M gegönnt.
ich wäre 5cm Größer und habe 1 cm mehr Beinlänge.
Meinst Du, dass M wäre auch etwas für mich oder soll ich beim L bleiben?

Gerne nehm ich auch andere Meinungen zum Vergleich, dankend an.

Bleibt gesund


----------



## Marko1234 (9. April 2020)

Servus,
ich hätte eine Frage: Ich will mir ein neues hardtail zulegen für Sprünge bis ca. 70 cm wäre das Grand Canyon al 8.0 oder das Radon cragger 7.0 besser


----------



## Guerill0 (9. April 2020)

Hi,
allein schon der Lenkwinkel (65 Grad vs. 68,5 Grad) spricht für's Radon wenn's um's "Gröbere" geht.


----------



## Tbuschi (9. April 2020)

der Beitrag hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko1234 (14. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Wenn jemand noch ein Cragger 8.0, Modell 2019 sucht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Ich hätte auch in Erwägung gezogen mir vllt ein Cube reaction tm oder  Tm pro zu kaufen wäre das besser als Canyon oder radon?


----------



## Tbuschi (14. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hätte auch in Erwägung gezogen mir vllt ein Cube reaction tm oder  Tm pro zu kaufen wäre das besser als Canyon oder radon?



Sorry, da kenne ich gerade nicht die Ausstattung oder die Geometrie.


----------



## McDreck (14. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hätte auch in Erwägung gezogen mir vllt ein Cube reaction tm oder  Tm pro zu kaufen wäre das besser als Canyon oder radon?


Man kann die Geometrie kaum vergleichen. Das Cragger ist mit seinem Lenkwinkel deutlich progressiver und meines Erachtens ist auch die Federgabel hochwertiger. Das Cube Reaction ist langweiliger Massenmarkt. Das Cragger ist ein einigermaßen progressives Spaßgerät.


----------



## Marko1234 (14. April 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Man kann die Geometrie kaum vergleichen. Das Cragger ist mit seinem Lenkwinkel deutlich progressiver und meines Erachtens ist auch die Federgabel hochwertiger. Das Cube Reaction ist langweiliger Massenmarkt. Das Cragger ist ein einigermaßen progressives Spaßgerät.


Das Cube hätte einen Lenwinkel von 67 grad und Eine RockShox Sektor verbaut deutlich bessere Gabel


----------



## McDreck (14. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Das Cube hätte einen Lenwinkel von 67 grad und Eine RockShox Sektor verbaut deutlich bessere Gabel


67° vs 65° sind Welten. 
Welche Ausstattungen vergleichst Du da? Das Reaction TM hat eine XC-Fusion RC32 und das TM Pro eine RockShox Recon silver. Das Cragger 7.0 für 1200,- hat eine RockShox 35 gold.


----------



## Marko1234 (14. April 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> 67° vs 65° sind Welten.
> Welche Ausstattungen vergleichst Du da? Das Reaction TM hat eine XC-Fusion RC32 und das TM Pro eine RockShox Recon silver. Das Cragger 7.0 für 1200,- hat eine RockShox 35 gold.


Entschuldigung ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich das cragger 7.0 und das Cube reaction Tm pro vergleiche. Am besten gefiel mir dass Grand Canyon al sl 8.0 doch durch die Shimano mt 400 war dass dann aber leider nicht mehr im Rennen.


----------



## Marko1234 (14. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich das cragger 7.0 und das Cube reaction Tm pro vergleiche. Am besten gefiel mir dass Grand Canyon al sl 8.0 doch durch die Shimano mt 400 war dass dann aber leider nicht mehr im Rennen.





Marko1234 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich das cragger 7.0 und das Cube reaction Tm pro vergleiche. Am besten gefiel mir dass Grand Canyon al sl 8.0 doch durch die Shimano mt 400 war dass dann aber leider nicht mehr im Rennen.


Zudem hat dass Cube reaction Tm pro 2019 eine RockShox Sektor


----------



## McDreck (14. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> 2019


Das hat mir gefehlt.
Ich kann die Gabeln nicht vergleichen, aber 67° Lenkwinkel wäre die Obergrenze, die ich für ein Tourenbike noch akzeptieren würde. Für ein Hardtail-Spaßgefährt aber nicht akzeptabel. Kommt halt drauf an, was man möchte.


----------



## Guerill0 (14. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Das Cube hätte einen Lenwinkel von 67 grad und Eine RockShox Sektor verbaut deutlich bessere Gabel



Und was genau soll an der Sektor besser sein, als an der quasi umgelabelten Vorjahres-Revelation, die nun 35 heißt?


----------



## Marko1234 (14. April 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Und was genau soll an der Sektor besser sein, als an der quasi umgelabelten Vorjahres-Revelation, die nun 35 heißt?


Dass bei der Sektor Debon air mit dabei ist, mehr dann auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko1234 (14. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Dass bei der Sektor Debon air mit dabei ist, mehr dann auch nicht.


Und nur vom Service her wäre dass Cube auch besser, da der nächste Radon Partner 70km entfernt ist und der Cube Partner 2km zudem muss ich ehrlich sagen gefallen mir beide Bikes optisch nicht.


----------



## Guerill0 (14. April 2020)

In dem Preisrange tummeln sich leider nicht mehr allzu viele Schönheiten


----------



## Marko1234 (14. April 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> In dem Preisrange tummeln sich leider nicht mehr allzu viele Schönheiten


Nur vom optischen gefiel mir das Grand Canyon al sl 8.0 doch sind die mit 400 vertretbar oder nicht?


----------



## Guerill0 (14. April 2020)

Der Preis ist für die Ausstattung sogar sehr gut, aber mit der Geo ist das für mich kein "Trail-Hardtail" oder wie immer man diese Gattung nennen mag. 
Ich denke jeder kennt seinen Einsatz-Zweck selbst am besten. Gibt bestimmt einige die damit mehr als glücklich werden.


----------



## Tbuschi (14. April 2020)

Um mal hier was für das alte Cracker 8.0 Modell 2019 was zu sagen.
Eine super Geo für normale Touren und eine für Hardtail Trialrakete.
Ausstattung gegenüber dem Modell Grand Canyon aus 2019 in der gleichen Preiskategorie.
Keine Foxgabel.
Dafür eine ausreichende Pike von RS, eine MT5 Bremse und eine komplette GX Ausstattung.

Was heute in 2020 da steht, ist eine MT Trail und eine DVO Gabel bei Radon. Fand ich leider etwas abgespeckt für den selben Preis.

Das Grand Canyon ist für Touren, das besser Bike. Leichter und ausgewogener im Gewicht.
Das Cragger ist extrem hecklästig, bügelt aber über alles drüber wie ein Fully.
Zwar nicht ausgewogen gefedert, doch es schafft ein sicheres Gefühl zu geben.

Vermutlich wird das Cube auch wie das Grand Canyon sein.
Mit dem Cragger war ich super zufrieden. 

Es ist wohl eine persönliche Entscheidung und man sollte vorher wissen was man mehr möchte, Touren oder Pfädchen hinab stürzen. ;-)


----------



## CedGauche (15. April 2020)

Haben hier auch das Cragger 8.0 aus 2019, ist sogar ein paar Gramm leichter als mein Jealous AL. Finde das Rad auch toll, einzige was mich an der Federgabel stört, dass man sie für den Wiegetritt nicht komplett blockieren kann (oder sie ist defekt?). Für mich ein Allrounder-Bike. da Touren & Trail tauglich. An den breiten Lenker muss ich mich immer wieder gewöhnen, wenn ich nach ein paar Wochen eine Runde mit dem Cragger drehe 
Die 1x12 Schaltung ist okay, hier vermisse ich aber meine XT-Schaltung, bei der ich 2 Gänge auf einmal runterschalten kann und durch den Umwerfer "spontan" mehr Last zu oder weg schalten kann, ohne viele Gangsprünge zu haben. Bin halt eher der 2x11 Freund


----------



## Guerill0 (15. April 2020)

Bin bis auf Swissstop-Bremsbeläge und Ergon Griffe im Standard-Setup unterwegs und bisher auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Cragger. 
Der SX Trigger ist vielleicht etwas zu "schwammig", aber die Saison tut er's schon noch. 
Die 35 spricht gut an und lässt die 130 mm Federweg gefühlt mehr erscheinen. Auch der verhältnismäßig extrem flache Lenkwinkel trägt dazu bei dass das Bike ordentlich wegbügelt. 
Hab lange zwischen dem 7.0 und dem 8.0 überlegt, aber die Optik und die Gabel haben zum Schonen des Geldbeutels animiert


----------



## Marko1234 (15. April 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Bin bis auf Swissstop-Bremsbeläge und Ergon Griffe im Standard-Setup unterwegs und bisher auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Cragger.
> Der SX Trigger ist vielleicht etwas zu "schwammig", aber die Saison tut er's schon noch.
> Die 35 spricht gut an und lässt die 130 mm Federweg gefühlt mehr erscheinen. Auch der verhältnismäßig extrem flache Lenkwinkel trägt dazu bei dass das Bike ordentlich wegbügelt.
> Hab lange zwischen dem 7.0 und dem 8.0 überlegt, aber die Optik und die Gabel haben zum Schonen des Geldbeutels animiert
> ...


Hi,
Könntest du vllt noch ein paar Bilder schicken und hast du eine Rahmenschutzfolie montiert oder nicht?


----------



## Leman (15. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Servus @Leman ,
> 
> Du hast dir ja das Cragger in M gegönnt.
> ich wäre 5cm Größer und habe 1 cm mehr Beinlänge.
> ...



Da bin nicht sicher. Wenn es nach der Beinlänge geht, würde ich zu M greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leman (15. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hätte eine Frage: Ich will mir ein neues hardtail zulegen für Sprünge bis ca. 70 cm wäre das Grand Canyon al 8.0 oder das Radon cragger 7.0 besser



Sprünge... kein Thema. Das Bike macht einiges mit. Auch wenn Radon selbst dem ganzen nur die Kategorie 3 gibt. Lass bei den Reifen etwas Luft raus, den Rest macht dann schon die Gabel.


----------



## Leman (15. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Das Cragger ist extrem hecklästig, bügelt aber über alles drüber wie ein Fully.
> Zwar nicht ausgewogen gefedert, doch es schafft ein sicheres Gefühl zu geben.



Ich fahre das 7.0 und kann bestätigen, dass einiges weggebügelt wird. Allerdings muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, dass nach nem Kicker eine anschließende Wurzelpassage schon für etwas Respekt sorgt ;D


----------



## Marko1234 (15. April 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 7.0 und kann bestätigen, dass einiges weggebügelt wird. Allerdings muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, dass nach nem Kicker eine anschließende Wurzelpassage schon für etwas Respekt sorgt ;D


Ich weiß das hört sich dumm an aber falls der Rahmen brechen würde was ich für fast unmöglich halte würden die RADON Mitarbeiter dass prüfen wäre das ersichtlich dass das bike bei nem Sprung kaputt gegangen ist oder nicht


----------



## Marko1234 (15. April 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Sprünge... kein Thema. Das Bike macht einiges mit. Auch wenn Radon selbst dem ganzen nur die Kategorie 3 gibt. Lass bei den Reifen etwas Luft raus, den Rest macht dann schon die Gabel.


Hatte nur bisschen schiss wegen der Kategorie fahre selbst meistens mit 1,5 -2 bar


----------



## Roggen (15. April 2020)

Hi Leute,
am Wochenende hab ich mir endlich ein Cragger 7.0 bestellt und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung. Braucht man außer Pedalen, Imbus-Schlüsseln, Luftpumpe und einer Dämpfer-Pumpe noch etwas vor der ersten Fahrt? Ich bin Einsteiger und hätte am Tag der Lieferung gerne alles parat um loslegen zu können.


----------



## Leman (15. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das hört sich dumm an aber falls der Rahmen brechen würde was ich für fast unmöglich halte würden die RADON Mitarbeiter dass prüfen wäre das ersichtlich dass das bike bei nem Sprung kaputt gegangen ist oder nicht


Ich hoffe es bricht dann nur der Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko1234 (16. April 2020)

Roggen schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> am Wochenende hab ich mir endlich ein Cragger 7.0 bestellt und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung. Braucht man außer Pedalen, Imbus-Schlüsseln, Luftpumpe und einer Dämpfer-Pumpe noch etwas vor der ersten Fahrt? Ich bin Einsteiger und hätte am Tag der Lieferung gerne alles parat um loslegen zu können.


Nein alles was du genannt hast und vllt ein mudguard und dann bist du startklar.


----------



## CedGauche (16. April 2020)

Roggen schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> am Wochenende hab ich mir endlich ein Cragger 7.0 bestellt und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung. Braucht man außer Pedalen, Imbus-Schlüsseln, Luftpumpe und einer Dämpfer-Pumpe noch etwas vor der ersten Fahrt? Ich bin Einsteiger und hätte am Tag der Lieferung gerne alles parat um loslegen zu können.



Aufpassen musst du nur mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze. Bei uns musste der Sattel recht weit raus, und danach funktionierte die Sattelstütze nicht mehr, da die Leitung zu stramm war. Ich musste einen neuen Zug verlegen (Radon hatte zum Glück einen mitgeliefert). Die Klemmschraube der Sattelstütze sollte auch wirklich mit Gefühl angezogen werden, sonst klemmt die Stütze auch.
Problem ist halt, Radon weißt nicht wie hoch oder tief der Sattel soll weil sie deine Innenbeinlänge nicht kennen, da kann die versenkbare Sattelstütze nicht 100% auf dich eingestellt werden.


----------



## Guerill0 (16. April 2020)

@Roggen 
Ein vernünftiger Kettenstrebenschutz oder alternativ ein alter Schlauch + Tape kann nicht schaden


----------



## Guerill0 (16. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Könntest du vllt noch ein paar Bilder schicken und hast du eine Rahmenschutzfolie montiert oder nicht?



Hier ein paar Bilder. Rahmenschutzfolie hab ich an keinem Rad. Die brauchen Patina ;-)

Voila


----------



## sabotage erazor (19. April 2020)

Hallo, 
fahre seid 02/2020 ein Cragger 8.0, Modell 2019 (hab’s für 1599,- im Ausverkauf gekauft). Habe das Rad in Bonn in den Größen M und S Probe gefahren(2020er Modelle). Ich war mir unsicher ob S bei meinen 1,80m nicht zu klein ist (das 2019er gab es  nur noch in S). Aber die Größe passt top und ich muss sagen, dass ich begeistert bin! Es fährt sich genial über Trails und es geht auch toll bergauf.

Nun habe ich zwei Fragen:
 1. Hat schon jemand den Zug der Sattelstütze in den Rahmen gelegt? Auf den Pressebildern der 2018er Radon Ankündigung ist der Zug auch intern verbaut. Welche Teile braucht man zur ein und Ausführung aus dem Rahmen, was ist zu beachten? 

2. Aus dem Bereich desTretlagers knarzt es, sobald ich stärker kurbele und speziell im Wiegetritt...
Pedale sind mit Fett eingeschraubt, auch die Kurbel habe ich ausgebaut an allen Kontaktstellen gefettet (war sie aber schon ab Werk) Hat noch jemand das Problem oder noch besser eine Lösung?


----------



## sabotage erazor (19. April 2020)




----------



## sabotage erazor (19. April 2020)




----------



## Siegi86 (24. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich möchte mir auch cragger zulegen. 
Mir wurde telefonisch Größe M empfohlen. 
Bin 183 cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 83 bis 84 cm. 
Leider ist eine Probefahrt nicht möglich. 
Könnte mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben ob ich mit einem M oder L Rahmen glücklich werde. 
Viele Dank schon mal. 

Grüße


----------



## Marko1234 (24. April 2020)

Siegi86 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich möchte mir auch cragger zulegen.
> Mir wurde telefonisch Größe M empfohlen.
> Bin 183 cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 83 bis 84 cm.
> ...


Es kommt drauf an was ein bike du willst wendig oder gut im uphill ich würde dir Größe m empfehlen


----------



## Siegi86 (24. April 2020)

Marko1234 schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an was ein bike du willst wendig oder gut im uphill ich würde dir Größe m empfehlen


Ich möchte das bike im Alltag nutzen. Sprich, mal ne Ausfahrt mit der Familie, aber wenn es mal zeitlich passt auch mal ne kleine Tour in den Wald ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuleez (25. April 2020)

Ich habe mein Bike gebraucht von einem Mitarbeiter von Bike-Discount gekauft. Er ist ein bisschen kleiner als ich (bin 1.87) und hat größe L genommen. Ich finde es passt perfekt. Man fühlt sich wohl und kommt gut rauf und runter (vorrausgesetzt man übertreibt es nicht mit der Sattelhöhe).
Als ich zb auf dem Canyon Spectral in M von nem Kumpel saß war das aufjedenfall viel zu klein.
Außerdem komme ich selbst wenn die Sattelstütze ganz oben ist noch minimal mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden, absteigen und aufsteigen ist da zwar nicht so toll aber ich denke m wäre zu klein wenn man ganz hoch müsste.


----------



## sabotage erazor (25. April 2020)

Man sollte aber beachten, dass der Rahmen schon sehr groß ausfällt. Bei meinen 1,80m hatte ich auch gedacht, dass ich mindestens M brauche, aber aufgrund der Probefahrten in Bonn und vor allem jetzt, wo ich das Rad fahre,  muss ich sagen für mich passt S perfekt. Hier im Thread gibt es auch einen Hinweis von Seiten Radon selbst, dass es sehr groß ausfällt -einfach mal durchlesen.


----------



## Tbuschi (25. April 2020)

Juuleez schrieb:


> Als ich zb auf dem Canyon Spectral in M von nem Kumpel saß war das aufjedenfall viel zu klein.



@Siegi86 , mein Cragger war Größe L.
Der Rahmen des Cragger ist schon sehr spezifisch.
Bei Radon bekommt man telefonsich, wenn man mehrmals verschiedene Mitarbeiter hat, verschiedene Aussagen.
Die meisten sagen L, andere tendieren zu M.
Die Einschätzung von @Juuleez ist für Ihn bestimmt genau richtig, deshalb keine Kritik an seinem Kommentar.

Da ich das Spectral in L fahre und dieses Bike eine ganz andere Geometrie besitzt, man ist mehr im Bike, meine ich mit dem Cragger zu groß gelegen zu haben. Ich wäre gerne mal das Cragger in M gefahren. Das Cragger in L ist aber ein Langstreckenmoped und lässt sich mit meiner Größe immer noch gut händeln auf den Pfädcher.
Dazu kommt, dass es bei einer langen Tour hervorragend läuft. Da muss ich mim Spectral schon keulen für die selbe Geschwindigkeit. Bergab lassen wir mal den Vergleich ;-)
Meine Einschätzung wäre das L als Tourenmoped und manchmal auf Pfädchen zu benuzten. Die Größe M ist bestimmt mehr für die Pfädcher da kommt man besser rum und hat mehr Spaß im Gelände.
Die Rahmengröße L, wird auf jeden Fall noch wendiger wenn vorne 29 Zoll und hinten 27,5 verbaut wird  

Es ist eine persönliche Einschätzung. Ich wäre gerne das Cragger mal in M gefahren, war aber mit der Größe L voll zufrieden.

Bleibt gesund.


----------



## McDreck (25. April 2020)

sabotage erazor schrieb:


> Man sollte aber beachten, dass der Rahmen schon sehr groß ausfällt. Bei meinen 1,80m hatte ich auch gedacht, dass ich mindestens M brauche, aber aufgrund der Probefahrten in Bonn und vor allem jetzt, wo ich das Rad fahre,  muss ich sagen für mich passt S perfekt. Hier im Thread gibt es auch einen Hinweis von Seiten Radon selbst, dass es sehr groß ausfällt -einfach mal durchlesen.


Ich habe ein Fully mit ähnlicher Geo wie das Cragger in L, bin 180 und muss sagen, das ist überhaupt nicht zu groß. Wegen mir könnte es sogar noch deutlich mehr Reach haben, also gestreckter sein. Wem das Cragger zu groß vorkommt ist einfach noch nie wirklich mit so einer sogenannten "forward geometry" gefahren. Dabei hält man sich grundsätzlich eher mittig auf dem Rad. Was Dir groß vorkommen mag, ist, dass Du im Sitzen vielleicht etwas weiter vorgreifen muss, als Du gewohnt bist. Im Verhältnis zu einem sportlichen XC oder gar Rennrad ist das aber immer noch ziemlich aufrecht. Man beachte aber, dass man für alles, was Spaß macht auf einem MTB, man eh aus dem Sattel geht.


----------



## sabotage erazor (25. April 2020)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, bin bis vor kurzem ein Old School Race Hardtail gefahren- das war gestreckten Fahrposition... ?


----------



## FabianSo (26. April 2020)

@Radon-Bikes: Wird es, sobald das Cragger 7.0 Ende Mai wieder verfügbar ist, die Möglichkeit geben beide Größen (M und L) in Bonn zur Probe zu fahren?

Ist dieses Jahr noch eine Rabattaktion geplant?  

Danke im Voraus


----------



## LinusLixxx (26. April 2020)

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verunsichert aufgrund der Größen- und Erfahrungswerte hier.
Ich bin 176, Beinlänge 80  und hab das Cragger in Größe M bestellt...
Na ich hoffe das passt.


----------



## LinusLixxx (26. April 2020)

wenn ich einmal hier bin: Was haltet ihr von 27,5 umbauen bei dem Cragger?


----------



## Leman (26. April 2020)

LinusLixxx schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verunsichert aufgrund der Größen- und Erfahrungswerte hier.
> Ich bin 176, Beinlänge 80  und hab das Cragger in Größe M bestellt...
> Na ich hoffe das passt.



Das wird passen! Ich bin 178cm  bei 82 cm Beinlänge und fahre M. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (27. April 2020)

LinusLixxx schrieb:


> wenn ich einmal hier bin: Was haltet ihr von 27,5 umbauen bei dem Cragger?



Warum möchtest Du das denn machen?


----------



## Guerill0 (27. April 2020)

LinusLixxx schrieb:


> wenn ich einmal hier bin: Was haltet ihr von 27,5 umbauen bei dem Cragger?



Hab ich testweise mal gemacht (2,6er NN hinten und 2,8er NN vorne). 
Der Rahmen hätte sogar noch problemlos nen breiteren Schlappen aufgenommen. Die Boost 35er nimmt auch noch nen 3,0er locker. 
Rad ist spürbar tiefer, aber auch wendiger und spielerischer. Auch dämpfen die Plus-Reifen spürbar besser. 
Würd' ich für Touren in gröbere Gefilde auch definitv wieder machen. Für die heimische Hügellandschaft bin ich aber mit 29x2,4 mehr als zufrieden und im direkten Vergleich etwas schneller


----------



## Tbuschi (27. April 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Rad ist spürbar tiefer, aber auch wendiger und spielerischer. Auch dämpfen die Plus-Reifen spürbar besser.



Das kann ich bestätigen. 2,6er MM vorne und 2,35er NN hinten auf 27,5er macht das Cragger sehr wendig.
Wie auch schon geschrieben, blieb ich bei den 29er, 2,6er MM vorne und 2,35er HD hinten und hatte damit bei Zahnradprofiltouren weniger Kraftaufwand.

Deshalb hatte ich gefragt. Wenn Du einen 2. Laufradsatz hast immer mal testen.


----------



## LinusLixxx (27. April 2020)

Ich hab keinen zweiten LRS in 27,5, aber wegen der Agilität und Wendigkeit habe ich überlegt es umzubauen.
Ich fahr erstmal so wie es ab Werk kommt und dann schau ich wie es passt.
Ist mein erstes 29er und ich vielleicht fehlt mir da eben die gewohnte Agilität.
Mal sehen.
Danke für den Input!


----------



## FabianSo (27. April 2020)

Gibt es hier jemanden aus NRW, der ein Cragger hat und mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde?
Muss damit gar nicht fahren, stehe momentan nur vor der Entscheidung mir ein Cragger zu holen und weiß nicht ganz, ob bei 188cm und einer kurzen 84er Schrittlänge Größe L passt. 

Seid ihr denn soweit zufrieden mit dem Cragger?


----------



## Roggen (27. April 2020)

Ich habe heute mein Cragger 7.0 geliefert bekommen und bin schon ein paar kleine Runden gefahren. Ich bin 1,78m groß mit 80cm Schrittinnenmaß und fahre Größe M. Passt perfekt, wie angegossen. Ich hatte zuvor Bedenken wegen den großen 29er Rädern. Aber jetzt, nachdem ich damit gefahren bin, bin ich super zufrieden. 
Kleine Kritik auf hohem Niveau: Die Kabelei am Lenker ist nicht wie auf den Produktfotos mit Schrumpfschläuchen gebändigt. Und die Schaltung ist leider nicht besonders gut eingestellt. Beider halb so wild und die ersten Dinge auf meiner To-Do-Liste. Ansonsten ein wirklich tolles Rad. - klettert wie eine Eins, ist super laufruhig. Und die Glanz/Matt-Lackierung ist wirklich was Besonderes. Die Nukeproof Neutron EVO in Orange passen super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leman (27. April 2020)

Roggen schrieb:


> Die Nukeproof Neutron EVO in Orange passen super.


Die hab ich auch! ?


----------



## Tbuschi (28. April 2020)

LinusLixxx schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen zweiten LRS in 27,5, aber wegen der Agilität und Wendigkeit habe ich überlegt es umzubauen.
> Ich fahr erstmal so wie es ab Werk kommt und dann schau ich wie es passt.
> Ist mein erstes 29er und ich vielleicht fehlt mir da eben die gewohnte Agilität.
> Mal sehen.
> Danke für den Input!



Wenn Du es machen solltest, wegen der gewohnten Agilität, hättest dann aber einen zweiten LR's.
Dann könntest Touren und Pfädchen Modus fahren.


----------



## LinusLixxx (28. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Wenn Du es machen solltest, wegen der gewohnten Agilität, hättest dann aber einen zweiten LR's.
> Dann könntest Touren und Pfädchen Modus fahren.



dachte ich verkaufe sie wenn dann gleich, aber so gesehen sinnvoll.


----------



## LinusLixxx (28. April 2020)

@Roggen 

wie lange hast du aufs Bike gewartet?
Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett.


----------



## Roggen (28. April 2020)

LinusLixxx schrieb:


> @Roggen
> 
> wie lange hast du aufs Bike gewartet?
> Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett.



10 Werktage bzw. 2 Wochen. Mittlerweile ist die Größe M aber nicht mehr auf Lager, ist ab KW 22 wieder lieferbar.


----------



## LinusLixxx (28. April 2020)

OH Mann
Das muss ich übersehen haben. Also erstmal vergessen und weiter auf 26" shredden.


----------



## FabianSo (28. April 2020)

Ist hier jemand aus NRW, der das Cragger in Größe M oder L hat, bei dem ich mal Probe sitzen dürfte?


----------



## Jobal (29. April 2020)

Diese Warterei macht mich wahnsinnig, Wetter ist spitze u. das Bike kommt nicht bei


----------



## LinusLixxx (30. April 2020)

Jobal schrieb:


> Diese Warterei macht mich wahnsinnig, Wetter ist spitze u. das Bike kommt nicht bei


 mir gehts genauso.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Mai 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Das wird passen! Ich bin 178cm  bei 82 cm Beinlänge und fahre M. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


Moin, ich hab mal ne frage ich habe nämlich vor mir das Bkke zu holen jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher in Größe S oder M. Ich bin 173 groß und Schrittlänge 80cm. Du bist etwas größer als ich, würdest du sagen das M perfekt für dich ist oder das du fast schon ein bisschen klein für das Rad bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Mai 2020)

LinusLixxx schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verunsichert aufgrund der Größen- und Erfahrungswerte hier.
> Ich bin 176, Beinlänge 80  und hab das Cragger in Größe M bestellt...
> Na ich hoffe das passt.


Hey, kannst du nochmal berichten und mich erwähnen falls es bei dir ankommt ob die größe passt? 
LG


----------



## Jab95 (7. Mai 2020)

Besitzt jemand das Cragger (Version egal) in Größe L, wohnhaft im Raum Hamburg/Lüneburg?
Ich würde sehr gerne mal Probesitzen, auch um ein Gefühl für die Geometrie zu bekommen. Leider in den umliegenden Stores nichts gefunden, was in die Richtung geht.


----------



## Jobal (8. Mai 2020)

Meins ist gestern angekommen 

Größe M passt mir bei 1.80m u. 83er Schrittlänge sehr gut, L wäre definitiv zu groß


----------



## Traxx555 (10. Mai 2020)

Servus, besitzt jemand ein Cragger in M oder L im Raum Regensburg Umkreis 100km? Wäre genial, es mal sehen zu können, da etwas unschlüssig bei 180cm und 82cm Schrittlänge.
Gerade verunsichert mich, weil ich einen sehr langen Reach von 480mm bei meinem Mondraker Foxy in M  durch die Fast Forward Geo gewohnt bin.

Danke bereits!


----------



## AlexjustAlex (10. Mai 2020)

Traxx555 schrieb:


> Servus, besitzt jemand ein Cragger in M oder L im Raum Regensburg Umkreis 100km? Wäre genial, es mal sehen zu können, da etwas unschlüssig bei 180cm und 82cm Schrittlänge.
> Gerade verunsichert mich, weil ich einen sehr langen Reach von 480mm bei meinem Mondraker Foxy in M  durch die Fast Forward Geo gewohnt bin.
> 
> Danke bereits!


Schau mal den Beitrag über dir, hilft vll.


----------



## Traxx555 (10. Mai 2020)

AlexjustAlex schrieb:


> Schau mal den Beitrag über dir, hilft vll.




Hab ich gesehen danke, allerdings ist es denke ich doch Recht individuell je nach Geschmack und was man gewohnt ist. Wie gesagt der Rech vom L ist beispielsweise ja kürzer als bei meinem Mondraker in M. Deswegen etwas die Zweifel am M Cragger. Das Trek Slash 2020 passt mir zum Beispiel auch gut in L, aber doch natürlich etwas anders von der Geo und schwer zu vergleichen.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (10. Mai 2020)

Traxx555 schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen danke, allerdings ist es denke ich doch Recht individuell je nach Geschmack und was man gewohnt ist. Wie gesagt der Rech vom L ist beispielsweise ja kürzer als bei meinem Mondraker in M. Deswegen etwas die Zweifel am M Cragger. Das Trek Slash 2020 passt mir zum Beispiel auch gut in L, aber doch natürlich etwas anders von der Geo und schwer zu vergleichen.


Ja gut musst du selber wissen, laut den Angaben biste genau dazwischen, geh doch einfach zu einen örtlichen Händler und such ein Fahrrad was ähnlichen Reach/Stack und Lenkwinkel hat. Ansonsten wird es ein Blindkauf


----------



## Traxx555 (10. Mai 2020)

AlexjustAlex schrieb:


> Ja gut musst du selber wissen, laut den Angaben biste genau dazwischen, geh doch einfach zu einen örtlichen Händler und such ein Fahrrad was ähnlichen Reach/Stack und Lenkwinkel hat. Ansonsten wird es ein Blindkauf



Da hast du Recht, wobei die Trail Hardtail Bikes leider extrem selten sind bei Herstellern in 29 Zoll. Obwohl ich viel Auswahl hab an Marken und Läden, haben die üblichen wie Giant, Trek (roscoe aber 27,5), Cube, Ghost etc. eigentlich nix in der Bike Kategorie unter 1500 euro.
Bin sonst kein Fan von Versender, da Mal sehe schlechte Erfahrung mit Canyon, aber das Cragger ist eben was ich auch. Ein NS oder Commencal kriegt man leider auch nur online wie es scheint.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (10. Mai 2020)

Traxx555 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, wobei die Trail Hardtail Bikes leider extrem selten sind bei Herstellern in 29 Zoll. Obwohl ich viel Auswahl hab an Marken und Läden, haben die üblichen wie Giant, Trek (roscoe aber 27,5), Cube, Ghost etc. eigentlich nix in der Bike Kategorie unter 1500 euro.
> Bin sonst kein Fan von Versender, da Mal sehe schlechte Erfahrung mit Canyon, aber das Cragger ist eben was ich auch. Ein NS oder Commencal kriegt man leider auch nur online wie es scheint.


Joa also ich hab mein cragger 7.0 für 1.100 bestellt, wasn schnapper wa. Zitat:"aber das Cragger ist eben was ich auch." Was willste mir damit sagen ?. Aber ich glaube das du, wenn du dich auf nen 27.5 draufsetzt das ähnlich sein wird wie das cragger, geht ja darum wie dir die Sitzposition gefällt und net wie hoch du da drauf sitzt, na klar ist das ein bisschen anders aber gut. Ich hab das Cragger auch als mein 1. Richtiges MTB bestellt, fahre grad eins mit felgenbremsen ?. Bin auch Blind reingegangen vom Rahmen her und jetzt warte ich mal nen Monat bis es da ist ?. Hoffentlich passt es mir dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (27. Mai 2020)

Kann mir mal jemand einen Gefallen tun u. bei seinem Cragger die Lenkerbreite messen? Ich komme bei meinem 8.0 auf gigantische 84cm, jedes Mal wenn ich danach mit meinem Fully fahre (78cm Lenker) habe ich das Gefühl auf einem Kinderrad zu sitzen.
Danke und Gruß 

Jobal


----------



## Tbuschi (27. Mai 2020)

Jobal schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen Gefallen tun u. bei seinem Cragger die Lenkerbreite messen? Ich komme bei meinem 8.0 auf gigantische 84cm, jedes Mal wenn ich danach mit meinem Fully fahre (78cm Lenker) habe ich das Gefühl auf einem Kinderrad zu sitzen.
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Jobal



Servus Jobal,

bei mir war der Lenker am Anfang auch extrem breit mit Griffen,
das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Du keine Griffe an dein Rad bauen kannst,
ich hab es wirklich nicht gekonnt  ,
nach mehrmaliger Ausfahrt, hab ich gedacht, du hast doch eigentlich die gleich Breite wie beim Fully.

Ok, dann Griffe gelöst und mit nem dumpfen Schlag war ich dann auch näher dran 

Messen kann ich leider nicht, mein früheres Cragger fährt nun am Bodensee seine Runden.
Vielleicht ist es bei Dir auch so, oder hast Du ohne Griffe gemessen, dann ist es hinfällig.


----------



## efzx (27. Mai 2020)

Jobal schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen Gefallen tun u. bei seinem Cragger die Lenkerbreite messen? Ich komme bei meinem 8.0 auf gigantische 84cm, jedes Mal wenn ich danach mit meinem Fully fahre (78cm Lenker) habe ich das Gefühl auf einem Kinderrad zu sitzen.
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Jobal



Ich habe das 8.0 in L und habe zufällig heute andere Griffe dran gemacht. 
Der Lenker hat an den Enden Markierungen, für das Absägen auf bestimmte Längen. Laut den Markierungen hat meiner 820mm. Gemessen hab ich aber nicht.

Ich überlege auch den lenker auf 800 oder 780 zu kürzen, da es mir auf vielen trails echt zu eng ist mit den Bäumen.


----------



## Jobal (28. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Infos, ich mache heute mal die Griffe ab u. checke ob da noch Luft ist. Ansonsten muss ich kürzen, in engen Trails ist das Teil einfach zu breit


----------



## nitramx (30. Mai 2020)

Wie ist es so mit dem Bike im Flachen zu fahren? Ist das auch gut möglich oder ist das vom Aufbau eher nur etwas für den Berg? Also, Ist damit eine Tour zum Trail ausreichend komfortabel möglich?

Was könnt ihr aus Erfahrung dazu sagen?


----------



## efzx (30. Mai 2020)

Finde das Rad sowohl in der Ebene als auch Berg hoch sehr komfortabel. 

In der Ebene wird man keinen Pace-Rekord aufstellen. Das liegt aber hauptsächlich an dem recht hohen Rollwiederstand der Reifen. Aber bei Bedarf kann man die Reifen ja gegen was schnelleres austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitramx (30. Mai 2020)

Ich war heute in Bonn und war voller Hoffnung, dass die welche auf Lager haben. Die Realität ist aber, dass die noch nicht mal sagen können ob überhaupt noch was rein kommt, so der Verkäufer.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (30. Mai 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Bonn und war voller Hoffnung, dass die welche auf Lager haben. Die Realität ist aber, dass die noch nicht mal sagen können ob überhaupt noch was rein kommt, so der Verkäufer.


Im Internet kannst du es noch kaufen, ab nächster woche wird es verdchickt, ich wart schon seit 3 wochen auf die kommende Woche ?. Die Lieferung dauert ca. 2 wochen. Außerdem hab ich des für 1.100€ bekommen nachdem ich des am Telefon runtergehandelt habe.
LG


----------



## nitramx (30. Mai 2020)

@AlexjustAlex hast du es auf bike-discount.de bestellt? 

Ich habe das irgendwie so verstanden, dass die im Bonner Megastore das Hauptlager für die Radon Bikes sind und deshalb immer Vorrat haben und man es probesitzen kann.

Naja, dann muss ich es im Internet/bike discount bestellen und hoffen dass ich diesen Sommer noch aufs Rad komme.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (30. Mai 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> @AlexjustAlex hast du es auf bike-discount.de bestellt?
> 
> Ich habe das irgendwie so verstanden, dass die im Bonner Megastore das Hauptlager für die Radon Bikes sind und deshalb immer Vorrat haben und man es probesitzen kann.
> 
> Naja, dann muss ich es im Internet/bike discount bestellen und hoffen dass ich diesen Sommer noch aufs Rad komme.


Das Fahrrad wird erst nächste woche zu denen ins Megastore geliefert DENKE ICH und von da wird es zu mir verschickt.
Ja bis mitte Juni ca. müsstest du es kriegen.


----------



## Tbuschi (2. Juni 2020)

So wie ich es verstanden habe hat der MegaStore nichts mit BikeDiscount zu tun.
Der Service am Bike, wenn in Bonn gekauft, passiert auch in Bonn.
Wenn das Bike über BikeDiscount, dann gehen die Vertragshändler die im Netz genannt werden.
Somit verschiedene Lager, schätze ich.


----------



## Pommes01 (2. Juni 2020)

Ich habe im Moment das Cragger 7.0 auch im Blick. Bin Neueinsteiger in Sachen MTB (dank Corona) und im Moment auf einem 15 Jahre alten Haibike Fully unterwegs. Mein Profil passt schon sehr gut auf dieses Bike.

Die Frage ist allerdings, kann ich das als Anfänger tatsächlich blind bestellen? Die nächsten Partner haben alle keines da und Bonn ist tatsächlich zu weit entfernt.


----------



## nitramx (2. Juni 2020)

@Tbuschi bike-discount ist tatsächlich der Betreiber des Megastores in Bonn. Dadurch, dass die Email-Adresse des Megastores eine @Bike-Discount.de Adresse ist und die auf ihrer Webseite schreiben: "Wir [...] führen das gesamte Radon Sortiment. Live, in Farbe und direkt zum mitnehmen!", kam ich auf den Wunschgedanken, dass die auch das Lager sind - ist aber nicht so.

Denen, die das Cragger kaufen möchten, hilft vielleicht noch folgende Info. Ich habe heute eine Antwort-Mail auf eine Bestandanfrage bekommen, die ich Ende letzte Woche an den Megastore geschickt habe. Die schreiben: "[...]Gerne können wir Ihnen das Cragger 8.0 unverbindlich zu uns in den Laden bestellen. Das Cragger 7.0 ist auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage, beträgt die Lieferzeit momentan ca. 14 Tage" - bisschen merkwürdiger Satz  - aber die haben bestimmt grade mega viele Emails zu beantworten.

Und jetzt noch eine Frage: Was habt ihr eigentlich für Pedalen für eure Cragger gekauft? 
Ich habe mir jetzt die hier in Silber dazugeklickt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/katana-x7-s-light-plattformpedale-975858
Die sind vergleichsweise Günstig - vor allem wenn man den Preis pro Gramm vergleicht.


----------



## neiduck (2. Juni 2020)

Die Pedale sind auf den ersten Blick wirklich gut... Leider keine Info dabei wie groß die Standfläche ist... Was man auf jeden Fall schon sagen kann das die ganz schön breit auftragen. die Achse ist ziemlich lang zum Pedalkörper. Gewicht ist mega.. bin gespannt was du meinst wenn die am Bike sind.
Ich fahre die Reverse Escape am Cragger und bin zufrieden


----------



## Pommes01 (6. Juni 2020)

Ich interessiere mich im Moment auch für das Cragger 7.0, da gutes P/L Verhältnis. Ist das für einen MTB Neuling auch zu empfehlen? Im Moment fahren wir auf Schotterwegen und zwischendrinn ein paar Trails. Könnte mir vorstellen, das dass auch mehr wird. (vielleicht aber auch nicht wenn nach Corona weniger Zeit da ist).
Mir wurde jetzt statt dessen das Einsteiger Fully Cube Stereo 120 Race empfohlen, ich hätte als Einsteiger damit mehr Spaß.

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## nitramx (7. Juni 2020)

Meine Meinung ist, dass das Cube lecker aussieht und dass man mit beiden Bikes Spaß haben wird. "mehr Spaß" ist total nichts sagend, weder wahr noch falsch und klingt irgendwie nach Verkäufer-Sprech 

Ich habe früher in Bergisch Gladbach gelebt, wo es relativ viel hügeligen Waldweg mit Wurzeln und Stein gibt. Mit einem Fully hat mir das Fahren mehr Spaß gemacht, als mit einem Hardtail, das ein Freund damals hatte.
Heute lebe ich im Kölner Süden, wo die Strecken wesentlich weicher sind. Deshalb habe ich mich für ein Hardtail entschieden - ich verspreche mir davon einfach weniger Wartungsaufwand und mehr Krafübertragung.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich bin der Meinung das Bike sollte zum Terrain passen, in dem du dich bewegen wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (8. Juni 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Schotterwegen und zwischendrinn ein paar Trails.
> Meinungen dazu?




Preis
Gegend / Einsatzgebiet
Sprünge ?
Wartung
Wetter
Komponenten
Gewicht
Zeitaufwand Pflege

Für mich eher ein sehr persönlicher Faktor, was Du Dir gerne leisten möchtest.
Das Cragger ist ein HARDTail, egal in welchen Gegenden und auf welchen Wegen, man kann dem Teil einiges abverlangen ohne extreme Pflege.


----------



## Pommes01 (8. Juni 2020)

mehr als 1.600 EUR Kaufpreis möchte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Läuft im Endeffekt über Jobbike, da mein Arbeitgeber hier auch noch die Leasingraten bezuschusst. Zusätzlich weiß ich nicht wie das mit dem Mountainbiken nach Corona weiter geht, wenn wieder weniger Freizeit bleibt usw.

Wir klappern im Moment alle Trails der Umgebung ab, Schotterwege hoch, Trails wieder runter. Einsatzgebiet Odenwald. Ich brauch keine High-End Geschichte aber gute Preis/Leistung für einen Einsteiger. Deshalb bin ich auch auf das Cragger gekommen. Die Grundsatzfrage ob Hardtail oder Fully ist noch nicht gefallen. Mein Mitfahrer steht aktuell vor derselben Entscheidung, wir werden deshalb wahrscheinlich ein Hardteil und ein Fully leihen und dann 2x im Tausch dieselbe Strecke fahren. Die einen empfehlen ein Hardtail um von Anfang an eine saubere Technik zu lernen, die anderen empfehlen ein Fully um den Fun Factor zu erhöhen. Ob dann aber ein 1.600 EUR Fully überhaupt Sinn macht ist auch wieder die Frage...


----------



## Sonic_1579 (8. Juni 2020)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage was die Größe betrifft.

Bin 172cm mit SL 81cm.

Ich hätte eigentlich zu Größe M tendiert aber bin unsicher wegen des langen Reaches von 617 mm.
Außerdem hab ich hier im Thread teilweise sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen gelesen.

Mein jetziges altes Cube ist ein CC Fully von 2010 18 Zoll mit Oberrohrlänge 588 aber sehr langem Vorbau mit 100mm und völlig anderer Geometrie.
Auf dem Cube saß ich ziemlich gestreckt und nun möchte ich es etwas aufrechter haben.

Was denkt ihr?
Die Empfehlung von Radon sagt RH 46 cm bzw. 18 Zoll. was soweit ich weiß M sein sollte.

Probefahren geht leider nicht wegen der Entfernung.


----------



## nitramx (9. Juni 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> wir werden deshalb wahrscheinlich ein Hardteil und ein Fully leihen und dann 2x im Tausch dieselbe Strecke fahren.


Cool! Wenn ihr das machen solltet, würde mich dein Bericht dazu echt interessieren. ?


----------



## Roggen (16. Juni 2020)

Jobal schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen Gefallen tun u. bei seinem Cragger die Lenkerbreite messen? Ich komme bei meinem 8.0 auf gigantische 84cm, ...


Ich habe ein Cragger in Größe M und komme auf 80 cm Lenkerbreite.



nitramx schrieb:


> Wie ist es so mit dem Bike im Flachen zu fahren? Ist das auch gut möglich oder ist das vom Aufbau eher nur etwas für den Berg? Also, Ist damit eine Tour zum Trail ausreichend komfortabel möglich?


"Ausreichend" ist genau die Einschätzung, die ich zu der Frage treffen würde.



Pommes01 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings, kann ich das als Anfänger tatsächlich blind bestellen?


Ob Du dir ein Fully oder Hardtail kaufen solltest, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Für 1600 bist Du eigentlich schon im Fully-Einsteiger-Preisbereich. Ich kann dir aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, was mit dem Cragger auf dich zukommen könnte:
Also ich musste nach der Lieferung den Lenker, die Gangschaltung und Bremsen richtig einstellen (letzteres hab ich immernoch nicht richtig hinbekommen), die Federgabel entsprechend meines Gewichts aufpumpen und das Cockpit entsprechend meiner Hände umarrangieren (Bremsen nach innen, Schalter nach außen).
Außerdem find ich den Lack nicht besonders robust, habe schon den ersten kleinen Abplatzer nach einem ungeplantem Kontakt mit Werkzeug. Im Gegensatz zu den Bildern im Netz kam mein Cragger auch ohne Schrumpfschläuche um die Kabelei am Cockpit.



Sonic_1579 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin 172cm mit SL 81cm.
> ...
> Was denkt ihr?
> Die Empfehlung von Radon sagt RH 46 cm bzw. 18 Zoll. was soweit ich weiß M sein sollte.



Für mich mit 178/80 fühlt sich mein Cragger in Größe M eher etwas groß als etwas klein an (minimal). Mit deinen Maßen würde ich deshalb tendenziell eher die S nehmen. Da hast Du ein bisschen mehr Schrittfreiheit im Stand (ist bei M mit 80/81 eher knapp) und bist beim Oberkörper weniger gestreckt. Aber schau ruhig mal die letzten Seiten durch, da haben einige Leute was zur Größe ihres Cragger berichtet, ich glaube sogar jemand, der mit dir vergleichbar war.


----------



## THXY (16. Juni 2020)

178, SL82 Cragger M passt genau, aber viel kleiner sollte man imho nicht sein


----------



## Jobal (17. Juni 2020)

Weil die Frage bez. der Tourentauglichkeit ein paar Mal kam. Das Cragger 8.0 ist ab Werk zwar tourentauglich aber nicht tourenfreundlich. Das liegt aus meiner Sicht an den Reifen, die Maxxis DHF/DHR Exo+ sind sackschwer (1075gr/955gr) und haben einen Rollwiderstand jenseits von gut und böse. Wer nicht ständig in felsenbesetztem Terrain mit Mach 3 unterwegs ist, kann mit trailtauglichen Mänteln locker 500-700gr sparen und ist mit deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand significant entspannter unterwegs. Ich habe mir zu dem Zweck mal spasseshalber einen Alternativ LR Satz zusammengestellt und komme damit auf 1000gr weniger Gewicht.

Bezüglich Lenkerbreite, offiziell ist mein Lenker 82cm breit, aber gemessen komme ich immer noch auf 84cm, auch wenn ich die Griffe mit Haarspray und Gummihammer montiere. Ist aber inzwischen kein Problem mehr, habe einfach meine anderen Bikes auf breitere Lenker umgerüstet 

Gruß Jobal


----------



## AlexjustAlex (17. Juni 2020)

THXY schrieb:


> 178, SL82 Cragger M passt genau, aber viel kleiner sollte man imho nicht sein


Naja, ich habe das cragger 7 in größe M bestellt, bin 174/79 und es passt noch genau, ich kann zwar den dropper post nicht auf Anschlag rauslassen aber so tief ist der auch nicht das es aussieht als wäre ich zu klein für das Rad. Ich werd eh noch 2-3cm wachsen. Ich hab mal in die Zukunft gedacht. Des einzige was mich gerade "stört" ist das die handgelenke zumindest links etwas wehtun, vll muss ich diesbezüglich noch was am cockpit umstellen.


----------



## FabianSo (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir vor knapp 3 Monaten das Cragger 7.0 zur Ansicht bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war KW 21. Seitdem leider keine Reaktion mehr vom Bike-Discount.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexjustAlex (19. Juni 2020)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor knapp 3 Monaten das Cragger 7.0 zur Ansicht bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war KW 21. Seitdem leider keine Reaktion mehr vom Bike-Discount.


Dann hockst du dich hin und kümmerst dich mal drum


----------



## FabianSo (20. Juni 2020)

Ach und du denkst ich hätte denen keine Mail geschrieben oder versucht anzurufen?


----------



## aligo (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin letztes WE in Bonn vorbeigekommen und wollte mir im megastore das Cragger 7.0 ansehen. Es war kein einziges mehr da :-I Lieferzeit gem. Homepage in Größe S vier Wochen, wobei ich im Laden jede Menge bestellte andere Räder von Anfang April gesehen habe, vermute daher dass das wesentlich länger dauern würde.
Darüber hinaus würde ich das Rad gerne Mal probefahren. Liest zufällig jemand aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet mit, der ein Cragger 7.0 in S hat und mich Mal ne Runde drehen lässt?


----------



## nitramx (1. Juli 2020)

Mein Cragger ist am Montag angekommen. So richtig ausfahren konnte ich es bis jetzt noch nicht, nur bisschen im flachen Wald.

Zur Grösenfrage: der Rahmen ist M, ich bin 1.84m, 0,84m.  Es passt sehr gut. Wenn der Sattel ganz rausgefahren ist, dann kann ich das Bein FAST ganz durchstrecken - also da ich nicht mehr wachsen werde ist das quasi perfekt.

Den Lenker habe ich heute um 4cm gekürzt, weil mir die 820cm viel zu viel gewesen sind. Also ich schätze jetzt mal wer so nen Bürohemd ist wie ich, wird den Lenker sehr wahrscheinlich auch kürzen wollen (hat sehr gut mit einem Rohrschneider aus dem Baumarkt für 20 EUR funktioniert)

Hier ein paar Bilder ?


----------



## Sonic_1579 (3. Juli 2020)

Meins ist auch angekommen in M und es passt sehr gut mit SL ca. 80. Wenn man die Schrauben vom hinteren Getränkehalter entfernt geht das Sattelrohr tiefer. Hab gut 1cm aus dem Rahmen raus und kann die Stütze voll ausfahren...


----------



## fosl (6. Juli 2020)

So, ich schließe mich dem Club der Cragger Besitzer dann auch an. Hatte mir das Cragger zur Testfahrt in den Megastore ganz unverbindlich bestellen lassen, Größe M bei 176/82 und hab es Freitag dann auch direkt mitgenommen. Fühlte mich direkt wohl auf dem Bike.  Konnte das Bike bisher erst einmal auf eine 35 km Tour ausführen, aber fühlt sich schon richtig gut an. Bin mit meiner Wahl zufrieden.

Jetzt kommt allerdings doch ein 'Aber'. Einstellungen an DVO Federgabel hätte ich mir besser gewünscht. Klar auch, ich bin Einsteiger und die Erfahrung fehlt. Beim HSC hab ich dennoch beim besten Willen keine Clicks gefühlt. Und die OTT-Einstellung hat mich verunsichert, zwei kleine Punkte auf Adjuster und Gabelgehäuse hätten doch geholfen, so dass man direkt sieht, wann eine volle Umdrehung durch ist. Hab letztlich vor der Einstellung je einen Punkt auf beides gemacht, so das ich sehen konnte, wann eine Umdrehung durch ist. Hab trotzdem dann mitgezählt.

Hier aber auch direkt eine Frage an alle 8.0 Mitfahrer: 
Bis auf den Luftdruck hatte ich eigentlich nicht das Gefühl, dass weitere Einstellungen an der Gabel schon vorgenommen wurden. Druck hatte ich vorher auch abgelassen. OTT konnte ich jedoch bei erstmaliger Einstellung dann noch 2 Klicks weiter gegen den Uhrzeiger drehen, erst mit dem 3. Klick wurde es dann merklich sehr schwerfällig. Das macht mich misstrauisch. Soll das so sein oder (was ich irgendwie eher vermute) wurde der Einsteller des OTT doch schon zuvor um 2 Klicks gedreht (dann ja allerdings fehlerhaft, da ja keine volle Umdrehung)? Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. Je nachdem wird dann schnell eine Korrektur bei mir nötig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## efzx (6. Juli 2020)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl!
Zur DVO: (habe das 8.0 in L mit 83kg)

Die *HSC* klicks spürt man nicht, das ist scheinbar normal. Kommt evtl. mit der Zeit. Der Funktion tut das aber keinen Abbruch. Ich habe es mal ausgerechnet aus der maximalen Anzahl Umdrehungen und maximalen Klicks laut setup guide: Ich glaube ein Klick ist ca ne 6tel Umdrehung. Also bewegt man sich normalerweise in einem relativ kleinen Bereich von ganz offen. Ich hatte am Anfang auch den Fehler gemacht und die hsc viel zu weit zu, eben wegen den nicht merklichen Klicks. Falls du nicht viel mehr als 80 kg wiegst würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal die hsc ganz offen lassen und dann auf dem trail testen und dabei die hsc in sehr kleinen Schritten zu drehen.

*OTT*: Vor dem Einstellen erst die Luft aus der Gabel lassen so wie es glaube ich unten am Einsteller auch steht. Dann fühlen sich eigentlich alle Klicks gleich an. Wegen den ganzen Umdrehungen meint dvo glaube ich nur, dass man einen groß genügen Schritt machen soll beim Finden des Setups. Also das man wegen 1-2 Klicks OTT noch keinen merklichen Unterschied hat. Es ist aber auch erlaubt nur einzelne Klicks zu verstellen für die Fein-Einstellung. Die Klicks sind ja da um benutzt zu werden und man kann auch nicht viel falsch machen weil man damit nur eine Feder vorspannt. Bin mir da aber auch nicht 1000% sicher. 

Wenn du nach Infos suchst im Netz such auch nach der dvo diamond. Die ist stärker verbreitet und hat fast die gleiche Dämpfungseinheit verbaut mit identischen Mechanismen. 

Mein Setup für Trail:
Luftdruck: ±95psi
OTT: 6-7 (Umdrehungen von offen) 
Rebound:12-13 (Klicks von offen) 
LSC: 1
HSC: 1-2 (also maximal ne Drittel Umdrehung von offen) 

Insgesamt finde ich die Gabel übrigens echt überragend!!


----------



## fosl (6. Juli 2020)

efzx schrieb:


> Die *HSC* klicks spürt man nicht, das ist scheinbar normal. Kommt evtl. mit der Zeit. Der Funktion tut das aber keinen Abbruch. Ich habe es mal ausgerechnet aus der maximalen Anzahl Umdrehungen und maximalen Klicks laut setup guide: Ich glaube ein Klick ist ca ne 6tel Umdrehung.



DAS ist auf jeden Fall erst einmal eine Angabe, mit der man arbeiten kann.  Danke, werd ich morgen dann nochmal einstellen, hab ich dann nämlich Stand jetzt viel zu weit gedreht.



efzx schrieb:


> *OTT*: Vor dem Einstellen erst die Luft aus der Gabel lassen so wie es glaube ich unten am Einsteller auch steht. Dann fühlen sich eigentlich alle Klicks gleich an.



Hatte ich tatsächlich beachtet. Den Hinweis an der Gabel hatte ich nach dem ersten Klick noch entdeckt. ?



efzx schrieb:


> Wegen den ganzen Umdrehungen meint dvo glaube ich nur, dass man einen groß genügen Schritt machen soll beim Finden des Setups. Also das man wegen 1-2 Klicks OTT noch keinen merklichen Unterschied hat. *Es ist aber auch erlaubt nur einzelne Klicks zu verstellen für die Fein-Einstellung*. Die Klicks sind ja da um benutzt zu werden und man kann auch nicht viel falsch machen weil man damit nur eine Feder vorspannt. Bin mir da aber auch nicht 1000% sicher.



Und genau da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Im Set up Guide wird ja zumindest recht deutlich gesagt: _Make sure that you always adjust the OTT 1 full rotation at a time, NOT 1 click. _Würde auch irgendwie erklären, weshalb im Set up Guide von 11 Stufen und nicht xx Klicks gesprochen wird. Andererseits frag ich mich dann auch, worin der Sinn der einzelnen Klicks dazwischen liegen würde, wenn die nicht benutzt werden sollen/dürfen. Außerdem hätte ich dann auch einen Hinweis an der Gabel erwartet, wenn man damit recht einfach irgendwelche Schäden anrichten würde...den Hinweis wegen Luftdruck gibts ja schließlich auch an der Gabel.

OTT ist jetzt bislang auch bei mir bei 6-7. Bleibt jetzt auch erst einmal so. 

Edit: Für diejenigen, die es interessiert noch etwas ausführlicher: War zweimal im Megastore. Beim ersten Mal war kein Cragger vor Ort. Habs dann an dem Tag in den Store zum Testfahren bestellen lassen. Hat nur etwas mehr als 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert und wurd sogar per Anruf mitgeteilt. Angekündigt waren eigentlich 2-3 Wochen. Ging also super fix und das Bike konnte, wie gesagt, direkt mit. Hätt's mir nicht gefallen, wärs ohne Probleme da geblieben. Könnte ja für den ein oder anderen eine Option sein, wenn's nicht zu weit nach Bonn ist.


----------



## nitramx (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe seit gestern ein Knacken bei Belastung der Kurbel. Es scheint aber nicht aus dem Tretlager zu kommen und auch die Pedalen sind es nicht. Es ist zwar schwer zu lokalisieren aber ich glaube es ist der Rahmen. Ich kann das Knacken auch beliebig reproduzieren, indem ich mit der Hand Druck auf eine Kurbel ausübe.

Hat das vielleicht auch jemand oder hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gestern ein Knacken bei Belastung der Kurbel. Es scheint aber nicht aus dem Tretlager zu kommen und auch die Pedalen sind es nicht. Es ist zwar schwer zu lokalisieren aber ich glaube es ist der Rahmen. Ich kann das Knacken auch beliebig reproduzieren, indem ich mit der Hand Druck auf eine Kurbel ausübe.
> 
> Hat das vielleicht auch jemand oder hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


Ich hab genau das gleiche seit 3 Tagen, ich hab schon geschaut und es kommt aufjedenfall unten von der Kurbel. Aber auch NUR wenn ich reintrete deswegen denk ich das da was nicht stimmt. Bei dir weiß ich das leider nicht.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gestern ein Knacken bei Belastung der Kurbel. Es scheint aber nicht aus dem Tretlager zu kommen und auch die Pedalen sind es nicht. Es ist zwar schwer zu lokalisieren aber ich glaube es ist der Rahmen. Ich kann das Knacken auch beliebig reproduzieren, indem ich mit der Hand Druck auf eine Kurbel ausübe.
> 
> Hat das vielleicht auch jemand oder hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


Am besten zu nen Radon Service Partner und denn mal schauen lassen, vll haste ja nen defekt :/


----------



## efzx (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Knacken bei Belastung der Kurbeln. Kam bei mir auch direkt nach ein paar Wochen Fahrt. 
Für mich fühlt es sich so an, als käme es doch vom Tretlager. 
Ich habe das Problem auf pressfit geschoben und hatte bisher keine Lust mich damit auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## nitramx (7. Juli 2020)

AlexjustAlex schrieb:


> Am besten zu nen Radon Service Partner und denn mal schauen lassen, vll haste ja nen defekt :/


Das werde ich wohl leider machen müssen, wenn ich den Grund nicht weiter auf die Spur komme  

Ich nehme später mal ein kleines Video auf, wo das zu sehen und zu hören ist. Dann können wir schauen ob es bei uns das gleiche zu sein scheint.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl leider machen müssen, wenn ich den Grund nicht weiter auf die Spur komme
> 
> Ich nehme später mal ein kleines Video auf, wo das zu sehen und zu hören ist. Dann können wir schauen ob es bei uns das gleiche zu sein scheint.


Alles klar ? machen wa so


----------



## efzx (7. Juli 2020)

fosl schrieb:


> Und genau da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Im Set up Guide wird ja zumindest recht deutlich gesagt: _Make sure that you always adjust the OTT 1 full rotation at a time, NOT 1 click. _Würde auch irgendwie erklären, weshalb im Set up Guide von 11 Stufen und nicht xx Klicks gesprochen wird. Andererseits frag ich mich dann auch, worin der Sinn der einzelnen Klicks dazwischen liegen würde, wenn die nicht benutzt werden sollen/dürfen. Außerdem hätte ich dann auch einen Hinweis an der Gabel erwartet, wenn man damit recht einfach irgendwelche Schäden anrichten würde...den Hinweis wegen Luftdruck gibts ja schließlich auch an der Gabel.


Nochmal zum OTT:
Bei folgendem Video von DVO bei 2:00 min steht:
"make full 360 Rotations. Fine tune with clicks"




Das Video ist zwar 5 Jahre alt aber ich denke man macht nichts falsch wenn man nicht exakt ganze Umdrehungen macht.
Ich glaube der Hinweis kommt daher dass man insgesamt mehr als 60 Klicks hat und deswegen ein Zählen der einzelnen Klicks nerviger ist als das von Umdrehungen.


----------



## neiduck (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gestern ein Knacken bei Belastung der Kurbel. Es scheint aber nicht aus dem Tretlager zu kommen und auch die Pedalen sind es nicht. Es ist zwar schwer zu lokalisieren aber ich glaube es ist der Rahmen. Ich kann das Knacken auch beliebig reproduzieren, indem ich mit der Hand Druck auf eine Kurbel ausübe.
> 
> Hat das vielleicht auch jemand oder hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?



Hatte ich auch am 2019er 8.0..
Prüfe mal die Befestigung des Schaltauges zum Rahmen, diese Verbindung ist meist locker.
Demontieren und gut gefettet wieder einbauen.. dann sollte Ruhe sein.
Befestigung Schaltwerk zum Schaltauge ist auch meist nicht so fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitramx (7. Juli 2020)

Hier ein kurzes Video von dem Knacken. Ist es bei euch das gleiche?


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Video von dem Knacken. Ist es bei euch das gleiche?


Lass Knacken ??. Ehm also des geräusch ist bei mir gleich, ABER nur veim Kurbeln ich muss mal schauen ob wrnn ich des wie du mach auch solche geräusche macht. Ich meld mich ?


----------



## Orwell (7. Juli 2020)

Das Knacken kommt sehr gern von den Directmount Kettenblättern, wenn die 3 Schrauben nicht ganz fest sind. Vor allem wenn man Kettenblätter von anderen Anbietern wie absoluteblack fährt, die haben auf der Verzahnung deutlich mehr Spiel als die Originalen. Kettenblatt abmachen, saubermachen, etwas Montagepaste für Carbon dazwischen (solche die die Reibung erhöht) und dann die Schrauben ordentlich festziehen.


----------



## nitramx (7. Juli 2020)

neiduck schrieb:


> Prüfe mal die Befestigung des Schaltauges zum Rahmen,


OK,  das war es ? die Kreuzschlitzschraube war tatsächlich relativ locker und nun ist das knacken weg.

Ich konnte schwören, dass das Knacken aus Richtung Steuerrohr kommt. Schon heftig wie der Rahmen den Schall scheinbar weitergeleitet hat.
Danke für eure Tips


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> OK,  das wäre es ? die Kreuzschlitz schraube war tatsächlich relativ locker und nun ist das knacken weg.
> 
> Ich konnte schwören, dass das Knacken aus Richtung Steuerrohr kommt. Schon heftig wie der Rahmen den Schall scheinbar weitergeleitet hat.
> Danke für eure Tips


Wo is der kreuzschlitz? Interessant...


----------



## nitramx (7. Juli 2020)

AlexjustAlex schrieb:


> Wo is der kreuzschlitz?


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

Hö für was isn die da? ? trz danke dir


----------



## efzx (7. Juli 2020)

Die Schraube schraubt das Schaltauge an den Rahmen.
Also bei mir liegt das knacken definitiv nicht am Schaltauge...


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

efzx schrieb:


> Die Schraube schraubt das Schaltauge an den Rahmen.
> Also bei mir liegt das knacken definitiv nicht am Schaltauge...


Asoo ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitramx (7. Juli 2020)

efzx schrieb:


> Also bei mir liegt das knacken definitiv nicht am Schaltauge...


Hast du mal die Sattelstütze geprüft? Ich habe eben auch die Stütze etwas aus dem Rahmen gezogen, den Dreck (feiner Sand in Fett) entfernt und wieder auf selber Höhe wie vorher befestigt. 
Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich nicht ganz ausschließen, dass vielleicht die Sattelstütze die schuldige war, weil ich die gleichzeitig mit dem Schaltauge bearbeitet habe.


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Sattelstütze geprüft? Ich habe eben auch die Stütze etwas aus dem Rahmen gezogen, den Dreck (feiner Sand in Fett) entfernt und wieder auf selber Höhe wie vorher befestigt.
> Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich nicht ganz ausschließen, dass vielleicht die Sattelstütze die schuldige war, weil ich die gleichzeitig mit dem Schaltauge bearbeitet habe.


Kann ja net sein du hast ja vorhin druck auf die Kurbel im Video gemacht.


----------



## efzx (7. Juli 2020)

Bei mir knackt es auch wenn ich im Stehen in die Pedale trete. Also vermute ich, dass es nicht an der Sattelstütze liegt. Aber ich probiere die Sattelstütze auch auf jeden Fall mal aus. 
Das ist ja das schöne wenn es knackt. Es kann ungefähr an allem liegen und kommt nie daher wo man vom Gehör her denken würde....


----------



## EinEnglander (7. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mit meinem 2019 8.0 ein ähnlich knarrendes Geräusch. Ich habe es gelöst, indem ich dort geschmiert habe, wo die Hinterachse auf den Rahmen trifft (auf beiden Seiten) und auch unter dem Schaltauge.

Bei meiner letzten Fahrt hatte ich mehr Knarren, also entfernte ich die Kurbelgarnitur, um die Schnittstelle zwischen Kettenblatt und Kurbel zu reinigen, zu fetten und festzuziehen. Dann bemerkte ich, dass das DUB-Tretlager-Mittelrohr nicht installiert war und einer der blauen O-Ringe gerissen war, beide ab Werk!

Scheint, ich bin nicht allein:






						Probleme mit SRAM DUB Innenlager
					

Hallo Forum!   ich habe mir vor kurzem gebraucht ein Radon Skeen Trail 2019 Al zugelegt. Leider hatte ich bereits nach ein paar Touren ein unschönes Knartzen, welches eindeutig dem Tretlager zugewiesen werden konnte (regelmäßig, nach jeder Achsumdrehung auftretendes Geräusch).   Daraufhin habe...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## AlexjustAlex (7. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Sattelstütze geprüft? Ich habe eben auch die Stütze etwas aus dem Rahmen gezogen, den Dreck (feiner Sand in Fett) entfernt und wieder auf selber Höhe wie vorher befestigt.
> Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich nicht ganz ausschließen, dass vielleicht die Sattelstütze die schuldige war, weil ich die gleichzeitig mit dem Schaltauge bearbeitet habe.


Kann ja net sein du hast ja vorhin druck auf die Kurbel im Video gemacht. 


EinEnglander schrieb:


> Scheint, ich bin nicht allein


Och alter wasn scheiß  muss das sein


----------



## Oshiki (8. Juli 2020)

Gibt es eine Information wann das 7.0 in M wieder verfügbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (9. Juli 2020)

Frage in die Runde, wie empfindet ihr die Griffe am Cragger 8.0? Ich finde die Teile steinhart, absolut ungedämpft u. teilweise schon recht unangenehm bei harten Trails. Zwar sehr griffig aber ultrahart....

Gruß Jobal


----------



## nitramx (9. Juli 2020)

Fährst du die harten Trails mit Handschuhen? 
Ich finde die Griffe ziemlich gut, weil die sehr griffig und nicht zu dick sind, wenn man Handschuhe an hat.
Allerdings habe ich den Lenker etwas drehen müssen, weil der bei Lieferung so montiert war, dass der Griffbereich einen für mich ungünstigen Winkel hatte, soass mir die Hände wehtaten.


----------



## efzx (9. Juli 2020)

Jobal schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde, wie empfindet ihr die Griffe am Cragger 8.0? Ich finde die Teile steinhart, absolut ungedämpft u. teilweise schon recht unangenehm bei harten Trails. Zwar sehr griffig aber ultrahart....
> 
> Gruß Jobal


Die sdg Griffe finde ich furchtbar. Viel zu hart und ich habe auch zu große Hände für so dünne Griffe. Ich habe jetzt die ergon ge1 dran. 

Nach einigem rumprobieren habe ich auch gemerkt, dass gepolsterte Handschuhe nicht sinnvoll sind für mich. Fahre jetzt mit dünnen und ungepolsterten Handschuhen oder ganz ohne.
Mit gepolsterten Handschuhen verkrampfen meinem Gefühl nach die Hände viel schneller. Man muss fester zupacken um den Lenker sicher zu halten weil sich die Gel- oder Polster-Schicht bewegt und verdreht zwischen Hand und Griff. Kann jedem nur raten das mal auszuprobieren. 

Ich habe außerdem einen anderen Sattel montiert, da der verbaute sdg Sattel viel (!!!) zu schmal ist für mich (fahre 14cm sattel breite). 

Man merkt schon dass Radon hier gespart hat. Aber ich finde das eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, weil die Kontaktpunkte wie Griffe und Sattel super individuell sind. D. h. auch wenn ein teurer sattel verbaut ist kann es sein dass er einem am Ende nicht passt. 

Die Griffe sind aber unter aller Sau


----------



## fosl (9. Juli 2020)

Jobal schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde, wie empfindet ihr die Griffe am Cragger 8.0? Ich finde die Teile steinhart, absolut ungedämpft u. teilweise schon recht unangenehm bei harten Trails. Zwar sehr griffig aber ultrahart....
> 
> Gruß Jobal



Fällt mir nach 3 Fahrten noch schwer, für mich endgültig zu entscheiden. Sind in jedem Fall sehr griffig, aber auch sehr hart und auf Dauer ohne Handschuhe unbequem. Mal schauen, ob ich noch damit warm werde, sonst werden's bei mir auch Ergon GE1 oder GA3.


----------



## Jobal (9. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre mit sehr dünnen Handschuhen, habe aber damit weder bei Odi, Ergon o. Reverse Griffen Probleme, nur bei diesen Teilen, ich werde sie mal auswechseln u. berichten.

Gruss Jobal


----------



## Orwell (19. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mir am 2.7. ein Cragger 8.0 in M bestellt. Am 9.7. wurde es versendet und ist am 13.7. mit der Spedition angeliefert wurden. Am Freitag habe ich dann den Lenker gekürzt, ein paar Ergon GE1 Griffe montiert und nen SQlab 611 active. Die originalen Teile gehen ja mal gar nicht, grauenhaft. Bin auch am WE gleich zwei Runden damit gedreht. Ich hatte auch direkt ein tierisches Knacken wenn ich etwas mehr Kraft auf die Pedale gegeben habe. Bei mir hat das anziehen der Hinterradachse auf das angegebene Drehmoment Abhilfe geschafft.

Fand es interessant, dass das Bike praktisch komplett zusammengebaut ankommt. Das kannte ich so bisher noch nicht. Aufbauqualität war ganz in Ordnung. Schaltung und Bremsen waren vernünftig eingestellt und die Gabel hatte auch den passenden Druck. Unzufrieden war ich mit der Verlegung des Schaltzugs zwischen Tretlager und Schaltwerk. Dort habe ich 10cm(!!!) Außenhülle kürzen können, damit es so verlegt war wie gedacht. Die Hülle von der Vario hab ich auch noch einige Centimeter gekürzt, aber das ist ja recht individuell je nach Sattelauszug. Ansonsten geht das Bike echt super. Die Maxxis kommen mir im Vergleich zur Magic Mary in soft auf Teer ziemlich zäh vor.


----------



## nitramx (19. Juli 2020)

Orwell schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das anziehen der Hinterradachse auf das ang


Jap, kann ich auch bestätigen. Nachdem ich beim ersten Anfall von Knacken nur das Schaltauge fester angezogen habe und es danach ziemlich schnell wieder angefangen  hat zu knacken, habe Ich die Achse gefettet, Montagepaste aufs Gewinde und ordnungsgemäß angezogen (war ziemlich leicht angezogen bei Lieferung) - nach 90km ist nun immernoch Ruhe


----------



## nitramx (25. Juli 2020)

trab999 schrieb:


> Durfte heute mein Cragger 7.0 abholen. Auf dem Rahmen steht "Bike Category 4".



Habe ich grade eher zufällig gelesen. War das bei dem 2019 Model noch anders?
Kategorie 3 ist für das Bike echt merkwürdig, finde ich. Damit darf ich streng genommen nicht mal das Vorderrad in die Luft bringen, geschweige denn springen.

Wenn es das wirklich mal mit 4 gegeben hat und es nun auf 3 gestuft wurde, dann gab es wohl Vorfälle in der Vergangenheit ?


----------



## efzx (25. Juli 2020)

Orwell schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir am 2.7. ein Cragger 8.0 in M bestellt. Am 9.7. wurde es versendet und ist am 13.7. mit der Spedition angeliefert wurden. Am Freitag habe ich dann den Lenker gekürzt, ein paar Ergon GE1 Griffe montiert und nen SQlab 611 active. Die originalen Teile gehen ja mal gar nicht, grauenhaft. Bin auch am WE gleich zwei Runden damit gedreht. Ich hatte auch direkt ein tierisches Knacken wenn ich etwas mehr Kraft auf die Pedale gegeben habe. Bei mir hat das anziehen der Hinterradachse auf das angegebene Drehmoment Abhilfe geschafft.
> 
> Fand es interessant, dass das Bike praktisch komplett zusammengebaut ankommt. Das kannte ich so bisher noch nicht. Aufbauqualität war ganz in Ordnung. Schaltung und Bremsen waren vernünftig eingestellt und die Gabel hatte auch den passenden Druck. Unzufrieden war ich mit der Verlegung des Schaltzugs zwischen Tretlager und Schaltwerk. Dort habe ich 10cm(!!!) Außenhülle kürzen können, damit es so verlegt war wie gedacht. Die Hülle von der Vario hab ich auch noch einige Centimeter gekürzt, aber das ist ja recht individuell je nach Sattelauszug. Ansonsten geht das Bike echt super. Die Maxxis kommen mir im Vergleich zur Magic Mary in soft auf Teer ziemlich zäh vor.



Das Problem mit dem VIEL zu langen Schaltzug kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Im Auslieferungszustand war es quasi fast nicht fahrbar, weil ich mit der Ferse an der Schaltzughülle hängen geblieben bin:


----------



## efzx (25. Juli 2020)

Anderes Thema:
Hat schon jemand am L-Rahmen eine neue Dropper eingebaut? 
Und hat jemand zufällig die maximale Einstecktiefe parat?
Ich hab mal außen entlang gemessen bis zur oberen Schraube für den Flaschenhalter: ca. 285mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitramx (25. Juli 2020)

efzx schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem VIEL zu langen Schaltzug kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Im Auslieferungszustand war es quasi fast nicht fahrbar, weil ich mit der Ferse an der Schaltzughülle hängen geblieben bin:
> Anhang anzeigen 1088184



Für mich funktioniert ein Kabelbinder


----------



## CedGauche (25. Juli 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Habe ich grade eher zufällig gelesen. War das bei dem 2019 Model noch anders?
> Kategorie 3 ist für das Bike echt merkwürdig, finde ich. Damit darf ich streng genommen nicht mal das Vorderrad in die Luft bringen, geschweige denn springen.
> 
> Wenn es das wirklich mal mit 4 gegeben hat und es nun auf 3 gestuft wurde, dann gab es wohl Vorfälle in der Vergangenheit ?


Unser Cragger 8.0 2019 hat auch noch Kategorie 4 Aufkleber, haben es im Januar 2020 bekommen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen warum es nun 3 sein sollte, wenn ich z.B. den Rahmen mit dem Cat 3 Jealous vergleiche, hat das Cragger nicht nur die 30% mehr Federweg und die viel bessere Gabel, sondern auch den flacheren Lenkwinkel und den stabileren Rahmen, dazu breitere Reifen und mehr Maulweite der Felgen.

Ich denke hier geht es eher um Haftung bzw. rechtliche Fragen.


----------



## Orwell (26. Juli 2020)

efzx schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem VIEL zu langen Schaltzug kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Im Auslieferungszustand war es quasi fast nicht fahrbar, weil ich mit der Ferse an der Schaltzughülle hängen geblieben bin:
> Anhang anzeigen 1088184



Bei mir hing der Schaltzug im Kettenblatt  



nitramx schrieb:


> Für mich funktioniert ein Kabelbinder



Ich würde mir die 10min Zeit nehmen und das ordentlich machen. Mag auch mit nem Kabelbinder gehen, aber eine saubere Verlegung sieht schon viel ansprechender aus.


----------



## nitramx (7. August 2020)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wo man Schaltaugen für das Cragger beziehen kann, außer bei Bike-discount?

Leider ist mein schaltauge verbogen worden und bei bc ist das 10240 axh grade nicht lieferbar (das auf der radon Webseite verlinkt ist) . Es gibt da noch das 2090 axh, passt das auch? @Radon-Bikes


----------



## Oshiki (7. August 2020)

Oft passen bei Radon auch die Schaltaugen von Cube


----------



## Orwell (7. August 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Weiß vielleicht jemand wo man Schaltaugen für das Cragger beziehen kann, außer bei Bike-discount?
> 
> Leider ist mein schaltauge verbogen worden und bei bc ist das 10240 axh grade nicht lieferbar (das auf der radon Webseite verlinkt ist) . Es gibt da noch das 2090 axh, passt das auch? @Radon-Bikes



Das Cragger ist doch auch direkt in der Beschreibung von dem Schaltauge mit aufgeführt...  https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-kurz-82179


----------



## efzx (7. August 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> Weiß vielleicht jemand wo man Schaltaugen für das Cragger beziehen kann, außer bei Bike-discount?
> 
> Leider ist mein schaltauge verbogen worden und bei bc ist das 10240 axh grade nicht lieferbar (das auf der radon Webseite verlinkt ist) . Es gibt da noch das 2090 axh, passt das auch? @Radon-Bikes


Ich hatte vor 1-2 Monaten auch ein neues gebraucht. Bei Bike discount war ebenfalls nicht lieferbar. Habe dann dem Radon Support direkt geschrieben. Haben mir unkompliziert und schnell ein neues geschickt gegen Rechnung.


----------



## nitramx (7. August 2020)

OK, danke für die Infos. Habs mir dann mal bestellt. Wundert mich aber etwas, dass die beiden Schaltaugen anscheinend identisch sind aber im Shop 2 unterschiedliche Artikel sind.



efzx schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 1-2 Monaten auch ein neues gebraucht


Darf ich fragen was passiert ist? 
Mir ist im Uphill das obere Schaltröllchen ausgerissen und die Kette hat das Schaltwerk dann mit voller Kraft auf dem Pedal mitgerissen. Das Schaltwerk hat mir bc schnell und unkompliziert zugeschickt - aber leider ohne Schaltauge.


----------



## Orwell (7. August 2020)

Hat schon einer von euch die Sapphire auf 140mm Federweg gebracht bzw. die Luftfeder mal ausgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## efzx (7. August 2020)

nitramx schrieb:


> ...
> Darf ich fragen was passiert ist?
> ...


Mir ist relativ unspektakulär das Vorderrad auf Blättern weggerutscht. Dadurch Schaltung Kontakt mit Waldboden. Minimales Verbiegen am Schaltauge macht sich leider bei 12fach schnell bemerkbar... 

Daraus gelernt habe ich, dass man ne dunklen Brille in dunklen Waldstücken lieber absetzen sollte. Sonst übersieht man schnell was.


----------



## Neon21 (28. August 2020)

Ich hab das Cragger 8.0 im Auge, weiß aber gar nicht wie ich die Größe einschätzen soll..

Ein XC Hardtail (Cube reaction race) und ein Fully (Fuji Reveal) hab ich jeweils in 19“ und beiden recht lange Vorbauten drauf (Cube: 110mm, Fuji: 90mm).
liegt aber evtl auch daran das ich hauptsächlich Rennrad fahre und da gern gestreckt sitze.

Meine Körperdaten: 174cm / 87cm (nicht verschrieben)
Soll ich eher M oder eher L nehmen?


----------



## Skywalker_95 (28. August 2020)

Neon21 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Cragger 8.0 im Auge, weiß aber gar nicht wie ich die Größe einschätzen soll..
> 
> Ein XC Hardtail (Cube reaction race) und ein Fully (Fuji Reveal) hab ich jeweils in 19“ und beiden recht lange Vorbauten drauf (Cube: 110mm, Fuji: 90mm).
> liegt aber evtl auch daran das ich hauptsächlich Rennrad fahre und da gern gestreckt sitze.
> ...


Nimm auf jeden Fall das M - der Vorbau ist so geil kurz und wenn du die größere Vatqinte nimmst wirds echt sehr groß und das Handling leider etwas - ich fahre das Cragger von letztem Jahr in L und feiers extrem hätte es nur gerne kleiner


----------



## Neon21 (28. August 2020)

Danke, hab jetzt das letzte in M bestellt


----------



## efzx (29. August 2020)

Denke auch das ist die richtige Wahl. 
L wäre auf jeden Fall zu lang.


----------



## linus1973 (29. August 2020)

@Radon-Bikes Könnt ihr sagen, ab wann das 2021er Modell kommt? Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. August 2020)

Hi, die Nachfolgemodelle vom CRAGGER für die kommende Saison werden in den kommenden Wochen online geschaltet und sind dann voraussichtlich (Stand heute) im Laufe des Oktobers verfügbar. 

Gruß


----------



## Shino7181 (21. September 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, die Nachfolgemodelle vom CRAGGER für die kommende Saison werden in den kommenden Wochen online geschaltet und sind dann voraussichtlich (Stand heute) im Laufe des Oktobers verfügbar.
> 
> Gruß



Gibt es schon eine genaue KW wenn es online kommt? Interessiere mich für die Spezifikation und das Design, das Cragger kommt stark in Frage, muss mich aber zeitnah entscheiden.


----------



## zscs (27. September 2020)

Hi! Same here, I'm looking forward to the next Cragger. Actually, I would buy the 2020 version as well, but it's available only in size 'S' at Bike-discount.de.


----------



## Cubie (28. September 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, die Nachfolgemodelle vom CRAGGER für die kommende Saison werden in den kommenden Wochen online geschaltet und sind dann voraussichtlich (Stand heute) im Laufe des Oktobers verfügbar.
> 
> Gruß


Hoffentlich entwickelt sich der Preis nicht so
wie euer "Summer Sale" bei H&S, mit jedem Newsletter wird es teuerer im Vergleich zu vorherigen regulären Preis.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (28. September 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> Hoffentlich entwickelt sich der Preis nicht so
> wie euer "Summer Sale" bei H&S, mit jedem Newsletter wird es teuerer im Vergleich zu vorherigen regulären Preis.


Um ehrlich zu sein versteh ich nicht ganz, was du meinst. Aber am Ende des Tages ist dat wie so oft Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Cubie (12. Oktober 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, die Nachfolgemodelle vom CRAGGER für die kommende Saison werden in den kommenden Wochen online geschaltet und sind dann voraussichtlich (Stand heute) im Laufe des Oktobers verfügbar.
> 
> Gruß


Hallo Team Radon,
wir nähern uns schon Oktober Mitte, die Spannung steigt, können wir noch bis Ende Oktober mit der Veröffentlichung vom 2021 Cragger rechnen ?


----------



## Shino7181 (21. Oktober 2020)

Wir müssen uns wohl alle nach einer Alternative umschauen. Sieht aus als ob Radon selbst keinen Plan hat. Auf Nachfrage per Mail von heute morgen heißt es nun.

*"Die CRAGGER Serie wird voraussichtlich zum Jahreswechsel verfügbar sein."*

Die Kommunikation ist zwar immer sehr schnell aber wirklich zuverlässige Infos sehen anders aus.

Werde wohl eine andere Marken suchen.


----------



## zscs (21. Oktober 2020)

Ohh... 
Welche Alternativen hätten wir heutzutage (~ähnlichen Preis), mit ähnlichen Geo?
Ich kenne nur wenige:

2021 Giant Fathom 29 1 and Fathom 29 2
Commencal Meta HT 29
Orbea Laufey
[update]: 2021 Merida Big.Trail
[update2]: Nukeproof Scout 29
[update2]: NS Eccentric 

...etwas andere Geometrie:
- SantaCruz Chameleon 29 (AL)


----------



## linus1973 (21. Oktober 2020)

Merida Big Trail 2021


----------



## Shino7181 (21. Oktober 2020)

*Neu:*
Nukeproof Scout
NS Eccentric 

*Gebraucht:*
Ghost Asket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (21. Oktober 2020)

linus1973 schrieb:


> Merida Big Trail 2021


Das würde ich tatsächlich, anstatt des Craggers,  gerne kaufen.......
aber,
bei Merida sind keine Bikes mehr verfügbar, Aussage von meinem Händler.
Händler die keines haben, bekommen deshalb auch kein 2021 Modell mehr.

Jetzt such ich halt nen Händler der diese Bike hat...bis jetzt mit wenig Erfolg.
Online gibts bei S-Tec was,  aber ohne Angabe zu Lieferzeiten.
Möchte net Bestellen und Bezahlen und das Bike kommt dann irgendwann...

Bis jetzt auf jeden Fall irgendwie frustrierend alles...


----------



## Cubie (13. November 2020)

Das neue Cragger ist jetzt online...schaut interessant aus.
Preislich attraktiv, finde da ist man bei Radon auf einem vernünftigen Level geblieben.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-cragger-8.0-1054831

Lieferbar ab Mitte Januar.


----------



## Shino7181 (13. November 2020)

Wurde auf jeden Fall 200 EUR günstiger, zumindest das 8er. Ob mir aber die Farbe gefällt weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. November 2020)

Shino7181 schrieb:


> Wurde auf jeden Fall 200 EUR günstiger, zumindest das 8er. Ob mir aber die Farbe gefällt weiß ich noch nicht.


Gut, zumindest der LRS ist auch durch n downgrade gegangen. Wenns mich auch nicht wirklich stört, der Shimanoantrieb ist mir persönlich lieber, aber da dürften sich bereits die Geister scheiden, den Unterschied MT Trail Custom und Mt5 kann ich nicht beurteilen

Alles in allem taugts mir auch, auch wenn wir die Farben bei den neuen Craggers auch nicht wirklich zusagen, wäre mir aber nicht sooo wichtig

Edit:
Vorne jetz größere Bremsscheibe is natürlich fein


----------



## Shino7181 (13. November 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Gut, zumindest der LRS ist auch durch n downgrade gegangen. Wenns mich auch nicht wirklich stört, der Shimanoantrieb ist mir persönlich lieber, aber da dürften sich bereits die Geister scheiden, den Unterschied MT Trail Custom und Mt5 kann ich nicht beurteilen
> 
> Alles in allem taugts mir auch, auch wenn wir die Farben bei den neuen Craggers auch nicht wirklich zusagen, wäre mir aber nicht sooo wichtig
> 
> ...



Joa scheint so als wäre die gesamten Kosteneinsparung in den LRS geflossen. M1900 sind steifer, mehr in Richtung All-Mountain, breite Masse. Unterschied der MT5 zur Trail sind jeweils 4 Kolben vorne und hinten, bei der Trail nur 2 kolben hinten, was aber auch reicht. Glaube bei der Trail sind es 1-Finger Hebel, bei MT5 2-Finger, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, war zumindest mal so. 

Antrieb an sich ist in Ordnung.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. November 2020)

[wech]


----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. November 2020)

Weil ich grad von Gewicht schrieb:
Wie kommts, dass das neue bei 12,8kg startet, das alte bei 12,9kg? Ist das die Kurbel?

bzgl der Bremshebel könntest Du übrigens Recht haben, hab mir grsd ma die Craggerfotos 20/21 im Vergleich angeschaut


----------



## Shino7181 (13. November 2020)

Die 100g würde ich jetzt mal vernachlässigen. Vielleicht liegt am 2cm kürzeren Lenker und am fehlenden Schutzblech vorne.  

Muss mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen, grundsätzlich reicht die Ausstattung für die meisten Home-Trails. Muss mich nur noch mit dem dezenten Look anfreunden, habe es in der Regel gerne etwas aufregender. Das 7er fällt aufgrund des Antriebs und der Bremsen eigentlich raus, ist nichts für wildere Abfahrten, außerdem wiegt es auch gleich mal deutlich mehr und ist im Preis geblieben.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. November 2020)

Ja achgott, das Gewicht ist mir auch latte, frage mich nur wos herkommt. Voner Kassette sicherlich nicht.

Ich würde mal den Schwarzen Freitag abwarten, vorstellbar, dass man da nen kleinen Rabatt holen kann. Optik naja, bin da wie gesagt bei dir, aber bischen weniger putzen dann passt das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_95 (13. November 2020)

Hab das Cragger 8 von 2019 - das schwarz orangene und muss sagen die Optik von dem jetzigen 7er ist schon fett. Diese 2 Finger Hebel von der MT5 sind nur echt nicht zu gebrauchen. Ansonsten geiles Rad und echt Trail tauglich aber Zugführung und Länge muss Radon noch üben und ein Unterrohrschutz wäre mal echt was sinnvolles. 
Macht bei jmd das Tretlager such ordentlich Geräusche?


----------



## Shino7181 (13. November 2020)

Habe mal beide Design zusammengelegt, mit den Braunwandreifen und den Gabelelementen vom 7er, sehe das 8er auch stimmig aus und nicht mehr nach einem Standard-Rad.  Schade das man sich die Optik nie zusammenstellen kann nach eigenen Vorstellungen. 





** EIGEN DARSTELLUNG **


----------



## FabianSo (14. November 2020)

Mh am schönsten fand ich immer noch das blau-rote 7er.


----------



## Burt4711 (14. November 2020)

Jo, es gibt ja kein XL...wie passt das Bike in L denn für nen grossen Kerl -> 1,93 m, 90 cm Schrittlänge ? Sind 2 Stunden Fahrt....


----------



## fosl (15. November 2020)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Mh am schönsten fand ich immer noch das blau-rote 7er.



Farblich dieses Jahr sowieso insgesamt recht eintönig. Bei Jealous, Skeen und Slide Trail dominiert auch nur schwarz, weiß, grau. Früher war mehr Lametta...äh, Farbe.  Zumindest stach das Cragger in rot-blau, das Jealous und Skeen Trail jeweils in rot doch aus der Masse hervor. Das dunkelblaue Slide Trail ist da dieses Jahr schon das farbliche Highlight...


----------



## Minimi800 (16. November 2020)

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir das Cragger oder Jealous holen soll.
Bin auch 1,92m groß, bei 93cm Schrittlänge.

Wäre interessant, ob es hier noch einen Langbeiner mit Cragger gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shino7181 (16. November 2020)

Das Jealous und Cragger sind doch zwei komplett unterschiedliche Räder, alleine Geometrie und Federung. Das kannst nur du entscheiden ob du mehr Cross Country Kilometerreißer bist oder eher ins grobe Trailbiken möchtest.


----------



## Minimi800 (16. November 2020)

@Shino7181 
Absolut deiner Meinung, mir ging es mehr drum, ob es noch Cragger Besitzer mit ähnlicher Größe und Schrittlänge im Forum gibt.

Ich selbst suche nämlich eher ein Trail Hardtail für die schlechte Jahreszeit.
Die anderen Kandidaten wie Orbea Laufey, Merida Big Trail,... sind ja leider erst wieder Mitte nächstes Jahr lieferbar.

Aktuell ist eben nur das Jealous und evtl. das neue Cragger lieferbar.


----------



## zscs (16. November 2020)

Gleich hier wurde etwas gesucht, bevor das schlechte Wetter anfängt. Ich wollte mich für den Cragger entscheiden, aber am Ende entschied ich mich für einen Giant Fathom 29 (und 13.7 kgs, yay ). Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht so gut, aber ich mag es.


----------



## Shino7181 (16. November 2020)

Ja der Markt ist aktuell nur noch krank. Bin in der gleichen Situation. Größtenteils 30 Wochen Lieferzeit und mehr bei diversen Hersteller, unfassbar.


----------



## Minimi800 (20. November 2020)

Hab jetzt mal bei Radon nachgefragt und sie empfehlen das Cragger in L 
bis 1,95m und Schrittlänge 95cm.

Mal schaung, was es nächste Woche am Black Fr. gibt und dann werd
ich wohl mal bestellen.


----------



## Jack81 (23. November 2020)

Möchte mich mit ner Größenfrage anschließen:

Körpergröße: 187 cm
Innenbeinlänge: 91 cm

Macht es hinsichtlich der Maße Sinn, sich das Cragger in L zu kaufen oder wäre das wegen dessen Geometriedaten zu grenzwertig? (Dass der Hersteller L sogar an Größere verkaufen möchte könnte auch am Fehlen eines XL liegen.)


----------



## Minimi800 (23. November 2020)

Schwierig wirds auch (glaub ich) die Sattelstütze auf ein Schrittlänge von 910mm herauszuholen, da ja das Sitzrohr nur 461mm hat.
Weiß nicht, ob man die Sattelstütze soweit herausziehen kann bzw. darf.


----------



## Pol123 (23. November 2020)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir mein erstes Richtige Mtb kaufen und es sollte ein Radon Cragger werden. Ich weiss nur nicht welche Größe ich nehmen soll bei 184 Körpergröße und 85 cm Schrittlänge. 
Ich freue mich über Hilfe.


----------



## Jack81 (23. November 2020)

Minimi800 schrieb:


> ...


Danke Dir. Verstehe nicht, warum von Radon dann offiziell solche Größenangaben kommuniziert werden.


----------



## AgentZero0 (24. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch vor mir das Cragger 8.0 als erstes richtiges MTB zu bestellen. Nur bin ich auch unschlüssig welche Größe denn passend ist bei Größe 1,73m und Schrittlänge 79cm. Habe heute mal bei Radon angerufen und da hat mir der Mitarbeiter empfohlen eher ein S zu bestellen. Jetzt würd ich gern noch ein paar andere Meinungen hören, da bei den meisten anderen Herstellern es wohl eher ein M werden würde und auch diese Empfehlungsgrafik mir ein M vorschlägt. Wie groß sind denn die Rahmengrößen bei S und M, hab da irgendwie nichts zu gefunden. Und wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit Black Friday-Rabatten? Ist das offiziel oder eher nur ein Gerücht mit den 10% Rabatt?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THXY (25. November 2020)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe auch vor mir das Cragger 8.0 als erstes richtiges MTB zu bestellen. Nur bin ich auch unschlüssig welche Größe denn passend ist bei Größe 1,73m und Schrittlänge 79cm. Habe heute mal bei Radon angerufen und da hat mir der Mitarbeiter empfohlen eher ein S zu bestellen. Jetzt würd ich gern noch ein paar andere Meinungen hören, da bei den meisten anderen Herstellern es wohl eher ein M werden würde und auch diese Empfehlungsgrafik mir ein M vorschlägt. Wie groß sind denn die Rahmengrößen bei S und M, hab da irgendwie nichts zu gefunden. Und wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit Black Friday-Rabatten? Ist das offiziel oder eher nur ein Gerücht mit den 10% Rabatt?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal.


Hier im Thread haben doch schon einige ihre Maße und ihre Rahmengröße gepostet...schau einfach nochmal nach. Ich würde bei dir auch zwischen S und M schätzen...eher S. Aber musst dich wahrscheinlich einfach mal auf beide setzen...


----------



## AgentZero0 (25. November 2020)

THXY schrieb:


> Hier im Thread haben doch schon einige ihre Maße und ihre Rahmengröße gepostet...schau einfach nochmal nach. Ich würde bei dir auch zwischen S und M schätzen...eher S. Aber musst dich wahrscheinlich einfach mal auf beide setzen...


Sorry hätt ich mal weiter zurück geschaut, dann werd ich wohl mal ein S bestellen und versuchen vorher mir beide nochmal anzusehen.


----------



## THXY (25. November 2020)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Sorry hätt ich mal weiter zurück geschaut, dann werd ich wohl mal ein S bestellen und versuchen vorher mir beide nochmal anzusehen.


Schreib doch wo Du wohnst und frag ob jemand in deiner Nähe eins hat und dich mal draufsitzen lässt...


----------



## AgentZero0 (25. November 2020)

THXY schrieb:


> Schreib doch wo Du wohnst und frag ob jemand in deiner Nähe eins hat und dich mal draufsitzen lässt...


Ich komm aus der Ecke Augsburg. 
Wär natürlich super, wenn das möglich wäre, wenn ich mir mal bei jemandem ein Cragger in der Rahmengröße S oder M anschauen könnte.


----------



## ^aleKz^ (25. November 2020)

Zur Orientierung bei der Größenfrage:
Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr einen M Rahmen bei einer Körpergröße von 183cm und einer Schrittlänge von 85,5cm und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Sowohl Touren um die 50 km mit einfachen bis moderaten Singletrails, als auch härteres Gelände wie zB Bikepark Ochsenkopf lassen sich mit dem Cragger sehr gut machen (Umbau auf Einfingerhebel und 203er Scheibe vorne ist ratsam!). Es ist und bleibt in ruppigem Gelände natürlich ein "Trail Hardtail", aber es verzeiht doch einiges. Mit einer ordentlichen Linienwahl kann man auch dort richtig Spaß haben. Letztlich macht genau das für mich auch den Reiz des modernen Trail Hardtails aus.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (26. November 2020)




----------



## MoinNoim (29. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Das Cragger 7.0 soll auch mein erstes richtiges MTB werden😄 meint ihr es ist das richtige Bike für mich? Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger und fahre aktuell meistens Touren bis zu 30km dort sind auch kleine Trails enthalten.Später will ich definitiv auch mal kleine Sprünge und Drops springen und auch mal Spaß in Trailparks wie Stromberg haben.Meint ihr das Cragger 7.0 reicht für meine Anforderungen aus?


----------



## Skywalker_95 (29. November 2020)

Ocin312 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Das Cragger 7.0 soll auch mein erstes richtiges MTB werden😄 meint ihr es ist das richtige Bike für mich? Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger und fahre aktuell meistens Touren bis zu 30km dort sind auch kleine Trails enthalten.Später will ich definitiv auch mal kleine Sprünge und Drops springen und auch mal Spaß in Trailparks wie Stromberg haben.Meint ihr das Cragger 7.0 reicht für meine Anforderungen aus?


Ich war mit dem Cragger 8.0 auf Alpenüberquerung von Garmisch nach Meran und bin die echt anspruchsvollen Trails im Dreiländer Enduro Nauders runtergekommen. Du brauchst Fahrtechnik und Lust mit dem Bike zu arbeiten aber dann machts echt Bock. Moderate Sprünge und so ist kein Problem. Ich bin 1.80m und habe das L auf Ratschlag von Radon Mitarbeitern genommen. Mittlerweile denke ich wäre ein M sinnvoller um besser mit dem Bike arbeiten zu können


----------



## MoinNoim (29. November 2020)

Skywalker_95 schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Cragger 8.0 auf Alpenüberquerung von Garmisch nach Meran und bin die echt anspruchsvollen Trails im Dreiländer Enduro Nauders runtergekommen. Du brauchst Fahrtechnik und Lust mit dem Bike zu arbeiten aber dann machts echt Bock. Moderate Sprünge und so ist kein Problem. Ich bin 1.80m und habe das L auf Ratschlag von Radon Mitarbeitern genommen. Mittlerweile denke ich wäre ein M sinnvoller um besser mit dem Bike arbeiten zu können


Ich bin etwas kleiner als du genau gesagt 175 würde wohl das Cragger in M nehmen.An der Fahrtechnick arbeite ich aktuell schon auf meinem alten MTB.Also ich denke mal ich werde mir das Cragger 7.0 wohl bestellen.Mal so nebenbei glaubst du es wäre sinnvoll noch etwas größere Scheiben zu montieren? Würde ich vielleicht irgendwann mal im Nachhinein machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_95 (29. November 2020)

Ocin312 schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas kleiner als du genau gesagt 175 würde wohl das Cragger in M nehmen.An der Fahrtechnick arbeite aktuell schon auf meinem alten MTB.Also ich denke mal ich werde mir das Cragger 7.0 wohl bestellen.Mal so nebenbei glaubst du es wäre sinnvoll noch etwas größere Scheiben zu montieren? Würde ich vielleicht irgendwann mal im Nachhinein machen


Ich hab nix geändert habe aber auch das erste Modell von 2018 schwarz orange. Du hast an sich keine Probleme zu bremsen - verleg die Züge ordentlich und kürz die, weil das kann Radon nicht. Ansonsten bekommst für den Preis meiner Meinung nach nix besseres


----------



## guerillamahn (4. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute, hat zufaellig jemand hier einen Cragger und wohnt in Berlin? Oder nicht so weit entfernt von Berlin wohnt? Wuerde gerne das Ding mir ansehen denn ich frage mich schon wegen der Grosse und ob M or L mir passt.


----------



## guerillamahn (7. Dezember 2020)

Skywalker_95 schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Cragger 8.0 auf Alpenüberquerung von Garmisch nach Meran und bin die echt anspruchsvollen Trails im Dreiländer Enduro Nauders runtergekommen. Du brauchst Fahrtechnik und Lust mit dem Bike zu arbeiten aber dann machts echt Bock. Moderate Sprünge und so ist kein Problem. Ich bin 1.80m und habe das L auf Ratschlag von Radon Mitarbeitern genommen. Mittlerweile denke ich wäre ein M sinnvoller um besser mit dem Bike arbeiten zu können



Hey, also du bist 1.80m und habe L aber denke M waere sinnvoller, was ist denn deine Beinlänge?

Ich bin noch ziemlich unsicher ob ich M oder L nehmen sollte, ich bin 1.81m mit 81 Beinlänge also meine Beine sind relativ kurz und mein Torse lang. Die meisten auf USA/Britische foren empfehlen mir L denn die meinen bei M ist das Reach zu kurz; was mich verwirrt ist das noch dazu gesagt wird es kommt auch darauf an genau wie "hart" faehrt oder so, also viel Zeit oder nicht stehend und wirklich bergab ballern. Je laenger man so relative ruhig faehrt oder sitzt wird das laengere Reach doch eventuell stoeren. Naja ausführliche persoenliche Eindruecke / Erfahrungen zur Bikegrosse wuerde mich interessieren.

Letzte Frage: ich habe ein Jealous AL in M und das Bike ist definitiv ein wenig kurz (zum Glueck nimmt meine Freundin das Ding  ) und auf der Website wird das Reach fuer M als 428mm angegeben, das Bike hat dazu auch ein 70mm Vorbau. Cragger in M hat ein Reach von 438mm und alle Rahmen haben einen 40mm Vorbau verbaut (ist ja ein Trailbike) also sollte man dann die unterschiedlich lange Vorbauten dazu rechnen? Also Jealous M hat 428mm Reach mit 70mm Vorbau. Cragger M 438mm Reach mit 40mm Vorbau. Heisst das, das effektive Reach ist doch 20mm laenger beim Jealous oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Skywalker_95 (7. Dezember 2020)

guerillamahn schrieb:


> Hey, also du bist 1.80m und habe L aber denke M waere sinnvoller, was ist denn deine Beinlänge?
> 
> Ich bin noch ziemlich unsicher ob ich M oder L nehmen sollte, ich bin 1.81m mit 81 Beinlänge also meine Beine sind relativ kurz und mein Torse lang. Die meisten auf USA/Britische foren empfehlen mir L denn die meinen bei M ist das Reach zu kurz; was mich verwirrt ist das noch dazu gesagt wird es kommt auch darauf an genau wie "hart" faehrt oder so, also viel Zeit oder nicht stehend und wirklich bergab ballern. Je laenger man so relative ruhig faehrt oder sitzt wird das laengere Reach doch eventuell stoeren. Naja ausführliche persoenliche Eindruecke / Erfahrungen zur Bikegrosse wuerde mich interessieren.
> 
> Letzte Frage: ich habe ein Jealous AL in M und das Bike ist definitiv ein wenig kurz (zum Glueck nimmt meine Freundin das Ding  ) und auf der Website wird das Reach fuer M als 428mm angegeben, das Bike hat dazu auch ein 70mm Vorbau. Cragger in M hat ein Reach von 438mm und alle Rahmen haben einen 40mm Vorbau verbaut (ist ja ein Trailbike) also sollte man dann die unterschiedlich lange Vorbauten dazu rechnen? Also Jealous M hat 428mm Reach mit 70mm Vorbau. Cragger M 438mm Reach mit 40mm Vorbau. Heisst das, das effektive Reach ist doch 20mm laenger beim Jealous oder irre ich mich?


Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 82cm bei 180 Körpergröße und fahre wie gesagt das L. Wenn du verspielte Sachrn machen willst mal einen 180 und so dann wäre in meinen Augen M wesentlich besser - für mich wirkt das L in solchen Situationen eher behäbig. Wenn du verblockte Trails fährst und gut am ballern bist dann ist das L schon solide und laufruhig. Die Frage ist nur wie oft du sowas in Berlin hast. Bzgl Reach kann ich dir nicht so viel sagen aber bei dem L würde ich mir manchmal 2cm weniger Reach wünschen. 

Ich bin davor aber auch ein 27.5" XC in einer Nunmer zu klein gefahren und dann der Schritt zu einem 29" in Größe L mit Enduro Geo ist auch ein Sprung. 

Triff die Entscheidung mehr auf Basis deines Fahrstils.


----------



## zscs (8. Dezember 2020)

2020 Cragger 8.0 test (Bikeradar @ 07.12.2020) 








						Radon Cragger 8.0 review
					

Well-specced direct-sale trail sled




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## Flohmanti (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte wirklich Lust, das neue Cragger 7.0 im schicken midnightblue in 29" zu testen, um nach spätestens 4 Ausfahrten festzustellen, dass ich bei einer Körpergröße von 1,65m und SL von 77cm doch lieber bei meinen 27,5" Bikes bleibe. Weil ich mir jedes Mal bei Abfahrten das Hinterrad gefühlt an den Po haue. Falle ich doch auf die Marketingstrategie herein?
Hat jemand von euch als kleiner Mensch Erfahrung mit 29er Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (8. Dezember 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch als kleiner Mensch Erfahrung mit 29er Bikes?


Ich bin 172cm mit Schrittlänge 79 und habe 29 und 27.5...mit 29er habe ich keine Probleme, auch beim Cragger in S nicht. Das 27.5 ist ein Fully und mein Trail bike.


----------



## AgentZero0 (9. Dezember 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Ich bin 172cm mit Schrittlänge 79 und habe 29 und 27.5...mit 29er habe ich keine Probleme, auch beim Cragger in S nicht. Das 27.5 ist ein Fully und mein Trail bike.


Ich hab mir jetzt auch mit den aktuellen Rabatten das 2020er Cragger 8.0 in S gekauft. Bin heute morgen das erste Mal gefahren und komm echt gut zurecht mit den 29er Rädern. Nach den ersten Eindrücken könnte der Rahmen evtl. etwas größer sein, wobei M wohl dann auch schon zu groß wäre. Ist halt aktuell einfach schwierig die Räder zu testen. Aber dafür ist das Cragger auch preislich echt fair und war halt sofort lieferbar.


----------



## CedGauche (9. Dezember 2020)

ja lieber ein Bike das einen Tick zu klein ist als zu groß. Ein zu kleines Bike kann man ja ggf. mit längerem Vorbau, Riserbar oder Spacern auf den Fahrer "anpassen".
Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, dass das Cragger 8.0 leichter ist als mein Radon Jealous, da beim Cragger der Rahmen wuchtiger wirkt aber anscheinend weniger wiegt. Denn die Laufräder und Reifen wiegen beim Cragger ja mehr als bei meinem Jealous.


----------



## Flohmanti (9. Dezember 2020)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt auch mit den aktuellen Rabatten das 2020er Cragger 8.0 in S gekauft. Bin heute morgen das erste Mal gefahren und komm echt gut zurecht mit den 29er Rädern. Nach den ersten Eindrücken könnte der Rahmen evtl. etwas größer sein, wobei M wohl dann auch schon zu groß wäre. Ist halt aktuell einfach schwierig die Räder zu testen. Aber dafür ist das Cragger auch preislich echt fair und war halt sofort lieferbar.


Schick, ich mag die giftgrüne DVO Sapphire Gabel (schmacht ). Der Preis ist natürlich verlockend. Aber findest Du nicht, dass Rahmen in Gr. S mit den 29er Reifen irgendwie unförmig aussehen? Ich denke mir dann immer: irgendwas stimmt da nicht...
Ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem gerne mal.


----------



## CedGauche (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich persönlich finde die Proportionen des Cragger in S mit dem 29er Reifen sehr gelungen. Vor allem durch den flachen Lenkwinkel wirkt das Rad irgendwie dynamisch. Aber man kann das Cragger auch mit 27.5 fahren, laut Radon kann der Rahmen beides, die Frage ist dann nur, wie tief das Tretlager dann liegt.


----------



## AgentZero0 (9. Dezember 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Schick, ich mag die giftgrüne DVO Sapphire Gabel (schmacht ). Der Preis ist natürlich verlockend. Aber findest Du nicht, dass Rahmen in Gr. S mit den 29er Reifen irgendwie unförmig aussehen? Ich denke mir dann immer: irgendwas stimmt da nicht...
> Ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem gerne mal.


Ja, mir gefällt das Bike mittlerweile auch echt sehr, auf den Bildern kam das irgendwie nicht so gut rüber, aber in Person sind die giftgrünen Akzente schon schick.


CedGauche schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Proportionen des Cragger in S mit dem 29er Reifen sehr gelungen. Vor allem durch den flachen Lenkwinkel wirkt das Rad irgendwie dynamisch. Aber man kann das Cragger auch mit 27.5 fahren, laut Radon kann der Rahmen beides, die Frage ist dann nur, wie tief das Tretlager dann liegt.


Mir geht es da ähnlich. Bin direkt von 26" mit veralteter Geo auf das Cragger umgestiegen und kann bis jetzt nichts wirklich negatives über die größeren Reifen sagen. Und die Option auf 27,5 zu switchen, besteht zur Not.


----------



## evox (12. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre aktuell ein Jealous Al 10.0 in XL bei 194cm und knapp 95SL.

Ich würde gern etwas mehr Trailreserven haben und daher aufs Cragger 8 in L umsteigen.
Hat jmd von Euch da nen direkten Vergleich?
Laut HP sind ja Stack und Reach arg ähnlich...

Danke euch und VG


----------



## MoinNoim (12. Dezember 2020)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie breit die Reifen beim Cragger maximal sein dürfen?Überlege mir nähmlich sobald meins ankommt 2.6 Reifen draufzumachen.Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche Nachteile breitere Reifen zu haben.Bin noch ziemlich neu im MTB Sport.
Danke im vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## efzx (12. Dezember 2020)

Aklaks2002 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wie breit die Reifen beim Cragger maximal sein dürfen?Überlege mir nähmlich sobald meins ankommt 2.6 Reifen draufzumachen.Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche Nachteile breitere Reifen zu haben.Bin noch ziemlich neu im MTB Sport.
> Danke im vorraus für eure Antworten


Ich sehe keinen Grund breitere Reifen drauf zu machen. 2,4-2,5 auf 30mm breiten Felgen haben sich bewährt. 

Reifen wechseln würde ich nur wenn du welche mit weniger Rollwiederstand möchtest oder beim 7.0 cragger wegen der dual Gummimischung.


----------



## MoinNoim (12. Dezember 2020)

efzx schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund breitere Reifen drauf zu machen. 2,4-2,5 auf 30mm breiten Felgen haben sich bewährt.
> 
> Reifen wechseln würde ich nur wenn du welche mit weniger Rollwiederstand möchtest oder beim 7.0 cragger wegen der dual Gummimischung.


Beim Cragger 7.0 gefällt mir die Weißwandoptik der Reifen eben nicht so gut das war ein Punkt weshalb ich sie wechseln möchte.Habe mir überlegt einen Magic Mary am VR und einen Hans Dampf am HR zu draufzupacken.Jeweils mit Supertrailkarkasse und Soft Mischung.Habe die beiden jedoch nur in 2.35 breite gefunden das dürfte ohne Probleme passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (13. Dezember 2020)

2,6er 29“ Reifen gehen hinten problemlos rein. Hatte vorne auch schon nen 2,8er Nobby Nic drin. Walzt dann auch ganz gut und wird etwas wendiger


----------



## efzx (13. Dezember 2020)

Kleiner Tipp zum Kettenstrebenschutz:
Auch wenn das Rad leise ist mit dem dünnen Schutz der drauf ist, lohnt es sich einen besseren Schutz anzubringen. 

Hab den alten nach einer Saison mal abgemacht und drunter ist der Lack schon ziemlich ramponiert.


----------



## MoinNoim (13. Dezember 2020)

efzx schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp zum Kettenstrebenschutz:
> Auch wenn das Rad leise ist mit dem dünnen Schutz der drauf ist, lohnt es sich einen besseren Schutz anzubringen.
> 
> Hab den alten nach einer Saison mal abgemacht und drunter ist der Lack schon ziemlich ramponiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 1167925


Dann weiß ich ja schonmal Bescheid sobald meins ankommt.Bist du sonst zufrieden mit dem Cragger?


----------



## efzx (13. Dezember 2020)

Aklaks2002 schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich ja schonmal Bescheid sobald meins ankommt.Bist du sonst zufrieden mit dem Cragger?


Jap, ist super. Hab das 8.0 von 2020. Negativ fand ich nur den Verfahrweg der 150mm Sattelstütze und die unbequemen Sattel und Griffe. Aber da sind dieses Jahr ja auch andere drauf. Beim 7.0 ist aber glaub der gleiche Sattel.


----------



## Tbuschi (15. Dezember 2020)

Aklaks2002 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wie breit die Reifen beim Cragger maximal sein dürfen?Überlege mir nähmlich sobald meins ankommt 2.6 Reifen draufzumachen.Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche Nachteile breitere Reifen zu haben.Bin noch ziemlich neu im MTB Sport.
> Danke im vorraus für eure Antworten



Hatte den Uncle Cragger mal und habe ihn vorne mit der Magic Mary in 2.6 und den damals vorderen Hans Dampf in 2,35 in Soft auf das Hinterrad gezogen. Für mich eine gute Kombi und fahre diese zur Zeit auf der spanischen Nachfolgerin.


----------



## tpr_16 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 😀
Ich überlege derzeit, mir das neue Cragger 7.0 zu holen. Wäre mein erstes wirkliches MTB, und ich wollte mal fragen, wie der Erfahrungen so sind. Zum einen gab es ja schon ein paar mal die Frage, wie das Rad für größere Leute passt. Ich bin ca 1,88 mit SL ca. 90 cm. Damit bin ich ja schon an der oberen Grenze. Passt das trotzdem?

Zudem wollt ich mal fragen, ob man mit dem Rad auch längere Touren fahren kann. Da ich quasi Einsteiger bin, weiß ich noch nicht sicher, was genau ich später mal fahren werde. Sicherlich wird die ein oder andere längere Tour dabei sein, wo es auch mal über Asphalt geht. Eventuell möchte ich auch mal Bikepacking testen. Kann man sowas mit dem Cragger machen, oder sollte man sich für längere Touren eher was anderes suchen?
Auf jeden Fall werde ich auch Trails fahren, es ist halt nur nicht ganz sicher, zu welchem Anteil. Durch die Gegebenheiten bei mir in der Region muss man, wie gesagt, auch immer erstmal ne Weile auf der Straße fahren, oder mit dem Auto irgendwo hin. 

Wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen teilen will, wär das sicher hilfreich 😁


----------



## sralou (23. Dezember 2020)

Puh, also ich hatte mir ein S bestellt (liege zwischen S und M), da wurde der Versand jetzt auf KW 17 geändert. Habe bei bike-discount nachgefragt obs sinnvoll ist aufs M umzuswitchen, die haben mir grad mitgeteilt, dass das M wahrscheinlich auch erst in KW 17 kommt (steht allerdings noch nicht auf der Website). Könnte natürlich beim L auch so sein... Wisst ihr Bescheid, falls ihr solange warten könnt/wollt.


----------



## Skywalker_95 (23. Dezember 2020)

tpr_16 schrieb:


> Hallo 😀
> Ich überlege derzeit, mir das neue Cragger 7.0 zu holen. Wäre mein erstes wirkliches MTB, und ich wollte mal fragen, wie der Erfahrungen so sind. Zum einen gab es ja schon ein paar mal die Frage, wie das Rad für größere Leute passt. Ich bin ca 1,88 mit SL ca. 90 cm. Damit bin ich ja schon an der oberen Grenze. Passt das trotzdem?
> 
> Zudem wollt ich mal fragen, ob man mit dem Rad auch längere Touren fahren kann. Da ich quasi Einsteiger bin, weiß ich noch nicht sicher, was genau ich später mal fahren werde. Sicherlich wird die ein oder andere längere Tour dabei sein, wo es auch mal über Asphalt geht. Eventuell möchte ich auch mal Bikepacking testen. Kann man sowas mit dem Cragger machen, oder sollte man sich für längere Touren eher was anderes suchen?
> ...


Check mal die vorherigen Seiten - hab eine Alpenüberquerung gemacht im September und lang auf Asphalt macht absolut keinen Spaß aber für alles andere ists perfekt. Musst halt mit dem Luftdruck spielen je nach Untergrund. Alpencross lief einfach mit nem 22l Rucksack also du willst ja mobil bleiben


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Dezember 2020)

Skywalker_95 schrieb:


> Check mal die vorherigen Seiten - hab eine Alpenüberquerung gemacht im September und lang auf Asphalt macht absolut keinen Spaß aber für alles andere ists perfekt. Musst halt mit dem Luftdruck spielen je nach Untergrund. Alpencross lief einfach mit nem 22l Rucksack also du willst ja mobil bleiben


Lange Asphaltstrecken sind überhaupt kein Problem für das Cragger.
Einzig und allein die klebrigen Minions (genialer Reifen!) machen dort halt wenig Sinn. 
Mit nem Ardent, NN, etc. pedaliert sich's auf dem Bike aber definitiv vernünftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_95 (23. Dezember 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Lange Asphaltstrecken sind überhaupt kein Problem für das Cragger.
> Einzig und allein die klebrigen Minions (genialer Reifen!) machen dort halt wenig Sinn.
> Mit nem Ardent, NN, etc. pedaliert sich's auf dem Bike aber definitiv vernünftig.


20km Asphalt macht absolut keinen Spaß das zieht sich wie Kaugummi wenn man aus dem Trail kommt


----------



## MoinNoim (25. Dezember 2020)

Die Laufräder vom Cragger 7.0 sind tubeless ready oder? Also Dichtmlich rein und Ventile drauf fertig


----------



## K85253 (25. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wieder mal eine Größenfrage: Ich bin 178 und meine Schrittlänge sind 84 cm. Laut Homepage liege ich damit genau im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L.
Ich habe bereits ein ZR Team aus 2012 In 20 Zoll.
Wie ist die Einschätzung in der Community lieber M oder L?


----------



## meinung89 (25. Dezember 2020)

sralou schrieb:


> Puh, also ich hatte mir ein S bestellt (liege zwischen S und M), da wurde der Versand jetzt auf KW 17 geändert. Habe bei bike-discount nachgefragt obs sinnvoll ist aufs M umzuswitchen, die haben mir grad mitgeteilt, dass das M wahrscheinlich auch erst in KW 17 kommt (steht allerdings noch nicht auf der Website). Könnte natürlich beim L auch so sein... Wisst ihr Bescheid, falls ihr solange warten könnt/wollt.


Hoffe mal das das Land bei KW 4 bleibt 😫 tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## MoinNoim (26. Dezember 2020)

meinung89 schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das das Land bei KW 4 bleibt 😫 tut mir leid für dich.


Ich habe Radon angeschrieben und man meinte, dass die Größen M und L ganz normal ab KW4 verfügbar sein werden.


----------



## FlayKay (4. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen gemacht die Federgabel vom Cragger zu traveln? 
Lohnt es sich und ändert sich viel am Fahrgefühl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evox (5. Januar 2021)

Sagt mal, taugt das L Cragger auch noch für Riesen? 1,94m//97SL.

Fahre aktuell ein Jealous in XL, was ja fast identische Stack/Reach-Werte hat...

Finde das Cragger von der Ausstattung her super, bin aber skeptisch ob der Größe...

Danke Euch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2021)

FlayKay schrieb:


> Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen gemacht die Federgabel vom Cragger zu traveln?
> Lohnt es sich und ändert sich viel am Fahrgefühl?



Also wenn du das 7.0 hast mit der RS 35 müsste das über nen neuen Air Shaft relativ einfach zu machen sein, soweit ich weiss ist die ja ähnlich der Pike da muss man nur den Air Shaft austauschen und gut ist. 
Auf der Rückseite deiner Gabel auf der Gabelkrone findest du eine Registriernummer, die gibts du mal im Trailhead bei RS ein, da findest du jede Menge TechDocs und Tunigoptionen, ebenso wie ne einigermassen passende Voreinstellung für dein Gewicht
Aber nur wenn du ne RS hast, bei der DVO keine Ahnung

RockShox Setup Guide | SRAM


----------



## efzx (5. Januar 2021)

evox schrieb:


> Sagt mal, taugt das L Cragger auch noch für Riesen? 1,94m//97SL.
> 
> Fahre aktuell ein Jealous in XL, was ja fast identische Stack/Reach-Werte hat...
> 
> ...


Finde es schon eher grenzwertig bei deiner Größe. 
Ich bin 187/91SL und meine Sitzposition beim L Cragger sieht so aus:


----------



## FlayKay (5. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also wenn du das 7.0 hast mit der RS 35 müsste das über nen neuen Air Shaft relativ einfach zu machen sein, soweit ich weiss ist die ja ähnlich der Pike da muss man nur den Air Shaft austauschen und gut ist.
> Auf der Rückseite deiner Gabel auf der Gabelkrone findest du eine Registriernummer, die gibts du mal im Trailhead bei RS ein, da findest du jede Menge TechDocs und Tunigoptionen, ebenso wie ne einigermassen passende Voreinstellung für dein Gewicht
> Aber nur wenn du ne RS hast, bei der DVO keine Ahnung
> 
> RockShox Setup Guide | SRAM


Danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe das Cragger 8.0 aus 2018 mit der Pike. Also müsste ich nur den Air Shaft wechseln.
Hast du das schonmal beim Cragger gemacht und weißt ob es großen Einfluss auf das Fahrgefühl hat?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2021)

FlayKay schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich habe das Cragger 8.0 aus 2018 mit der Pike. Also müsste ich nur den Air Shaft wechseln.
> Hast du das schonmal beim Cragger gemacht und weißt ob es großen Einfluss auf das Fahrgefühl hat?



Nein hab ein Slide mit der Pike.
Aber generell sagt man über den Daumen wenn du 10mm mehr Federweg nimmst ändert sich der Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5° ( flacher ) das bringt abgesehen von einem + an Federweg auch etwas mehr Laufruhe bergab denke ich. Wie es sich aber genau verhält kann ich Dir beim Cragger leider nicht sagen.
Würde da jetzt aber auch nicht zu drastisch dran gehen sonst wird die Fuhre ja zu hecklastig und lässt sich schlechter bergauf pedalieren


----------



## meinung89 (8. Januar 2021)

Also ab jetzt ist das Cragger 7.0 auf KW 17 auch in M und L, habe mal gefragt ob das auch für bereits getätigte Bestellungen zählt.. Ich hoffe nicht. 😢


----------



## sralou (8. Januar 2021)

meinung89 schrieb:


> Also ab jetzt ist das Cragger 7.0 auf KW 17 auch in M und L, habe mal gefragt ob das auch für bereits getätigte Bestellungen zählt.. Ich hoffe nicht. 😢


Bestimmt, ich hatte meins auch Anfang Dezember bestellt :/


----------



## meinung89 (8. Januar 2021)

sralou schrieb:


> Bestimmt, ich hatte meins auch Anfang Dezember bestellt :/


Ich schreibe sobald ich Antwort habe.


----------



## sralou (8. Januar 2021)

meinung89 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe sobald ich Antwort habe.


Ich weiß ja schon seit drei Wochen dass ich definitiv keins bekomme - habe mir jetzt stattdessen ein anderes HT besorgt.


----------



## meinung89 (8. Januar 2021)

sralou schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja schon seit drei Wochen dass ich definitiv keins bekomme - habe mir jetzt stattdessen ein anderes HT besorgt.


Jetzt mach mir keine Angst! Wieso bekommst du definitiv keine? Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Welches hast du dir geordert.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sralou (8. Januar 2021)

meinung89 schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mir keine Angst! Wieso bekommst du definitiv keine? Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Welches hast du dir geordert.?


Das S, da hatte mir der Mitarbeiter gesagt, als ich nachgefragt hab, ob ich stattdessen auf M wechseln soll, dass die M auch wsl in KW 17 kommen. k.A. Warum die das erst jetzt geändert haben, wenn er es da schon wusste. Kann mir vorstellen dass die Probleme mit der Lieferung haben. Andere Bikes bei denen sind grad auch teilweise mit längeren Lieferzeiten gelistet, als vorher.


----------



## meinung89 (8. Januar 2021)

Welches hast du dir jetzt bestellt?


----------



## Guerill0 (8. Januar 2021)

in der aktuellen MB 02/21 wurde das Cragger 8.0 Testsieger bei den 4 getesteten "Trail Hardtails". 
wird sicherlich auch nicht zu weniger Nachfrage führen ;-)


----------



## meinung89 (8. Januar 2021)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> in der aktuellen MB 02/21 wurde das Cragger 8.0 Testsieger bei den 4 getesteten "Trail Hardtails".
> wird sicherlich auch nicht zu weniger Nachfrage führen ;-)


Welche waren noch im Test?


----------



## Guerill0 (8. Januar 2021)

Im Test:

Merida Big Trail
GT Zaskar LT
Canyon Stoic

mehr haben sie corana-bedingt nicht erhalten. 

Dann noch ne Übersichtsseite mit weiteren Trail-HTs dazu.


----------



## Skywalker_95 (8. Januar 2021)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Im Test:
> 
> Merida Big Trail
> GT Zaskar LT
> ...


Kann man das online schon lesen oder erst Februar?


----------



## Guerill0 (8. Januar 2021)

Skywalker_95 schrieb:


> Kann man das online schon lesen oder erst Februar?



Ist die aktuelle Ausgabe:





						MOUNTAINBIKE Einzelhefte Print | MOTOR PRESSE Shop Deutschland
					

MOUNTAINBIKE Einzelhefte bestellen. Bestellen Sie jetzt Ihre Einzelausgabe als gedrucktes Heft direkt beim Verlag.




					shop.motorpresse.de


----------



## sralou (8. Januar 2021)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Ist die aktuelle Ausgabe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, witzig, die hatte ich gerade eben vor 5 Minuten in der Hand.

@meinung89 Ich habe mir über die Feiertage ein Ghost Nirvana gekauft mit aufgerüsteten Bremsen, Reifen und Dropper. Mit der schlechteren Gabel kann ich leben, weil ich sowieso Einsteiger bin und finanziell einfach eine Grenze hatte. Das Nirvana war schonmal mein Favorit, bis ich hier aufs Cragger gestoßen bin. Traurig ums Cragger bin ich schon, aber irgendwann wenn es aufhört zu schneien würd ich dann mal gerne fahren.


----------



## meinung89 (8. Januar 2021)

sralou schrieb:


> Haha, witzig, die hatte ich gerade eben vor 5 Minuten in der Hand.
> 
> @meinung89 Ich habe mir über die Feiertage ein Ghost Nirvana gekauft mit aufgerüsteten Bremsen, Reifen und Dropper. Mit der schlechteren Gabel kann ich leben, weil ich sowieso Einsteiger bin und finanziell einfach eine Grenze hatte. Das Nirvana war schonmal mein Favorit, bis ich hier aufs Cragger gestoßen bin. Traurig ums Cragger bin ich schon, aber irgendwann wenn es aufhört zu schneien würd ich dann mal gerne fahren.


Ok das hatte ich auch im Auge oder schaue immer mal wieder. 

Habe vorhin mal angerufen. Die KW 17 gilt für Bestellungen ab jetzt. Alle die bestellt haben werden Anfang nächste Woche angeschrieben. Sie bekommen nen Teil der Bestellungen zu KW 4 hin aber nicht alle, zwecks lieferprobleme einzelner Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoinNoim (8. Januar 2021)

meinung89 schrieb:


> Ok das hatte ich auch im Auge oder schaue immer mal wieder.
> 
> Habe vorhin mal angerufen. Die KW 17 gilt für Bestellungen ab jetzt. Alle die bestellt haben werden Anfang nächste Woche angeschrieben. Sie bekommen nen Teil der Bestellungen zu KW 4 hin aber nicht alle, zwecks lieferprobleme einzelner Teile.


Hört sich ja schonmal gut an ich habe das Cragger nähmlich Anfang Dezember bestellt.Na dann werde ich mal hoffen das ich benachrichtigt werde


----------



## Thranduil (9. Januar 2021)

Hey Leute,
Ich bin mir mit der Größe des Radon Craggers wirklich mega unsicher. M oder L. Mein Oberkörper ist ungewöhnlich lang und mein Beine kurz.
Daten:
Körpergröße: 1,79-1,8m Innenbeinlänge: 81cm
OHNE Schuhe gemessen!
Ich kenne mich leider selber nicht aus und kann es nicht beurteilen.

In dem Forum (Link unten) wurde mir L empfohlen, laut Radon passt mir aber M besser (siehe Bild)
Keine Ahnung wie ich das jetzt entscheiden soll.

Nehme Ich L bekomme ich eventuell Probleme mit der Sattelstüze bzw. mit dem Dropper und bei M bekomme ich eventuell Probleme das mir das Bike insgesamt zu kurz ist, als Sitzriese.

Ausgehend davon dass sich die Dropper komplett im Rahmen versenken lässt sollte L passen. Jedoch hat das Cragger Befestigungen am Sitzrohr für einen Flaschenhalter laut Bild. Ob der stören könnte?






						Trail Hardtail Radon Cragger 8.0 vs. Canyon Stoic 4 vs. Obea Laufey H10 vs. Merida Big Trail 600
					

Mit den anderen hier diskutieren Modellen kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden.  Das Silverback hast dir angeschaut? Die Vitus Hardtails sind bei der Geometrie etwas altmodisch, finde ich. Ansonsten gute Räder. Sind übrigens Franzosen aber blöderweise nur über Wiggle oder CRC bestellbar.  Die...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




danke!


----------



## guerillamahn (11. Januar 2021)

Thranduil schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich bin mir mit der Größe des Radon Craggers wirklich mega unsicher. M oder L. Mein Oberkörper ist ungewöhnlich lang und mein Beine kurz.
> Daten:
> Körpergröße: 1,79-1,8m Innenbeinlänge: 81cm
> ...



Hey, ich habe auch solche Massen... Bin 1,81 mit 81SL und bin der Meinung das der Cragger eher eine schlechte Wahl ist für Leute mit langem Oberkörper. Ich wollte eigentlich einen Cragger wegen den Komponenten aber am wichtigsten ist die Geo und ich fand den Chameleon von Santa Cruz passender von der Geo her. Es gibt auch noch viele weitere HT's mit 65* ohne super hohe standover.


----------



## Thranduil (11. Januar 2021)

guerillamahn schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe auch solche Massen... Bin 1,81 mit 81SL und bin der Meinung das der Cragger eher eine schlechte Wahl ist für Leute mit langem Oberkörper. Ich wollte eigentlich einen Cragger wegen den Komponenten aber am wichtigsten ist die Geo und ich fand den Chameleon von Santa Cruz passender von der Geo her. Es gibt auch noch viele weitere HT's mit 65* ohne super hohe standover.


Das ist ja nicht bezahlbar 😅


----------



## Thranduil (12. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## guerillamahn (12. Januar 2021)

Thranduil schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht bezahlbar 😅



Ja der Chameleon ist schon teuer, aber der AL Chameleon ist schon bezahlbar gegen den Cragger 8.0 denn oft kann man ein stueck weniger als UVP bekommen. Bei manchen Haendlern sind die schon bei circa 1900-2000 Euro zu haben - aber klar Komponenten bei dem Cragger sind ja besser aber wie gesagt der Cragger Rahmen / Geo haben mich nicht angesprochen. Also ein Fahrradkauf ist nicht genau ganz einfach und in erste Linie sollte Einsatzbereich und ob es ueberhaupt einem gut passt stehen. Schade das es schwierig ist (und Corona bedingt noch schwieriger ist) eine gute selektion an Fahrraeder probefahren zu duerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinung89 (14. Januar 2021)

Habe gerade die Mail. Bekommen.


----------



## Dajulimasotes (15. Januar 2021)

Da hast du ja noch Glück gehabt, bei mir steht KW9. Aber zumindest scheinen die individuell zu planen, das macht Hoffnung, dass zumindest der Termin gehalten werden kann...


----------



## meinung89 (15. Januar 2021)

Dajulimasotes schrieb:


> Da hast du ja noch Glück gehabt, bei mir steht KW9. Aber zumindest scheinen die individuell zu planen, das macht Hoffnung, dass zumindest der Termin gehalten werden kann...


Naja Glück nicht sind 8 Wochen mehr wir bei dir... Umschwenken kann ich irgendwie auch nicht weil. Nix anderes mehr auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Dajulimasotes (15. Januar 2021)

Oh sorry, hatte KW7 gelesen. Ja das ist echt ätzend, es sieht leider überall ähnlich aus.


----------



## meinung89 (15. Januar 2021)

Dajulimasotes schrieb:


> Oh sorry, hatte KW7 gelesen. Ja das ist echt ätzend, es sieht leider überall ähnlich aus.


KW 9 wäre ja noch ok aber hatte mich so gefreut und jetzt bis Anfang Mai warten... Wobei ja steht.. Voraussichtlich... Ist ja auch keine Garantie.


----------



## AgentZero0 (16. Januar 2021)

Beim Cragger 8.0 2020 sind an der MT Trail ja serienmäßig Zweifingerbremshebel verbaut? Da ich mein Bike erst seit Dezember hab, bin ich bis jetzt immer mit eher untauglichen Handschuhen gefahren und hatte bis jetzt nicht das beste Gefühl an den Bremshebeln. Weiß jetzt nicht sicher, ob das an den Hebeln oder an den Winterhandschuhen liegt. Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, wer denn die Hebel getauscht hat und wie es sich mit den anderen Hebeln verbessert hat.


----------



## Orwell (16. Januar 2021)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Beim Cragger 8.0 2020 sind an der MT Trail ja serienmäßig Zweifingerbremshebel verbaut? Da ich mein Bike erst seit Dezember hab, bin ich bis jetzt immer mit eher untauglichen Handschuhen gefahren und hatte bis jetzt nicht das beste Gefühl an den Bremshebeln. Weiß jetzt nicht sicher, ob das an den Hebeln oder an den Winterhandschuhen liegt. Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, wer denn die Hebel getauscht hat und wie es sich mit den anderen Hebeln verbessert hat.


Also an meiner MT Trail waren standardmäßg die 1-Finger Hebel verbaut.


----------



## Skywalker_95 (16. Januar 2021)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Beim Cragger 8.0 2020 sind an der MT Trail ja serienmäßig Zweifingerbremshebel verbaut? Da ich mein Bike erst seit Dezember hab, bin ich bis jetzt immer mit eher untauglichen Handschuhen gefahren und hatte bis jetzt nicht das beste Gefühl an den Bremshebeln. Weiß jetzt nicht sicher, ob das an den Hebeln oder an den Winterhandschuhen liegt. Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, wer denn die Hebel getauscht hat und wie es sich mit den anderen Hebeln verbessert hat.


Der 1 Finger Hebel ist sooo viel besser !


----------



## Orwell (17. Januar 2021)

Aber die sind doch eh schon dran?!


----------



## AgentZero0 (17. Januar 2021)

Ok, das hat mich allgemein mit den Bezeichnungen verwirrt, weil bei Magura direkt steht, dass die MT Trail Sport? mit dem 1Fingerhebel kommt und bei Radon die ja MT Trail Custom bezeichnet wird. Aber ich denk wohl das wird dann an den rutschigen Handschuhen liegen, dass ich weniger Gefühl mit einem Finger hab. Werd das bei den nächsten Fahrten mal genauer beobachten.


Orwell schrieb:


> Also an meiner MT Trail waren standardmäßg die 1-Finger Hebel verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pres_Skroob (21. Januar 2021)

Kann es sein , das das Cragger 8.0 über Nacht 50,- Euro teurer geworden ist?
Gestern 1799,-  heute 1849,- 🤔🤔


----------



## meinung89 (21. Januar 2021)

LordHelmchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein , das das Cragger 8.0 über Nacht 50,- Euro teurer geworden ist?
> Gestern 1799,-  heute 1849,- 🤔🤔


Gerade geschaut das 7er auch. Ist jetzt bei 1249


----------



## Guerill0 (21. Januar 2021)

Im Moment haben Angebot und Nachfrage gerade einen bösen Streit


----------



## Pres_Skroob (21. Januar 2021)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Im Moment haben Angebot und Nachfrage gerade einen bösen Streit


Da hast Du wohl leider Recht 😂...
Gut das Devinci das Kobain gerade präsentiert hat😎 
oder den Streit aussitzen und auf Besserung hoffen🤔


----------



## zoltaaaan (27. Januar 2021)

Servus Leute, ich frage für einen Freund... (Tatsächlich  )

Ich habe hier ein paar Beiträge überflogen und scheinbar werden Räder erst verspätet ausgeliefert bzw. die Auslieferung verschoben. Beim Cragger 8 steht für Größe M aktuell, dass es auf Lager wäre und es gibt widersprüchliche Signale. Denn es wird bei allen Größen angegeben, dass es erst ab KW 14 verfügbar ist. Kann mir das jemand einordnen, ob das Rad nun auf Lager liegt und in wenigen Tagen kommt oder ob die angegebene KW gilt? Danke schonmal.


----------



## Pres_Skroob (27. Januar 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Servus Leute, ich frage für einen Freund... (Tatsächlich  )
> 
> Ich habe hier ein paar Beiträge überflogen und scheinbar werden Räder erst verspätet ausgeliefert bzw. die Auslieferung verschoben. Beim Cragger 8 steht für Größe M aktuell, dass es auf Lager wäre und es gibt widersprüchliche Signale. Denn es wird bei allen Größen angegeben, dass es erst ab KW 14 verfügbar ist. Kann mir das jemand einordnen, ob das Rad nun auf Lager liegt und in wenigen Tagen kommt oder ob die angegebene KW gilt? Danke schonmal.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1195881


Was sagen denn die Experten von der Hotline? Schon mal angerufen?


----------



## zoltaaaan (27. Januar 2021)

Nope, hab auf die Erfahrungen der vielen Forenuser gehofft, die bereits mehrfach Kontakt zu Radon hatten.


----------



## Chabobabobitz (3. Februar 2021)

Servus Leute, 

Bike Discount bekommt das Bike alle paar Wochen in unbekannter Stückzahl wieder ins Lager. KW 3 KW 9 und KW 14 bisher. Momentan sind alle Bikes bis KW14 schon vorbestellt. Wann das Bike dann genau kommt steht in der Bestellbestätigung.


----------



## Chabobabobitz (3. Februar 2021)

Das gilt fürs 8.0er. 7.0er ist momentan glaub bei KW17. Wenn ihr eine Alternative sucht, würde ich mal bei Ragley gucken. Die haben vor ein paar Tagen die 2021 Range veröffentlicht. Das Big Al kommt dem Cragger wohl am nähesten was die Geo vom Rahmen angeht. Dirty Stuff hat gerade die ganze Ragley Range lieferbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelott (3. Februar 2021)

Meines (8.0) wurde heute angeliefert. Freu mich schon aufs Auspacken.


----------



## kleiziterator (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

Für Leute, die den Cragger 7.0 Anfang Dezember vorbestellt haben, haben Neuigkeiten aus der Post die Zustellung für Woche 9 verschoben?


----------



## kleiziterator (3. Februar 2021)

Entschuldigung, doppeltes technisches Problem


----------



## covo (5. Februar 2021)

@Lanzelott 
Hast du das 8.0 schon aufgebaut und teilst ggf. mit uns ein paar Fotos?! Es gibt nämlich in diesem komischen Internet noch zu wenig (keine) Fotos zu finden außer die offiziellen Shop Fotos 😅


----------



## Deleted 553427 (7. Februar 2021)

Ich erwarte meines Anfang kommender Woche. Und kann Euch gerne Fotos zukommen lassen. Ich hoffe nur, die Größe passt (das übliche ;-))


----------



## kleiziterator (13. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen alle !

Also hat hier niemand seinen neuen 2021 Cragger bekommen?
Wenn die Glücklichen, die ihre Bestellung erhalten haben, Fotos haben ...

(Entschuldigung für die Syntax, ich gehe durch einen Übersetzer, bin Franzose ... Aber hier ist eines der Foren, in denen der Cragger am aktivsten ist ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 553427 (14. Februar 2021)

Also meines ist noch nicht da...


----------



## joose (15. Februar 2021)

Hola, a mí me llegó el día 10 de febrero en talla M, la compré en noviembre y la primera fecha de entrega era para la semana 2, así que se retrasó 1 mes.
Yo mido 180cm y 84 cm de entrepierna, si hubiera comprado la talla L, también estaría bien, puesto que la diferencia de las medidas son 3cm.
Depende si te gusta llevar una bici un poco más pequeña o más grande. Con mi altura estoy entre dos alturas.


----------



## joose (15. Februar 2021)




----------



## guerillamahn (15. Februar 2021)

Geiles Bike, congrats


----------



## Ambieltioniert (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo! Ich habe mich gerade mal registriert, um nach eurer Meinung zu fragen, liefere dafür aber auch Bilder vom Bike  

Ich habe das Cragger in M bestellt gehabt und es kam auch schon an. Ich komme von einem Cube Race One, bin die Geometrie also absolut nicht gewohnt. Ich hatte ursprünglich hier mal reingeschaut und gesehen, dass es auch Leute mit 180+ und SL von 80+ gibt, die M fahren, also hatte ich mich damals für M entschieden, da ich auf keinen Fall ein zu langes Bike haben wollte und immer wieder gelesen hatte, dass L groß ausfällt.

Jetzt, wo es da ist, bin ich aber nicht mehr sicher - habe also mal Bilder gemacht. 
Ich denke mittlerweile, es ist schon etwas zu klein, die Frage ist nun also, was machen? Ich habe es schon in L bestellt, da ich Angst hatte, es gar nicht mehr zu bekommen. Es "umzutauschen" geht entsprechend, mit zwei großen "Abers": zum einen würde ich bis KW 24, also Juni warten müssen. Zum anderen, und das ist mittlerweile fast die nervigere Aussicht: Ich habe beim Verpacken gesehen, dass an der Kurbel schon ein Kratzer ist und am Rahmen sind an 2 Mini-Punkten nahe der Kurbel der Lack abgesprungen. Ich sehe also schon einen riesigen Abzug bei der Rücküberweisung auf mich zukommen.

Ist es also objektiv zu klein? Wenn ja, sehr?  
Würdet ihr mir raten, die wohl auf mich zukommenden Kosten zu schlucken und zu warten, um es dafür in dem hier und da paar MM größeren Rahmen zu haben? Ich habe letztlich nur Angst, dass das "Gefühl" dass es zu klein sein könnte eher von der Geometrie stammt und man das Rad auch so in M fahren kann.

Ich hatte meine Daten davor zwar gemessen, aber das auch mehr schlecht als recht - habe mir nun aber ein Maßband organisiert und komme auf folgende Daten: Höhe: 184, Sl: 84-87, je nachdem ob ich eine Jeans oder Shorts anhabe und wie weit ich das Buch hochdrücke...



















LG!


----------



## Skywalker_95 (15. Februar 2021)

Behalt doch beide und verkauf das eine über privat Verkauf. Aktuell gibt es glaube genug Leute die suchen und so kleine Schönheitsfehler in Kauf nehmen. Preislich wahrscheinlich auch attraktiver als Rückversand. Von der Größe her finde ich deine Bilder komisch: Setz dich doch mal auf den Sattel und mach einmal die sichtbare Pedale auf 3 und einmal auf 6 Uhr.


----------



## Skywalker_95 (15. Februar 2021)

Ich versteh bis heute nicht, dass Radon die Bikes immer komplett aufgebaut versendet - die Kartons sind so extrem riesig


----------



## Ambieltioniert (15. Februar 2021)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort! 
Ja, das privat zu verkaufen hab ich auch überlegt, hab nur echt Angst, auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben, weil sich vielleicht doch keiner findet. Aber ist vielleicht echt ne Option. Und klar, das Bike ist halt viermal um den Block gefahren und die Schramme kommt wohl vom Anketten vor der Tür. Einen zu krassen Abzug fände ich auch nicht so cool. 

Ich habe es grade schon wieder eingepackt, kann also kein neues Bild so fix machen, aber habe eins in Jeans, mit der Pedalstellung auf 3 & 6 Uhr. Zugegeben, da war der Dropper noch nicht ganz ausgefahren (also aus dem Rahmen). Wenn ich den so 3-4cm ausm Rahmen mache und dann komplett ausfahre, sitze ich schon so weit drauf, dass ich mein Bein durchstrecken kann.

Das hier sind also noch die 3 andren Bilder, die ich in anderer Kleidung davor mal gemacht hatte^^


----------



## Chabobabobitz (15. Februar 2021)

@Ambieltioniert 

Ich bin 190 und hab ne 90cm SL und finde den L Rahmen fast zu klein. Aber für dich müsste der L besser passen als M denke ich. Kommt auch drauf an wie du fahren willst. Ruf doch Bike Discount an und frag ob die Macken ein Problem wären. Die Cragger die ich zuletzt bei Kleinanzeige gesehen habe gingen schnell weg.


----------



## Ambieltioniert (15. Februar 2021)

Ja anrufen werde ich morgen mal, da war heute nur schon dauernd besetzt - die Leitungen sind also wohl am Glühen vor lauter Bestellungen/Nachfragen 

Wegen der Sache, wie ich fahren will: Das ist so ein bisschen der Knackpunkt. Mein altes Cube Race One war glaube ich auch eine Rahmennummer zu klein, und das war kein großes Problem. Ich fahre gern aufrecht (wo die kleinere Größe ja sogar eher passen sollte) und würde jetzt ja auch mehr im Trailbereich mal n paar Singletrails runter und bisschen im Wald die Wege mitnehmen über Stock und Stein. In der Stadt fahr ich gern Treppen und springe über Bordsteine. Ich habe also kein großes Problem damit, ein "etwas zu kleines" Rad zu fahren. Erstrecht nicht, wenn ich das schon da hätte und auf das neue, "etwas besser passende" bis Juni warten muss und das auch noch teurer wird.  Das Bike soll also immer wieder in den Wald und da die Wege runter und ab und zu mal ne Tour von 20km erhalten.

Ich habe nur Angst, Knie oder Rückenprobleme zu bekommen, weil es ZU klein ist. Das wäre ungünstig finde ich. Da würde ich dann auch die Route über Zurücksenden oder privat-verkaufen wählen.
Ich kann das nur aufgrund der Geometrie gar nicht einschätzen, ob es zu klein ist. Die paar Runden um den Block und die zwei Treppen die ich genommen habe, waren eigentlich ganz gut - habe eher Bedenken, dass es zu kurz ist, um die Vorteile einer "forward geometry" zu bekommen. Wie viel da der nächstgrößere Rahmen ausmacht, weiß ich aber auch nicht genau.
Laut Radon wäre ich ja sogar noch gerade so im M-Rahmen drin, der geht ja laut Website bis Höhe 185 & SL 86. Einschätzen kann ich das halt als Neuling leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiziterator (15. Februar 2021)

Persönlich bestellte ich ein L für 185 cm und 85,5 cm in den Beinen.
Einfach weil 465 Reichweite in L ist es ein ziemlich guter Wert für meine Größe.
Das Ganze war, um sicherzustellen, dass es mit der Sattelstütze geht, ich werde nicht weit vom Minimum entfernt sein, aber es geht normal.

Die Position auf Ihrem M wird kein Problem sein, im schlimmsten Fall setzen Sie einen Stiel kaum länger.
Auf den Fotos auf keinen Fall schockierend.


----------



## CedGauche (15. Februar 2021)

Ich finde jetzt auch, dass das Bike nicht unbedingt zu klein wirkt. Vielleicht 1-2 cm längerer Vorbau, dann wird die Lenkung aber etwas träger. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Bike behalten. Ein neues Bike fühlt sich zu Beginn immer komisch an. Fahre mal etwas länger damit.


----------



## guerillamahn (15. Februar 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach gehoerst du auf jeden Fall auf Large. Kannst bestimmt das in M behalten bis zumindest das Bike in L ankommt denn ich schaetze dieses Jahr wird die Nachfrage sehr stark sein... aber naja Zeug auf Ebaykleinanzeige zu verkaufen kann auch manchmal nervig werden  aber ich bin 100% sicher du kriegst das Ding verkauft im Sommer und mit Geduld kannst du es verkaufen eventuell auch ohne Geld zu verlieren (oder sehr sehr wenig).


----------



## Ambieltioniert (16. Februar 2021)

Ja dann danke erstmal für die ganzen Einschätzungen! Das ist doch sehr hilfreich! 
Ich werde das Bike jetzt behalten und solange fahren, bis das in L ankommt - das mittlerweile ausverkauft ist. Ich hoffe, die bisher bestellten werden auch alle geliefert  
Und dann verkaufe ich es halbwegs gebraucht - so habe ich dann wenigstens bis KW 24 ein Rad für den Frühling.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Spooniak (16. Februar 2021)

@Ambieltioniert Ich würde dein M Cragger wohl abkaufen, wenn du es privat veräußern möchtest. Kannst dich ja einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Leman (16. Februar 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> @Ambieltioniert Ich würde dein M Cragger wohl abkaufen, wenn du es privat veräußern möchtest. Kannst dich ja einfach bei mir melden.


Ich hätte im Sommer voraussichtlich auch noch das Cragger 7.0 in Größe M zu verkaufen. Hab gerade bei einem Fully zugeschlagen. VG, Leman


----------



## Spooniak (16. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mir auch ein Cragger 8.0 vorbestellt, aber wenn ich gebraucht früher eins bekommen kann, dann bestell ich es wieder ab. Sommer ist mir also zu spät


----------



## Deleted 553427 (19. Februar 2021)

Hat hier noch jemand ein lagerndes Cragger 8.0 bestellt, das am Versandweg "verschollen" ist?


----------



## Spooniak (19. Februar 2021)

404rider schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand ein lagerndes Cragger 8.0 bestellt, das am Versandweg "verschollen" ist?



Wo war denn bitte ein Cragger 8.0 lagernd? Gibt es doch nur bei Bike-Discount und dort wurde schon seit Ewigkeiten eine Lieferzeit für Ende Mai kommuniziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 553427 (19. Februar 2021)

Ebendort. Ein kleines Kontingent (für Vorbesteller) muss es ja auch gegeben haben, siehe Fotos weiter oben.


----------



## Spooniak (19. Februar 2021)

Bike-Discount ist nun wirklich ein seriöser Händler, würde da einfach anrufen. Wie soll ein Fahrrad einfach beim Versand verschwinden? Eventuell kommt es nur später aufgrund des Schneechaos in den letzten Tagen/Wochen.


----------



## Pres_Skroob (19. Februar 2021)

Auch die kleinsten Pakete brauchen momentan manchmal 2-3 mal länger als normal. 
Der Empfang eines neuen Bikes ist natürlich spannender als Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen. Einfach ein bisschen warten das kommt schon😎.
Ich habe mal ein Bike nach Österreich verschickt, hat fast 3,5 Wochen gedauert (Vor Corona).


----------



## Deleted 553427 (19. Februar 2021)

Das Rad ist angeblich im DHL-Terminal in Wien. Seit 14 (!) Tagen. Das ist 65 km von meiner Wohnadresse entfernt. Und ein wenig Schnee auf den Straßen gab es in den letzten Wochen genau einen Tag lang.


----------



## Spooniak (19. Februar 2021)

404rider schrieb:


> Das Rad ist angeblich im DHL-Terminal in Wien. Seit 14 (!) Tagen. Das ist 65 km von meiner Wohnadresse entfernt. Und ein wenig Schnee auf den Straßen gab es in den letzten Wochen genau einen Tag lang.



Und was sagt Bike Discount dazu? Mein Propain Tyee war damals in einem DHL Terminal für 8 Tage "gefangen". Anscheinend werden so große Pakete nicht immer direkt weitergeleitet bzw. müssen per Hand gescannt werden. Im Moment gibt es ja einen richtigen Internet-Bestellboom plus weniger Mitarbeiter. Aber 14 Tage ist natürlich schon ne Hausnummer...


----------



## Deleted 553427 (19. Februar 2021)

Das übliche: Bedauern, vertrösten.
Ich werde nächste Woche versuchen, das Paket dort selbst abzuholen, da DHL damit überfordert scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 553427 (22. Februar 2021)

Sodala! Nachdem das Rad seit 5. (!) im Terminal Wien war, ist es heute (am 22.) endlich wohlbehalten bei mir angekommen! Dich Schachtel war schon ganz staubig... 
Wobei das Problem auch ein wenig von Radon hausgemacht ist: Durch die übergroße Schachtel wurde das Rad per LKW angeliefert- da zierte man sich natürlich, "extra" zu mir in die Pampa zu fahren. Ich glaube aber dennoch, das die Schachtel mit etwas guten Willen in einen der üblichen Lieferwägen gepasst hätte.
Sei´s drum- das Rad ist da und ich bin sehr zufrieden!
Ein paar Eindrücke: Der Lack ist sehr schön, dürfte aber eher in einer mäßigen Schichtdicke aufgebracht sein. Kein Klarlack- daher sind die Decals "freiliegend". Die Schweißnähte schauen ebenfalls sehr schön aus.
WICHTIG: Entgegen der Bilder auf der Radon-HP hat die Gabel sehr wohl einen Schnellspanner! Ich hab somit umsonst einen bestellt- durch die Verschleppung bei der Auslieferung kann ich den natürlich auch nicht mehr zurückschicken. Also, falls wer einen braucht... ;-) Bei der Gabel ist ebenfalls der kleine Mudguard dabei!
Die "Panzerreifen" DHF/DHR in 2,5 Exo+ hab ich schon gegen was leichteres getauscht. Auch hier: falls wer Interesse hat, sind abzugeben!
Das Fahrverhalten ist sehr lebendig, quirlig. Man sitzt eher "kurz". Größe S passt übrigens für 172cm/80cm Schrittlänge perfekt! Alles in allem: Das Warten hat sich gelohnt.
PS: Bilder gibt´s morgen!


----------



## Deleted 553427 (23. Februar 2021)

Fertig aufgebaut: So schaut´s aus!




Die Reifen hab ich gegen Kenda Regolith SCT und WP Race getauscht, jeweils in 2,4. Das allein spart schon ordentlich Gewicht.




Sattel und Griffe sind von SQ-Lab, Pedale von One Up.




Ich bin auch im EDC-Programm ;-) Das Grün passt perfekt zu den Gabelknöpfen, auch der Sattel passt farblich schön dazu. Die Bremshebel hab ich gegen die 1-Finger-Hebel getauscht. Die Bremsen sind sauber montiert und laufen schleiffrei!





Von jenen, die schon länger Cragger fahren kommt folgender Tipp: Am Steuerrohr Rahmenschutzfolie anbringen, sonst scheuern die Bowdenzüge/ Bremsleitung den Lack ab.

Zum Gewicht: 12,7 kg mit allem Zubehör wie auf den Fotos. Das geht in Ordnung, würd ich meinen!


----------



## Skywalker_95 (23. Februar 2021)

404rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1214326
> Fertig aufgebaut: So schaut´s aus!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1214327
> ...


Seit wann hat der Rahmen nicht mehr den Knick im Übergang von Oberrohr auf Ausfallende? Sieht von der Geo aus wie ein ganz anderes Bike


----------



## Deleted 553427 (23. Februar 2021)

Is´ Größe S- für kleine Menschen! 
Da geht das Oberrohr fast in einer Linie in die Sitzstreben, stimmt.


----------



## kleiziterator (23. Februar 2021)

Schöne Maschine!

Kleine Frage, was sagt die Schutzstufe auf dem Originalrahmen aus?
Gibt es einen Film im Unterrohr?


----------



## Deleted 553427 (23. Februar 2021)

Kategorie 3.
Am Unterrohr ist eine Schutzfolie, etwas dünner als die "gute" von 3M.


----------



## kleiziterator (23. Februar 2021)

Entschuldigung, ich gehe durch Google Übersetzer, aber Schutzstufe Ich habe über den bereits installierten klaren Schutz gesprochen: D.

Ich stelle mir jedoch eine Frage, alle in den Magazintests sprechen von einem intern geführten Sattelstützenkabel, aber mit der Summe der Fotos, die wir im Internet finden, ist es das Umwerferkabel. Wer geht intern !?


----------



## Deleted 553427 (23. Februar 2021)

Das Schaltseil geht durchs Unterrohr, es kommt knapp vor dem Tretlager wieder heraus.
Das Seil der Teleskopstütze verläuft nur im Sitzrohr intern, es kommt knapp oberhalb des Tretlagers heraus.


----------



## efzx (24. Februar 2021)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass die lowspeed Verstellung der dvo Sapphire klemmt? 
Meine Motivation jetzt zum Saison Start die gabel wegzuschicken geht gegen Null :/


----------



## Urbi089 (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

Ich habe Interesse mir ein Cragger 8.0 zu besorgen und hätte mal eine Frage an die Besitzer eines solchen:

Wie sieht die Spannweite der Gänge aus?
Kann man im hohen Gang auch flott und lange auf geraden und geteerten Straßen fahren, oder drehen sich da die Beine wund?

Vielen Dank ihr lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_95 (28. Februar 2021)

Urbi089 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe Interesse mir ein Cragger 8.0 zu besorgen und hätte mal eine Frage an die Besitzer eines solchen:
> 
> ...


Hatte auf der Transalp einen Teerabschnitt 20km flach vor mir und habs gehasst. Das Bike macht Spaß aber für Teer hol dir n Pizzaschneider aka Rennrad


----------



## Guerill0 (28. Februar 2021)

Wie schon letztes mal - kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die sehr weiche abfahrtslastige Maxxis Reifenkombi macht Teerstrecken nicht zum Genuss, mit anderen Reifen ist das Bike aber durchaus ne sehr universelle Arbeitsbiene.


----------



## kleiziterator (2. März 2021)

Guten Morgen alle, Haben Sie für diejenigen, die den Cragger 7.0 bestellt haben, Neuigkeiten von Radon?


----------



## FabianSo (2. März 2021)

Für mich sollte das 7.0 seit April 2020 (!) zur Ansicht in den Laden bestellt werden.
Nach erneuter Nachfrage teilte man mir mit, dass das Rad immer noch nicht lieferbar ist. 
Die Aussage ist vor dem Hintergrund, dass schon etliche hier ihre Räder erhalten haben, n bisschen unglaubwürdig. 
Angeblicher Liefertermin: KW18 fürs 7.0.
Ich bin mit Bikediscount langsam durch.


----------



## kleiziterator (3. März 2021)

Hallo,

Ich verstehe Ihre Nachricht nicht ganz. Sie haben Ihr Fahrrad im April 2020 bestellt?


----------



## FabianSo (4. März 2021)

Ich habe es nicht verbindlich bestellt, sondern man bot mir an, es in den Laden zur Ansicht zu bestellen, damit ich mich vor Ort nach einer Probefahrt dafür oder dagegen entscheiden kann.
Und ja: Das war im April 2020. Entsprechend noch das alte Modell in der (für mich) schöneren Farbkombi.


----------



## Guerill0 (4. März 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht verbindlich bestellt, sondern man bot mir an, es in den Laden zur Ansicht zu bestellen, damit ich mich vor Ort nach einer Probefahrt dafür oder dagegen entscheiden kann.
> Und ja: Das war im April 2020. Entsprechend noch das alte Modell in der (für mich) schöneren Farbkombi.


Wie funktioniert das „zur Ansicht“ bestellen bei bike discount?


----------



## FabianSo (4. März 2021)

Wollte es erst "richtig" bestellen. 
Da das Rad damals schon nicht lieferbar war, wurde es dann schnellstmöglich durch einen Thomas John für mich zur Ansicht bestellt.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das momentan auch noch möglich ist.


----------



## Guerill0 (4. März 2021)

@Radon-Bikes:
Geht das (noch)? Klingt irgendwie zu gut 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabianSo (6. März 2021)

Keine Angst! Ich warte seit fast einem Jahr. Scheint also nie wirklich gegangen zu sein, sondern wurde mir nur versprochen.


----------



## kleiziterator (6. März 2021)

Ein Lieferversprechen, das länger als ein Jahr dauert. Ich glaube, Sie können das Modell 2021 bestellen, wenn Sie einen Prahler wollen, ohne Ihre Hoffnungen brechen zu wollen 😅


----------



## HansYolo84 (11. März 2021)

Nabend Zusammen!

Ich häng mich mal hier dran:

Hab am Dienstag mein Cragger 8.0 erhalten  und wollte heute endlich die Gabel einstellen.

Ist bei jemand anderem auch die Gabel auf 140mm statt 130mm eingestellt? Denke DVO hat die so angeliefert und Radon hat das nicht gemerkt bei der Montage.

Bin am überlegen ob ich es so lassen soll oder umstelle...

Fährt jemand das Cragger mit mehr als 130mm? Lenk- und Sitzwinkel müssten ja so 0.5° Abweichung gegenüber der angedachten Werte haben.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Aufwand um die Länge zu verstellen?


----------



## Skywalker_95 (11. März 2021)

HansYolo84 schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen!
> 
> Ich häng mich mal hier dran:
> 
> ...


Ich würde die Gabel so lassen. Geo Änderungen sollten völlig okay sein aber sonst schreib mal Radon und frag nach - die übernehmen sonst auch den Service bei Partner Shops. Finde 1cm mehr aber im Grunde ganz nice - je nachdem was du fährste (die gute alte Frage)


----------



## TobiMW (12. März 2021)

HansYolo84 schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen!
> 
> Ich häng mich mal hier dran:
> 
> ...


Meines Wissens nach federn viele Gabeln nicht bis zur Gabelkrone ein.
Meist sind ein oder zwei Zentimeter Luft zwischen maximalem Federweg und Gabelkrone.
Bei Fox oder Rockshox stehts glaube ich teilweise sogar dran bis wo die max. Eintauchtiefe geht.

Solltest du schon mal mit wenig Luft getestet haben und du kannst wirklich bis zur Krone einfedern, dann ist DVO wohl eine Ausnahme was obiges Thema anbelangt.

Falls du noch nicht getestet hast, schieb doch den Gummiring mal runter und feder mit wenig Luft so weit es geht ein, theoretisch müsste dann noch Luft sein zwischen Ring und Gabelkrone.


----------



## HansYolo84 (12. März 2021)

Danke für die Antworten! 
Scheint tatsächlich so zu sein wie TobiMW vermutet hat. Die letzten ca. 1,2 - 1,5cm kriege ich, nach Ablassen des Drucks, nicht mehr eingefedert. 

Schade, hätte gegen nen cm mehr Federweg keine Einwände gehabt.  ;-) Wenn irgendwann mal ein Service nötig wird, gucke ich mir mal das Innenleben und die Verstellmöglichkeit an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohuwabohu_ (19. März 2021)

Hallo an Alle!
ich fahre ein Cragger 8 aus dem Jahr 2019 in Größe M. Dieses empfinde ich aber zunehmend als etwas zu groß und zu lang. 
Deshalb meine Frage: gibt es hier einen Menschen mit einem Cragger in Größe S, dem dieses zu klein erscheint?
Hat jemand einen Rahmen in S abzugeben, zu verkaufen oder würde gegen einen in Größe M tauschen?

LG und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## FlayKay (21. März 2021)

Tohuwabohu_ schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> ich fahre ein Cragger 8 aus dem Jahr 2019 in Größe M. Dieses empfinde ich aber zunehmend als etwas zu groß und zu lang.
> Deshalb meine Frage: gibt es hier einen Menschen mit einem Cragger in Größe S, dem dieses zu klein erscheint?
> Hat jemand einen Rahmen in S abzugeben, zu verkaufen oder würde gegen einen in Größe M tauschen?
> ...


Ich habe dir mal eine private Nachricht geschickt. Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## kleiziterator (21. März 2021)

Guten Morgen alle,

Haben Sie Neuigkeiten von Ihrer Seite für diejenigen, die den Cragger 7 bestellt haben?
Wir sollten das Fahrrad in Woche 10 haben, und es ist zwei Wochen her, seit wir Woche 10 verbracht haben ...


----------



## Dajulimasotes (22. März 2021)

kleiziterator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle,
> 
> Haben Sie Neuigkeiten von Ihrer Seite für diejenigen, die den Cragger 7 bestellt haben?
> Wir sollten das Fahrrad in Woche 10 haben, und es ist zwei Wochen her, seit wir Woche 10 verbracht haben ...


Meines sollte in Woche 9 kommen, noch nichts gehört...


----------



## Jolpe (22. März 2021)

Tohuwabohu_ schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> ich fahre ein Cragger 8 aus dem Jahr 2019 in Größe M. Dieses empfinde ich aber zunehmend als etwas zu groß und zu lang.
> Deshalb meine Frage: gibt es hier einen Menschen mit einem Cragger in Größe S, dem dieses zu klein erscheint?
> Hat jemand einen Rahmen in S abzugeben, zu verkaufen oder würde gegen einen in Größe M tauschen?
> ...


Ich warte darauf das Radon das 8 er wieder liefern kann, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge, ich kann mich nämlich auch nicht zwischen M und S entscheiden, ich bin 176 groß und leider nur eine Schrittlänge von 77, laut Radon zwischen 
M und S


----------



## scrub13 (22. März 2021)

Also ich bin 174cm groß mit Schrittlänge 81cm. Fahre eine Cragger 7.0 aus 2020 in M und hätte mir im Nachhinein lieber einen S Rahmen bestellt.

Ich schließe mich mal an die Anfrage an: Hat jemand im Raum Stuttgart einen Rahmen in S zum Probefahren und / oder würde gegen einen in Größe M tauschen?


----------



## Deleted 553427 (22. März 2021)

Für 500 Euro würde ich mich von meinem Cragger 8.0 Rahmen, Größe S trennen. Hat 3 Ausfahrten drauf. Bilder siehe Post 619.


----------



## Dajulimasotes (24. März 2021)

kleiziterator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle,
> 
> Haben Sie Neuigkeiten von Ihrer Seite für diejenigen, die den Cragger 7 bestellt haben?
> Wir sollten das Fahrrad in Woche 10 haben, und es ist zwei Wochen her, seit wir Woche 10 verbracht haben ...


Weiteres Update: Ich habe nun erfahren, dass mein Cragger 7 nächste Woche aus der Fertigung kommen soll. Wird also auch nichts zu Ostern. Mit Glück bekomme ich es dann in KW 14 (anstatt KW9, anstatt original KW4). Was das für diejenigen heißt, die es schon offiziell mit KW17 bestellt haben, möchte ich mir gar nicht ausmalen...


----------



## TobiMW (24. März 2021)

Dajulimasotes schrieb:


> Weiteres Update: Ich habe nun erfahren, dass mein Cragger 7 nächste Woche aus der Fertigung kommen soll. Wird also auch nichts zu Ostern. Mit Glück bekomme ich es dann in KW 14 (anstatt KW9, anstatt original KW4). Was das für diejenigen heißt, die es schon offiziell mit KW17 bestellt haben, möchte ich mir gar nicht ausmalen...


Dann hoffe ich mal ,dass das nicht auch mit den Slides passiert


----------



## Leman (5. April 2021)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal ,dass das nicht auch mit den Slides passiert


Tja, also wir haben das Slide 8.0 im November 20´ bestellt. Erste Info war KW 4, dann KW 22... mal sehen ob die Räder tatsächlich kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_95 (7. April 2021)

Kann mir jmd sagen woher die schleifspuren im Lagerbereich der Achse kommen?


----------



## neiduck (8. April 2021)

Unbedenklich... die Lager müssen ja auch arbeiten und die Radialkräfte sind beim Treten extrem hoch.
Die Spuren sind bestimmt nur Oberflächlich und nicht im Material.
Sollte es anders sein würde es mich wundern....


----------



## kleiziterator (15. April 2021)

I receive my new Cragger 7 ! (In L)
It's sweet !


----------



## Skywalker_95 (15. April 2021)

kleiziterator schrieb:


> I receive my new Cragger 7 ! (In L)
> It's sweet !


Die Farbe in Kombi mit den Skins ist echt sexy


----------



## Vaddi_531 (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem 2020 Cragger 7.0 (rot/blau) in der Größe M. Spielt hier jemand mit dem Gedanken seines zu verkaufen oder kennt jemanden der jemanden kennt der seines abgeben möchte?

Beste Grüße ✌️


----------



## YoJohann (7. Mai 2021)

Moin, hat hier irgendwer Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen für einen Rahmenschutz für das Cragger? Nachdem mein letzter Rahmen schnell verkratzt war, würde ich das bei dem Bike nun ändern. Was würdet ihr sagen: Folie von der Rolle, Precut, die dickeren Kunststoffsachen?
Ich freue mich auch über direkte Empfehlungen für Produkte. 
Grüße aus dem Taunus!


----------



## kleiziterator (7. Mai 2021)

The best cragger’s place !


----------



## DtH78 (14. Mai 2021)

kleiziterator schrieb:


> The best cragger’s place !


----------



## DtH78 (14. Mai 2021)

Hi all, greetings form the Netherlands. I like to thank you for all your posts. You've convinced me to order a Cragger (7.0 in M) and boy, it doesn't disappoint! Beautiful bike. See attached photo. Still early days but with one ride in it surprises me how well it holds speed. Solid build. Impressed with the standard Radon dropper; no unwanted play when pedalling and a smooth operation. Reach in M is spot on for my 1m76cm. Toptube looks longer than it feels. Lifting front wheel is easy enough. Some reviews spoke of a high BB in comparison with similar bikes, but I didn't notice it. doesn't feel like you are on a 'high horse'. I rather like it, I had no pedal strikes on technical steep climbs in contrast tot my old commencal.

PS: sorry for not writing in Deutch. Forgive me for posting my opinion as an reaction to kleiziterator's post. This is due to my bad Deutch ;-) But I wanted to post an photo of the 2021 7.0 in size M, since I was hoping for so long that someone would post a real life photo. So here you go.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiziterator (16. Mai 2021)

Hello to you,

I write in my turn in English, easier to translate into German (coming from French or translations are approximate).

Indeed, the Cragger is super cool to ride.
He picks up a lot of speed on the slope, it forces the engagement.
But this is mainly due to a fairly open steering angle which favors both stability and the work of the front suspension.

For the seat post, it is a TranzX (there is even the manual supplied with the bike).
So no surprise it works.
Mine took a micro lateral play (1mm) but everything is normal.
The downside of this seat post is that there is no maintenance to do, when it no longer goes back normally, the cartridge must be changed (60 €).
Without that, it works flawlessly.


----------



## BlackForestX (20. Mai 2021)

Zur Info:

Das Cragger 7 in Größe M und L ist gerade wieder auf Lager und kann bestellt werden.
Lieferzeit sollen 14-24 Tage sein.


----------



## WasLetztePreis (21. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Cragger-Besitzer,

Ich habe mal die Gelegenheit genutzt und mich nach Monaten/Jahren des Mitlesens auch angemeldet 

Komme aus dem Gravel/Rennrad/BMX-Bereich. Nach 10  Jahren der Abstinenz habe ich mir wieder ein MTB angeschafft. Die Wahl viel dabei auf das Cragger 7.0 2021, das ich nun etwas hochrüsten und "customizen" möchte. Vor allem das Gewicht will ich etwas drücken, um es "tourenfreundlicher" zu machen.



BlackForestX schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Das Cragger 7 in Größe M und L ist gerade wieder auf Lager und kann bestellt werden.
> Lieferzeit sollen 14-24 Tage sein.



Ich konnte eins davon ergattern. Schon am 19. Mai. Paar Minuten später waren natürlich alle wieder weg, bevor überhaupt irgendwelche Benachrichtigungen raus gingen.
Laut support dauert es 14-24 Tage bis zu Lieferung.  Ich bin gespannt und gebe hier dann mal ein paar Updates.

*Was für Reifen fahrt ihr?*

Ich würde mich vermutlich gerne der schweren/fetten Downhill-Enduro Schlappen mit Dual-Mischung entledigen. Imo finde ich, dass ein paar flottere All Mountain Reifen für das Cragger auch reichen.

Dachte dabei an Maxxis Forekaster vorne und Maxxis Rekon hinten? Vielleicht können ein paar der Cragger-Besitzer schreiben was für Reifen-Kombos sie auf ihrem Terrain fahren? Was empfiehlt sich? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## BlackForestX (21. Mai 2021)

Das ist ja interessant das du schon am 19. Mai benachrichtigt wurdest, ich erst einen Tag später und hab dann gleich eins bestellt. Vielleicht gehen die Bestätigungen ja auch je nach Registrierung Datum raus?

Das mit den Reifen find ich ein interessantes Thema und hoffe das sich hier paar Besitzer melden. Gerade auch ob zum Beispiel 2,6er Breite Reifen passen würden. 
Werde aber erstmal schauen wie die verbauten Maxxis sich in Sachen Rollwiderstand machen.


----------



## WasLetztePreis (21. Mai 2021)

BlackForestX schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant das du schon am 19. Mai benachrichtigt wurdest, ich erst einen Tag später und hab dann gleich eins bestellt. Vielleicht gehen die Bestätigungen ja auch je nach Registrierung Datum raus?
> 
> Das mit den Reifen find ich ein interessantes Thema und hoffe das sich hier paar Besitzer melden. Gerade auch ob zum Beispiel 2,6er Breite Reifen passen würden.
> Werde aber erstmal schauen wie die verbauten Maxxis sich in Sachen Rollwiderstand machen.



Ich habe zufällig am 19. Mai Vormittags gesehen, dass sie es auf Lager hatten und dann gleich eins bestellt.

Die Benachrichtigung per Mail, dass es wieder auf Lager ist bekam ich dann erst gestern Nachmittag. Da waren aber natürlich schon alle wieder weg.

Also auf das System von Bike-Discount ist kein Verlass. Für all jene die dort noch auf Bikes hoffen ist wohl auch ne ordentliche Portion Glück angesagt.

LG


----------



## Seb571 (21. Mai 2021)

WasLetztePreis schrieb:


> Ich habe zufällig am 19. Mai Vormittags gesehen, dass sie es auf Lager hatten und dann gleich eins bestellt.
> 
> Die Benachrichtigung per Mail, dass es wieder auf Lager ist bekam ich dann erst gestern Nachmittag. Da waren aber natürlich schon alle wieder weg.
> 
> ...


Also wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe gab's am:
19.05 Rahmengröße S und M
20.05 Rahmengröße M und L

aber ja das Benachrichtigungsystem ist echt komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoJohann (21. Mai 2021)

Mein Tipp: Ruft mal bei denen in Bonn hatten, ich konnte dann bei normalerweise 6 Wochen Lieferzeit schon nach 14 Tagen vorbeikommen zum Probefahren!


----------



## Guerill0 (21. Mai 2021)

WasLetztePreis schrieb:


> *Was für Reifen fahrt ihr?*
> 
> Ich würde mich vermutlich gerne der schweren/fetten Downhill-Enduro Schlappen mit Dual-Mischung entledigen. Imo finde ich, dass ein paar flottere All Mountain Reifen für das Cragger auch reichen.
> 
> Dachte dabei an Maxxis Forekaster vorne und Maxxis Rekon hinten? Vielleicht können ein paar der Cragger-Besitzer schreiben was für Reifen-Kombos sie auf ihrem Terrain fahren? Was empfiehlt sich?



Maxxis Ardent - rollen sehr ordentlich und der Grip reicht für die Hometrails locker aus.


----------



## Deleted 553427 (21. Mai 2021)

Vorne Regolith 2,4, hinten WP Race 2,4. 
Das funktioniert überraschend gut, ist leicht und rollt sehr gut!


----------



## WasLetztePreis (21. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Tipps ihr beiden. Ziehe ich auf jeden Fall in Betracht. Spart man ja im Grunde nen halbes Kilo ein.
Der WP Race rutscht hinten nicht rum? 
LG


----------



## Deleted 553427 (22. Mai 2021)

Nein.
Gibt ja Leute, die verwenden den sogar vorn!


----------



## FabianSo (22. Mai 2021)

Ehm ernsthaft? Ich warte seit April letzten Jahres auf mein zur Ansicht bestelltes Cragger.
@Radon-Bikes

Bin ich als jemand, der das Rad noch nicht direkt gekauft hat, dem aber ein Rad zur Ansicht bestellt wurde, Kunde zweiter Klasse?


----------



## Spooniak (22. Mai 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Ehm ernsthaft? Ich warte seit April letzten Jahres auf mein zur Ansicht bestelltes Cragger.
> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Bin ich als jemand, der das Rad noch nicht direkt gekauft hat, dem aber ein Rad zur Ansicht bestellt wurde, Kunde zweiter Klasse?



Jepp, ich habe auch vor Monaten ein Cragger 8.0 bestellt und bisher noch nix gehört.


----------



## BlackForestX (22. Mai 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Ehm ernsthaft? Ich warte seit April letzten Jahres auf mein zur Ansicht bestelltes Cragger.
> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Bin ich als jemand, der das Rad noch nicht direkt gekauft hat, dem aber ein Rad zur Ansicht bestellt wurde, Kunde zweiter Klasse?


Was bedeutet denn ein zur Ansicht bestelltes Cragger? Kannst du das erst bei Radon Probefahren und entscheidest dann erst ob du es kaufst?

Aus Sicht von Radon kann ich dann schon verstehen das du nicht wirklich ne hohe Priorität hast. Warum sollte Radon den Aufwand betreiben wenn ihnen die Räder aus den Händen gerissen werden.

Ist für mich zugegebenermaßen auch sehr ungewöhnlich ein Rad ohne mal draufgessen zu sein zu kaufen, aber wenn man die aktuelle Situation sich ansieht dann hat man schlechte Chancen. Wobei ich doch überrascht bin da ich mich erst vor 4 Wochen auf die Benachrichtigungsliste habe setzen lassen und nun in den nächsten 24 Tage es schon bekommen soll.


----------



## FabianSo (22. Mai 2021)

Richtig. 
Ich kann Radon da auch verstehen. Dann biete ich diesen Service dem Kunden aber nicht an sondern sage zu Anfang klar, dass man das Rad bestellen soll. 
Dann wäre für alle Beteiligten klar gewesen, wie das zu handhaben ist.


----------



## Guerill0 (22. Mai 2021)

ich war auf Grund eines vorigen Post neugierig und hab' die Hotline angerufen. 
Es gibt definitiv keine Möglichkeit ein Bike "zur Ansicht" zu bestellen. 
Es gibt nur "kaufen" oder "nicht kaufen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabianSo (22. Mai 2021)

Das wurde mir anders mitgeteilt.
Ich zitere aus der Mail: "das Rad wurde unverbindlich für Sie in den Megastore bestellt. Sofern Ihnen das Rad zusagt können Sie es nach der Probefahrt mitnehmen, ansonsten lassen Sie es einfach hier."

Auch auf Nachfrage im August 2020 und März 2021 wurde mir nichts gegenteiliges mitgeteilt.

Ansprechpartner damals war ein Thomas John, spätere Mails verfasste ein André.


----------



## nukeboii98 (25. Mai 2021)

Hey Leute, das Cragger 7.0 ist im Moment wieder lieferbar in M und in L.
Habe eben eins bestellt. Laut Radon sind ca 50 auf Lager und werden die nächsten Tage online gestellt.
Grüße Anton


----------



## nukeboii98 (25. Mai 2021)

laut bike discount werden pro Tag 4 Stück in jeder größe eingebucht


----------



## drdiablo (29. Mai 2021)

Liegen dem Cragger (7) tubeless Ventile bei oder muss man die separat besorgen?
Ich nehme auch an die Felgen muss man noch mit Dichtband ankleben oder sind die bereits Ready für Dichtmilch?

Steht ja leider nichts dabei was dem Rad beiliegt.. bestellt hab ich letzte Woche


----------



## nukeboii98 (29. Mai 2021)

drdiablo schrieb:


> Liegen dem Cragger (7) tubeless Ventile bei oder muss man die separat besorgen?
> Ich nehme auch an die Felgen muss man noch mit Dichtband ankleben oder sind die bereits Ready für Dichtmilch?
> 
> Steht ja leider nichts dabei was dem Rad beiliegt.. bestellt hab ich letzte Woche


In den Laufrädern ist schon Tubeless Felgenband installiert. Laut Test sind keine Tubeless Ventile mitgeliefert.


----------



## BlackForestX (30. Mai 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob auch Reifen in 2,6“ breite passen würden? Laut den Specs von Radon nur bis 2,4“ breite.


----------



## Guerill0 (30. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte 2,6er Nobby Nics dran. Das geht problemlos


----------



## BlackForestX (30. Mai 2021)

Danke das ist genau das was ich hören wollte 😁


----------



## Urbi089 (12. Juni 2021)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe eine Anfrage an die Cragger8.0 besitzer (in L) unter euch!

Und zwar möchte ich mir folgendes Produkt zum Cragger dazukaufen:









						Expedition Frame Pack | Apidura
					

The Expedition Frame Pack is a waterproof frame bag designed for storing items within the main triangle, creating a lower centre of gravity and enabling more natural bike handling.




					www.apidura.com
				




jetzt ist es nur so, dass ich das Frame Pack gerne schon früher hätte, um mit meinem Bestands-Bike auf eine Tour aufbrechen zu können.

Meine Frage: Welche Größe (maximal) passt in das Cragger rein?
bzw. wie sind die innenmaße des Rahmens beim Cragger8L ?

Die Angaben von Radon helfen mir leider nicht weiter. 

Vielen Herzlichen Dank und schönes Wochenende ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoJohann (13. Juni 2021)

Welche Innenmaße genau brauchst du?

Kann gleich mal messen.


----------



## Deleted 553427 (22. Juni 2021)

Ich habe einen Cragger-Rahmen, abzugeben. 3 Monate alt, neuwertig, Größe S (passt bis ca. 175 cm).
Wie abgebildet inkl. Steuerkopflager, Innenlager, Sattelstützenklemme, Achse und Schaltauge. Natürlich mit Rechnung des Rades. Meine Preisvorstellung wären 220 Euro. Kontakt gerne per PN, habe natürlich noch weitere Bilder.
EDIT: VERKAUFT!


----------



## kleiziterator (17. September 2021)

Cragger are always on top ! Great HT bike for AM !


----------



## kleiziterator (2. Januar 2022)

Some news about your 21' cragger ? 

No new model for the 2022 announced !?


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Februar 2022)

kleiziterator schrieb:


> Some news about your 21' cragger ?
> 
> No new model for the 2022 announced !?


@Radon-Bikes :
Die Frage nach dem 2022er Cragger ist berechtigt   
Lohnt es sich zu warten, oder muss man sich bei der Konkurrenz umschauen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Februar 2022)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes :
> Die Frage nach dem 2022er Cragger ist berechtigt
> Lohnt es sich zu warten, oder muss man sich bei der Konkurrenz umschauen?


Lohnt sich - kommende Woche sollte sich etwas bei uns auf der Seite tun 

Besten Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scrub13 (28. Februar 2022)

Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt online. Das 7er kommt jetzt in zwei Ausführungen, einmal mit der Marzocchi Bomber Z2, daher!


----------



## Michi00 (28. Februar 2022)

scrub13 schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt online. Das 7er kommt jetzt in zwei Ausführungen, einmal mit der Marzocchi Bomber Z2, daher!


Schade, dass die Marzocchi Ausführung bereits wieder ausverkauft ist. Merkt man da einen starken Unterschied zur Rockshox Gold? Gruß Michi


----------



## kleiziterator (28. Februar 2022)

If I understand correctly, the 7 with the Marzo fork will be released later, and at the moment they are just restocking the 7 2021 version, the 7MS.

For the fork, without modifications yes the Marzo works better. After changing the hydraulic cartridge, the 35gold will be better, it all depends on whether you want to tinker or not.
The big advantage from my point of view, apart from the Marzo if you ride "stock", is the Shimano transmission, 1000x better than the crap from Sram (which I have, and frankly it's not terrible).


----------



## Sub-Zero (3. März 2022)

Größenfrage in die Runde: Welche Größe wurdet ihr bei 1,70m und 81er Schrittlänge empfehlen?
Empfehlung laut Radon HP klar das S. Kommt mir aber doch eher kurz vor.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. März 2022)

Michi00 schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Marzocchi Ausführung bereits wieder ausverkauft ist. Merkt man da einen starken Unterschied zur Rockshox Gold? Gruß Michi



Hi,

das CRAGGER 7.0 mit Marzocchi Bomber Z2 ist noch nicht ausverkauft. Das Bike ist aktuell aufgrund des fehlenden Fotomusters nur als Schattenmodell online geschaltet. Wir hoffen es im Laufe der kommenden Wochen ablichten zu können, die Verfügbarkeit wird allerdings (wie auch die anderen CRAGGER Modelle) auch bei Q2 liegen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## AgentZero0 (5. März 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Größenfrage in die Runde: Welche Größe wurdet ihr bei 1,70m und 81er Schrittlänge empfehlen?
> Empfehlung laut Radon HP klar das S. Kommt mir aber doch eher kurz vor.


Hab bei 1,73m und 80cm ein Cragger in S, auch nach Nachfrage bei Radon. Bin jetzt mehr als ein Jahr sehr gut damit zurecht gekommen, da ich seit Dezember aber auch ein Skeen Trail CF in M hab, kommt mir das Cragger mittlerweile schon etwas klein vor, aber passt immer noch gut.
Ich denke dir sollten auch beide Größen passen, wenn es dir aber schon laut Geotabelle eher kurz vorkommt, würd ich dir zum M raten.


----------



## Michi00 (7. April 2022)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das CRAGGER 7.0 mit Marzocchi Bomber Z2 ist noch nicht ausverkauft. Das Bike ist aktuell aufgrund des fehlenden Fotomusters nur als Schattenmodell online geschaltet. Wir hoffen es im Laufe der kommenden Wochen ablichten zu können, die Verfügbarkeit wird allerdings (wie auch die anderen CRAGGER Modelle) auch bei Q2 liegen.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hallo. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Foto aus?  Lange dauert es ja bestimmt bis zum Verkaufsstart nicht mehr und ich würde gerne vorher wissen, ob mir das Design zusagt.

Gruß Michi


----------



## HansYolo84 (10. April 2022)

Moin moin!

Bei mir knackt es ganz leicht im Rahmen. Würde das Geräusch so Mitte Unterrohr orten. 
Fällt vor allem auf wenn ich pedaliere. Kann ich auch so im Stand provozieren wenn ich an bestimmten Stellen sanft drauf haue :-D 

Habe schon: 

Die Züge außen einmal abmontiert.
Flaschenhalter gecheckt.
Sattelstütze raus genommen.
Gabel ausgebaut und neu gefettet.
Lenker ab

Mittlerweile vermute ich eine der aufwändigeren Baustellen:
a) Innenverlegter Schaltzug
b) Tretlager

Jemand das Problem schon gehabt?


----------



## PootieTang (10. April 2022)

HansYolo84 schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Bei mir knackt es ganz leicht im Rahmen. Würde das Geräusch so Mitte Unterrohr orten.
> Fällt vor allem auf wenn ich pedaliere. Kann ich auch so im Stand provozieren wenn ich an bestimmten Stellen sanft drauf haue :-D
> ...


Mein Jealous AL10 hatte auch geknarzt. Ortbar war es schwer. Nachdem ich Gabel, Steuerrohr und Tretlager aus, gefettet und wieder eingebaut habe, war es anfangs noch zu hören. Nach 20-30 km war es verschwunden. Das ist jetzt gute 1000 km her und ist nach wie vor weg.


----------



## Guerill0 (20. April 2022)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Lohnt sich - kommende Woche sollte sich etwas bei uns auf der Seite tun
> 
> Besten Gruß, Andi


@Radon-Bikes : Ist der Fotograf gestorben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi1989 (20. April 2022)

Hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt..


----------



## Michi00 (4. Mai 2022)

So das Bike ist nun endlich auf der Website von Radon zu sehen. Siwht meiner Meinung nach ganz gut aus mit der roten Bomber Z2. Bin gespannt, wann man das Teil bestellen kann


----------



## HansYolo84 (4. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich vor der Wahl stünde zwischen den beiden 7er-Varianten würde ich die Mazzochi-Variante nehmen. Allein schon wegen dem Shimano-Mix vs SX.


----------



## Guerill0 (4. Mai 2022)

HansYolo84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich vor der Wahl stünde zwischen den beiden 7er-Varianten würde ich die Mazzochi-Variante nehmen. Allein schon wegen dem Shimano-Mix vs SX.


Definitiv. Das SX-Schaltwerk is schon OK, aber der Trigger ist direkt in den Müll gewandert. Der is für Sram Verhältnisse schon mega-"schwammig"


----------



## zoltaaaan (4. Mai 2022)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Definitiv. Das SX-Schaltwerk is schon OK, aber der Trigger ist direkt in den Müll gewandert. Der is für Sram Verhältnisse schon mega-"schwammig"


Zum SX Schaltwerk habe ich schon häufiger etwas von unter Last abgebrochenen Schaltwerken gelesen. Von der Schauperformance ganz zu schweigen. Ich hab daher bei sämtlichen Überlegungen zu Bike Anschaffungen einen großen Bogen um Sram SX gemacht.


----------



## fabyAC (20. Mai 2022)

Mal ne vermeintlich dumme Frage: Warum gibts das Cragger eigentlich nicht in XL? Ich hab mit einer Körpergröße von 193cm arge Bedenken mit L


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. Mai 2022)

@Radon-Bikes 
Eine Frage zu den 2022er Modellen:
Den Bildern nach ist unter dem Vorbau eine hohe Abdeckung für den Steuersatz verbaut (welche zwei 10mm Spacer entsprechen könnte). Hoffe man weiß was ich meine  ;-)

Wird eine flache Abdeckung mitgeliefert bzw. kann man eine passende problemlos bekommen (Damit man den Stack reduzieren kann wenn man möchte)?


----------



## neiduck (30. Mai 2022)

Wenn du den Stack reduzieren willst kannst du den Spacer von unten auf den Vorbau von oben setzen.
Ansonsten hast du sowieso Probleme dein Lagerspiel von Steuersatz einzustellen...


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. Mai 2022)

Ja bei den bisherigen MJ waren zwei Spacer unter dem Vorbau montiert. Bei den 2022er Modellen eben nicht, sondern ein entsprechend hoher Abschlußring der zum Steuersatz gehört.  => Nennt sich wohl Steuersatzdeckel. 
Daher die Frage ob ein flacher Steuersatzdeckel mitgeliefert wird oder ob dieser für den verbauten Steuersatz käuflich ist. Alternativ ob irgend ein anderer flacher Steuersatzdeckel passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neiduck (31. Mai 2022)

Der Lieferumfang von Radon in allen Ehren aber das ist doch wohl doch zu individuell.
Geh davon aus das noch Tubless Ventile dabei sind. 
Alles was den Steuersatz angeht kannst du dann im Aftermarkt kaufen...


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. Juni 2022)

Ein paar Infos zum Cragger 8.0 (bestellte Größe M):

Gewicht (mit einfacher Kofferwage gewogen): 13,5kg
Newman LRS: kommt mit normalen Felgenband und Schwalbe Schläuchen (180g).
Lieferumfang: nix dabei ausser Scheiben für die Pedale/Kurbeln, 6 Kunststoffringe (wo ich noch nicht weiß für was die sind), 2 paar Disc Brake Pads für die MT5 sowie das kleine orig. Schutzblech (mit Schrauben) für die DVO.
Entgegen den Produnktbildern kommt das Rad mit zwei 1cm Spacern unter dem Vorbau. Entsprechend länger ist der Gabelschaft.

Rad fährt sich soweit ganz gut.
Ein Problem habe ich mit den Zugführungen des innenverlegten Schaltzuge (könnten die hier sein). Die hebelt es immer leicht aus, auch wenn man sie so fest wie möglich zuzieht). Bei starker Zugspannen kann es die Zugführung komplett rausdrücken und verdrehen. Das wirkt dann wie eine Zugverlängerung wodurch die Kette auf kleinere Ritzel runter springt und es nicht mehr möglich ist auf die größten Ritzel zu schalten.
Tritt hin und wieder beim schalten vom 42er aufs 52er Ritzel auf.

Ist das bei euren Cragger auch so?


----------



## DerDutchman (28. Juni 2022)

Moin,
hab mir jetzt auch das Cragger zugelegt.
Bin sehr zufrieden, aber etwas kurz fühlt es sich doch an. Was wäre denn die maximale Vorbaulänge, ohne die Fahreigenschaften negativ zu beeinflussen? 60mm?
Ist das 18'' Cragger mit 40mm Vorbau.
Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## cklippel (6. Juli 2022)

@Sub-Zero: Die Zugführung mit der Rahmendurchführung ist für die GX untauglich. Anscheinend hebelt die hohe Spannung in der Außenhülle den unteren Kunststoff aus. Hatte ich auch und habe das reklamiert. Meine Lösung war die Umrüstung auf die AXS GX. Die Laufräder sind zu schwer. Mit denen bin ich nicht ganz glücklich, da die Newmen schon über 2 kg wiegen und die Maxxis gut und gerne 2,2 Kg oben drauf setzen. Probiere demnächst leichtere Reifen, auch wenn die Traktion aktuell überragend ist. Insgesamt fährt sich das Cragger superstabil bergab auch in technischem Geläuf. Bergauf ist es eine gewisse Qual, drum hat es noch ein 30`er Kettenblatt dran bekommen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Juli 2022)

Ja interessant das es evtl. nur ein Problem mit der GX ist. Auf jedenfall ist es so wie von dir beschrieben. 
Aber AXS ist def. keine Option für mich.
Was gehen müsst ist die Zugführungen aufzubohren um eine durchgängige Schaltzughülle verlegen zu können. Werde das H&S auch vorschlagen, bin aber noch nicht zum reklamieren gekommen.

Bin aber zuversichtlich was den Kunden-Service angeht, da eine vorherige Reklamation bei dem Rad schon mal sehr schnell, kullant und unkompliziert abgewickelt wurde. Daher  an den Service von BD (war bei anderen Direktversendern wie YT deutlich zäher)


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Juli 2022)

cklippel schrieb:


> Bergauf ist es eine gewisse Qual, drum hat es noch ein 30`er Kettenblatt dran bekommen.


mit der 52er Kassette passt das 32er für mich (etwa vergleichbar wie 50/32 am 27,5er). Werde aber vermutlich mal auf 50/30 wechseln weil mir der Gangsprung einfach zu hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklippel (6. Juli 2022)

Bike-Discount hat mir eine andere Rahmendurchführung zugeschickt. Die ist etwas anders aufgebaut. Drum kann man das damit erst einmal ausprobieren. Eine durchgehende Außenhülle ließe sich zwar nach dem Aufbohren auch verlegen, aber dann geht das Geklappere im Rahmen los. Und dann nochmals Schaumstoff drüber...Etwas viel Aufwand für den Kunden wie ich meine.


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Juli 2022)

Aufwand finde ich überschaubar. Noch eine Schaumstoffhülle rum und gut.
Besser als für paar hundert € ne AXS kaufen. Da passt m.M. beim Schaltwerk einfach die P/L nicht, zumindest solange es SRAM nicht hinbekommt das der Reibungsdämpfer über einen angemessenen Zeitraum funtioniert oder günstig ersetzt werde kann. Sind für mich damit überteuerte Verschleisteile (im gegensatz zu Shimano Schaltwerke).

Bestes Beispiel: Das Cragger ist auf dem Trail leiser (mit neuem GX Schaltwerk) als mein Enduro mit 1,5 Jahre altem GX Schaltwerk.


----------



## cklippel (6. Juli 2022)

Drum ist das Cragger 7.0 sicher die bessere Wahl....Kommt die Tage in die Lieferfähigkeit.....


----------



## cklippel (6. Juli 2022)

Anbei noch ein paar Ideen für Anbauten und Umbauten. Die Kettenführung habe ich durch einen Bash-Guard ersetzt. Die Kette ist mir bei 1x12 noch nie abgesprungen. An einem Baumstamm oder großen Fels hingegen gab es schon einige Kontakte die letzten Jahre. Auch wenn das eher 26 und 27,5" Räder betrifft. Die bleischweren Mininion habe ich durch Ardent und Ikon ersetzt. Die Kombi bewährt sich bei mir seit Jahren. Spart etwa 600 g Gewicht. Durch die vordere Breite von 2,4" kann nun auch der ab Werk mitgelieferte Mud-Guard an der Federgabel angebracht werden. Die billige Schutzfolie an der Kettenstrebe habe ich durch eine billige Neopren-Ummantelung ersetzt. Leise, sicher, haltbar.


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. Juli 2022)

@cklippel 
Ein paar Fragen zu deiner DVO Gabel: Schlürft deine Gabel auch recht laut beim Ausfedern (Zugstufe) und beim Einfedern wenn die Lowspeed Druckstufe mehr als 3 klicks zu ist?

Weiter hat meine Sapphire eine extremes Losbrechmoment wenn sie länger steht. Nach dem ersten Einfedern ist es dann wieder gut. Merkt man bei mir auch wenn man mal ne längere Strecke fährt wo die Gabel nicht einfedern muss (z.B. Asphalt).
Bei dir auch?

Ausserdem bin ich verwunder das ich bei der Gabel recht weit die Zugstufe zudrehen muss (weil gefühlt der HSR sehr schnell ist). Bei anderen Habeln ist mir i.d.R. der Rebound werksseitig zu langsam Abgestimmt (aufgrund meines Gewichts von <60kg)


----------



## cklippel (26. Juli 2022)

Sub-Zero...Hmm. Meine Antwort von gestern ist weg. Hier nochmals ganz kurz: Die DVO-Gabel ist perfekt. Schlürfen darf sie auch. Spanne mal die Stahlfeder komplett vor. Also ganz zu drehen. Luftdruck auf die niedrigere Gewichtsklasse laut Tabelle einstellen und mal einfedern. Sollte dann besser sein. Wenn nicht: Mit Bike-Discount Kontakt aufnehmen und Gabel zum Service schicken auf Garantie. Fehler ab Werk sind nie auszuschließen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (26. Juli 2022)

cklippel schrieb:


> Mit Bike-Discount Kontakt aufnehmen und Gabel zum Service schicken auf Garantie


Ja das ist schon besprochen und geplant. Hat mich nur interessiert ob das "normal" ist, dann könnte man sich das sparen.


----------



## rOha (27. Juli 2022)

DerDutchman schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab mir jetzt auch das Cragger zugelegt.
> Bin sehr zufrieden, aber etwas kurz fühlt es sich doch an. Was wäre denn die maximale Vorbaulänge, ohne die Fahreigenschaften negativ zu beeinflussen? 60mm?
> Ist das 18'' Cragger mit 40mm Vorbau.
> ...


Hallöle, 
ich hab auch einen M Rahmen. Ich kann mit dem Originallenker nix anfangen und hab, wie bei meinen anderen Bikes bewährt, auf einen Syntace Lenker mit 12Grad Kröpfung umgebaut. Dazu um die Kröpfung auszugleichen ein 50mm Vorbau.
Beim Rumprobieren hatte ich das Gefühl, wenn die Kröpfung nicht ganz nach hinten geht, dass der Vorbau zu lang ist und sich das Rad komisch lenkt. Dazu kommt mit der Lenker auch zu hoch vor, so als ob man über und vor dem natürlichen Drehpunkt lenkt.  Final hab ich den Vorbau jetzt umgedreht, also 6Grad nach unten und die LenkerKröpfung ganz ausgenutzt. Jetzt lenkt sich das ganz neutral. Als Spacer ist nur noch der Konus und ein 5 mm Ring drin, da der Syntace Vorbau nur 38mm Höhe hat. Der Gabelschaft ist jetzt auch entsprechend gekürzt.
Nach dem Rumprobieren glaube ich nicht, dass ein längerer Vorbau mit der Lenkerbreite gut harmonieren wird.
Greetz,
Roland


----------



## Chemiewiesel (29. Juli 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ein paar Infos zum Cragger 8.0 (bestellte Größe M):
> 
> Gewicht (mit einfacher Kofferwage gewogen): 13,5kg
> Newman LRS: kommt mit normalen Felgenband und Schwalbe Schläuchen (180g).
> ...



Hab mich auch erst gewundert für was die Kunststoffringe sind. Nachdem ich mich gestern nochmals genauer mit dem ganzen Beschäftigt habe (zwecks Set-Up und So) hab ich die Lösung:

Das Cragger hat ja eine im Hub verstellbare Vario-Stütze und zwar in der "neueren" Ausgabe-> mit den Kunstoffringen verringert man den maximalen Auszug der Stütze.


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Juli 2022)

Danke, auf die Idee wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen. Wusste zwar das der Hub einstellbar ist aber nicht damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rOha (29. Juli 2022)

Von mir auch nochn paar Ideen für An-/Umbauten am Cragger 8.0:

Reifen: Die Minion sind zwar super den Trail abwärts, aber halt auch sackschwer. Beim Minion DHF vorne mit Schlauch zusammen habe ich 1410g gewogen. Hinten waren es 1290g. Ich habe auf Tubeless mit Newmen Felgenband und Onza IBEX TRC 2,4 (860g) umgerüstet. Das hat ca. 700g gespart. Das rollt jetzt auch deutlich besser, hat aber immer noch sehr guten Grip und Seitenhalt, und auch die Dämpfung ist noch OK. BTW, hinten war in Gegensatz zu vorne auslieferungsseitig mal gar kein Felgenband original montiert, nur eine Lage Gewebeband geklebt.






Mudguard: Der Platz  in der Federgabel ist mit dem Ibex schon größer. Dennoch habe ich hier lieber ein Marshguard verbaut. Man weiss ja nie, auf welchen Bikeparklift man trifft.

Kettenstrebenschutz: Ist wirklich etwas dünn, sollte aber eigentlich schon den Lackschützen. Ich habe ihn dennoch entfernt und Slapper Tape verklebt.




Kettenführung: Ich stimme cklippel zu, ein Schutz des Kettenblatts ist aus eigener Erfahrung sinnvoll. Ich habe hier einen Oneup Components Bashguide V2 genommen. Der ist leicht und bietet Kettenführung und Kettenblattschutz.




Lenker: Ich kann mit 35mm Lenkern nix anfangen, die sind mir zu hart. Die E13 Combo wiegt btw. auch mit den Griffen fast 650g!  Außerdem mögen meine Handgelenke lieber Lenker mit stärkerer Kröpfung. Hier habe ich  auf einen Syntace Vector high20 mit 12grad und 780mm Breite umgebaut. Dazu nen vorhandenen 50mm Syntace Megaforce2 Vorbau. Das Cragger kam ja mit dem konischen Aheadsatzdeckel und 2 cm Spacern. Selbst ohne die Spacer kommt mir der Lenker etwas zu hoch vor. so, als ob man irgendwie zu wenig Druck bzw. Gefühl fürs Vorderrad hat. Ich habe jetzt neben dem Konus nur noch einen 5mm spacer drunter (der Vorbau hat nur 38mmm Einbauhöhe) und den Vorbau mit negativer Steigung montiert. Das Gabelrohr habe ich entsprechend gekürzt, ich mag keine Spacertürme auf dem Vorbau. Vom Resultat passt mir das jetzt ganz gut und fühlt sich vom Lenken genau so lebendig wie mein Jeffsy an. 




Das grüne Eloxal von den Knöpfen bzw. der Achsklemmung der DVO Gabel finde ich im Kontrast super zu dem Metallicgrau des Rahmens. Deshalb habe ich noch den 5mm Spacer, die Sattelstützklemme und die Pedale in der gleichen Farbe. Ist ganz sicher Geschmackssache, mir gefällts....




Bremse: Ich habe die Magura MT5 1-Finger Hebel montiert. Ich bremse am liebsten nur mit einem Finger, dann habe ich, wenn es ruppig ist, eine besserer Lenkerkontrolle. Der Druckpunkt ist damit übrigens auch härter definiert und die Ergonomie mit den Schaltungshebeln bzw. Sattelstützentrigger ist auch deutlich besser. Damit hat die Breme die Performance, die ich will.




Ich habe Fidlock Flaschenhalteraufnahmen montiert. Seit ich das Jeffsy habe, wo nur die YT Flasche mit Fidlockaufnahme passt, bin ich davon begeistert. Die Flaschen halten auch auf ruppigen Trails, sind leicht abnehmbar und ohne Flasche ist die Optik schlank. Ans Cragger passen davon zwei und bei dem Wetter sind zwei Flaschen schon ganz prima.

Klingel  Kann man ja unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu haben… Fakt ist, die Hinterradnabe läuft im Leerlauf so gut wie geräuschlos, was einerseits im Wald toll ist, weil man fährt richtig leise, erschreckt keine Rehe und hört dabei nur die Reifen und die Natur… andererseits wenn man mal Leute vor sich hat dann muss man schon mal auf sich aufmerksam machen … Bei mir macht das ne Knog Oi, man sieht sie kaum und sie ist laut genug.

Gesamtgewicht fahrfertig hat mein Cragger in Größe M (mit Pedale, Fidlockhaltern, Marshguard, Klingel ) jetzt 13,3 kg.


Greetz,
Roland


----------



## HansYolo84 (3. August 2022)

Servus!

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Innenlager beim Cragger 8.0 aus 2021 (Shimano Mix mit RaceFace Kurbeln) verbaut ist? 
Die Seite mit den alten Specs hat nur 2020er Modelle. 

Ist es das hier? 








						BB-MT500-PA Hollowtech II Press-Fit Innenlager
					

Produkteigenschaften - Shimano BB-MT500-PA       Einsatzbereich:    MTB      Modell:  BB-MT500-PA    Einbau-Typ:  Press Fit BB92    BB-Typ:  Press Fit (41x24mm)    Gehäusebreite:  89.5/92mm...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Spricht was dagegen ein höherewertiges zu verbauen. Etwa das hier: 








						XT BB-MT800-PA Hollowtech II Press-Fit Innenlager
					

Die neuen DEORE XT Kurbeln FC-M8000 drehen sich in einem überarbeiteten HOLLOWTECH II Innenlager, wahlweise als Press-Fit (BB-MT800-PA) oder Schraub-Typ (MT800). Dank kleinerer und leichterer Lager und eines bereits bei der XTR...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




(Bin noch am Lernen was die Schrauberei angeht)


----------



## fresh_ozelot (10. August 2022)

Mich würde zwecks Gebrauchtkauf mal interessieren, wie die Erfahrungen der Leute hier sind, die schon länger mit dem Cragger unterwegs sind (2019er und 2020er Modelle).

Wie sind eure Langzeiterfahrungen? Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Rahmen? Wie steht es um das Pressfit Lager?


----------



## saphiron144 (21. August 2022)

Hi hat jemand empfehlung für tourentauglichere Reifen für die Felge SUNringlé Düroc 35, 31mm? Tubeless compatibel, ein fairer Preis und geringes gewicht wären mir wichtig.


----------



## CedGauche (25. August 2022)

Haben das Cragger 8.0 (das schwarze) 2019 seit knapp 3 Jahren und es ist 8000 KM gelaufen.
Das Rad ist sehr robust, es gab keine Probleme. Ist sogar noch das original SRAM Ritzel drauf nach 3 Kettenwechsel. 
Einzige was stört, man kann die Federgabel nicht komplett sperren und die 2-Finger Bremshebel der Magura Trail. Dazu ist es oft eine Fummelei die Bremsbeläge zu wechseln, das geht bei anderen Bremsen leichter. Der Dropperpost hat auch etwas seitliches Spiel, was aber die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.

Der Rahmen ist für die Steifigkeit wirklich leicht und sieht in der matt schwarzen Lackierung mit den orangen Decals immer noch schick aus.


----------



## CC. (25. August 2022)

Servus,
Nachdem mir gestern mein Tourenbike kaputtgegangen ist, schiele ich gerade nach dem Cragger.
Was ist die maximale (getestete!) Reifenbreite hinten? Und vorne bei einer RS Revelation 29"?

Sind hier Münchner anwesend, die mich mal auf einer Gr. M setzen lassen würden?

Danke und Gruß,
CC.


----------



## Sub-Zero (18. September 2022)

Den Cragger 8 Besitzern (mit GX Antrieb) empfehle ich frühzeitig die original Kette zu prüfen. 

Bei meinem hab ich (weil mir der Gansprung zwischen 42 und 52er Ritzel zu groß war) auf vorhandenes, altes X01 Material umgebaut (Kassette, Kette). Dabei ist aufgefallen das nebeneinander gelegt, die original Kette nach 400km (müsste eine NX sein) schon die gleiche Länge hatte als die alte X01 welche 5000km drauf hat. Zur Einschätzung, eine neue Kette ist auf die gleiche Gliederanzahl etwa 1/2 bis 3/4 Glied kürzer.

👉 die original Kette wird also ziemlich schnell die GX-Kassette verschleißen


----------



## CedGauche (19. September 2022)

Seit der 2. Kette nutze ich nur noch Shimano 12-Fach Ketten verschiedener Serien, die Ketten halten knapp 1000 KM mehr als von SRAM. Auf meinem Jealous mit 2x11-Fach Shimano-Antrieb habe ich es einmal anders herum probiert, da hat die SRAM Kette nur 1800 KM gehalten. Bin daher von den SRAM-Ketten enttäuscht.

Werde bei unserem Cragger nun auch den kompletten Eagle Antrieb demontieren und gegen Shimano Antrieb tauschen. Langfristig spart man da einfach, weil die Verschleißteile doch deutlich günstiger sind. Angefangen von den Lagern, Kettenblätter und natürlich der doch wirklich teuren Kassette.


----------



## neiduck (19. September 2022)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Langfristig spart man da einfach, weil die Verschleißteile doch deutlich günstiger sind.



Mag sein aber jetzt darfst du erst mal in einen anderen Freilauf Investieren...
Ich fahre Shimano XT auf dem Fully und die GX auf dem Cragger. 
Alleine was die Schaltung angeht bin ich von SRAM sehr angetan. Shiamo Ketten geht auf SRAM ziemlich gut. SRAM Ketten auf Shimano Ritzel hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
In den schweren Gängen rutschte die Kette und lief unsauber..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (19. September 2022)

DIe 50 Euro für den Freilauf habe ich schon durch die um 60 Euro preiswertere Kassette gespart 

Bei SRAM stört mich der Trigger, ich finde ich den XT von Shimano haptisch besser, auch was die Features angeht, z.B. mit Double Shifs (Rapidfire?) auf die schwereren Gänge oder das man die Hebel in beide Richtung drücken oder ziehen kann.


----------



## Levin (Mittwoch um 08:40)

Hallo,

suche im Umkreis Stuttgart die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt für das Cragger in Rahmengröße L.


----------



## neiduck (Mittwoch um 11:36)

Wenn nicht zu weit, kann dir ein L in Karlsruhe anbieten...


----------

